# Biking Nerds Unite



## nuke

Can't say I like running very much, but I love biking around, trying to move as fast as the cars, wind in your hair...it's exhilarating. 

Represent.


----------



## yellodolphin

yup i am liking this thread. Biking is awesome when i ride its a pleasent feeling of freedom. 

its my fav form of exercise as its not boring and you can go long distances so its practical. i jus wish i didn live in toronto not the nicest place to bike but hopefully ill move to b.c. soon.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Biking in the area of my house is likely to get you killed, it's dangerous enough in a car with all the semi truck coming halfway over the double yellow in a tiny two lane country road with drop offs on either side. 

Other than that, biking fucking rocks! Off road is my favorite, there are some nice trails in the vicinity of my home base and damn is it fun to bomb down these hills through thick and thin, hill and vale, across and down dry and wet creek beds. I'd like to die in a wicked bike crash, I'd die in a rush


----------



## ruski

I thought someone may start a thread like this, I was going to actually do the same but I'd be a serial personal interest spammer.. guess I am anyway 

I recently aquired myself a racer, Cannondale R900. Damn nice road bike which I've just been using to commute to work (which took me a little getting used to, clipless pedals are a health hazard).

Longest ride I've been on is only around 30km, I need to get down and do some distance.. that bike is so damn nice to ride.. and fast! 

I'm guessing that given the other running thread you can see where my interest in bikes is going.. triathlons/duathlons  

Are you folks mostly MTB downhill/offroad riders or there there some serious lyrcra wearing goons with funny shoes and helmets here as well?


----------



## nuke

I pretty much only bike around the city...and even if I were to leave that, it'd just be mostly flat all around unfortunately (midwest).  I miss the rolling hills of the east coast sometimes, but I guess from a transportation standpoint it's ideal.

I wish I could ride a bike like that around here, too..  there's not much point in a city, having anything that looks >$150 will guarantee it'll be stolen


----------



## speedfreaknorth

I used to bike everywhere for years (it was my only transport!), then along came more advanced methods, such as motorbikes and cars, and my poor old faithful bike was neglected for the warm and comfort:D 

Last week I recently rediscovered biking again and it was Fantastic  

I seemed to remember it used to be a lot harder, but now it just seems fun, fun, fun.  Planning a trip to a local bike track at the weekend... scare off those BMXers


----------



## ayjay

I ride to work - about 20km each way - between 2 and 4 days a week. I bought a second hand Shogun MTB a few years ago and have replaced stuff as it falls apart - which is almost everything except the frame, brakes (although of course the pads have been replaced) and gears now!

The shift in distance happened about a year ago - before that I was riding only a few km each way. My fitness level has improved dramatically!! I ride mostly on bike paths, which adds about 5km to the total distance, but much more enjoyable. It is quite cold at the moment, which is actually good because I can cane it without sweating too much. Also very lucky to work somewhere that has a shower...


----------



## wastedwalrus

Biking is one of the few methods of excercising that I actually find entertaining. It's a great time to strengthen the legs and gather the thoughts.


----------



## CrazyAustralian

I also love to ride, and I own an Avanti MTB with slick tyres (1.5").  It's pretty fast and I can ride really aggressively in the urban environment.  A couple of times a year I put the knobbys on and head up to the hills although there aren't big ones around here...

Where do you cyclists buy jeans?  I'm a 34" waist, but the only jeans which fit my thighs are 36" - 38".  I have pretty big legs, and love to do leg press, squats, etc at the gym - but buying jeans is IMPOSSIBLE.  any tips?


----------



## ebola?

got a trek 1100.
I like to hit the Oakland hills like 5 times a week.
My record travelling downhill is 47.9 MPH.  Holy shit. 

I would mountainbike, but I can't afford one at this point.  On the bright side, I'm having a blast with a borrowed MTB while I'm here in Portland.

>>
Where do you cyclists buy jeans? I'm a 34" waist, but the only jeans which fit my thighs are 36" - 38". I have pretty big legs, and love to do leg press, squats, etc at the gym - but buying jeans is IMPOSSIBLE. any tips?>>

I quit on the jeans and just buy my pants "baggy style".  Nonetheless, yeah, they do fit funny.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

I forgot to add, per one of the posters, I don't really do the bike gear.

I don't wear spandex.  I don't have clipless or clipped pedals.  I usually wear a helm though (I like my brain and have indeed already been in an accident where it came in handy).

ebola


----------



## ruski

Heh. I've got full riding bibs with padded shorts and jersey along with some Pearl Izumi shoes.. not everyones cup of tea though, however, riding in normal clothing would suck arse on my bike.


----------



## nitelife

I love biking, nothing beats the feeling of wind from the fan hitting your face while watching a good dvd.


----------



## ruski

Ebola, have you competed at all?


----------



## ebola?

Not at all.
I have a friend who's aiming to go pro, and he claims I would be class C material on a college team at my current level of fitness.
Still, I think that if I made biking into a routinized sport, it would suck the fun out of it for me.

ebola


----------



## socko

100 or so miles a week here.   
ebola, try boot cut or relaxed fit jeans.


----------



## ruski

Competition is fun, though. I guess each to their own, but honestly, after competing in running events I can't wait to get into tri's/iron mans.


----------



## djwhirlpool

This is an old hobby that I've recently started again.  Riding bikes was one of my favorite things to do as a child.  My boyfriend is really into mountain biking and flatland, so I thought it would be something fun we could to together.  I started riding my dad's mountain bike, but it's a crappy bike and kept fucking up, so my bf helped me pick out a nice lower priced Gary Fisher mountain bike.

I love it!  It's the nicest bike I've ever owned and it rides so smoothly and the gears actually work!  I moved to Cleveland not too long ago and I have found this to be a great way to check out my area because I can cover so much more ground than walking or jogging and driving isn't much fun.

We've done some trails, but I'm not in the best shape yet and they're pretty hard for me, but I still do the best I can.  

Hooray for bikes!


----------



## ruski

Anybody following Le Tour De France this year?


----------



## tsion

I absolutely love my custom GT i-Drive. 

It's a frankensteinian monster of two different frames (the front frame is blue, from an i-2K Special Edition hand-built frame; the black rear triangle is from my original i-Drive 1500 which allows me to run a rear disc brake. The color combo led to its official codename (as with its predecessor, a GT STS-1500 Carbon full suspension bike -- called "The Shuttle" after the space shuttle which uses an STS-xxx designation for each mission): "The Bruiser." 

The Bruiser has an Easton Monkeylite 1.5-inch rise, 26 inch wide carbon fiber handlebar at a mere 175 grams....syncros stem, Marzocchi Z1-QR20 fork with 5 inches of super-plush travel and a super-rigid 20mm through-axle front wheel....Thomson superlight aluminum seatpost, Ti-railed ergonomic-race style saddle to protect my poor chronic-pain-inflamed pelvis, IRC TrailBear 2.3 armored-sidewall kevlar bead enduro tires with nice solid all-conditions tread reminiscent of an off-road moto but still fairly lightweight....the best part probably is the custom Stratos Helix Pro dual Coil/Low-Pressure Air Spring w/oil damping rear shock.....which maxes out the original i-Drive design to over 6 inches of rear travel and extremely plush, tunable travel at that. I run most of the extra travel, versus the 4.6in. stock setup, as negative travel for really rough terrain so that the finely tuned i-Drive system can stay close to its designed height/angle.

In fact, I gotta go ride the Bruiser now. Severe chronic pain or not, I miss that beast and she deserves to be ridden!


----------



## tsion

Oh yeah, and while I'm bragging (heh):

XT components, with an XTR rear derailleur. Titanium clipless pedals by Ritchey, a titanium replacement spring on the Helix Pro, brand-new titanium springs in the Marzocchi, a complete rebuild of the marzocchi about a year ago with a brand new recent-style Marzocchi oil damper, carbon fiber spokes in both the front and rear wheels, nice top-shelf reinforced rims just short of DH-type heavyweight to stand up to really rough enduro use in the White Mountains of NH with tons of brutal granite just waiting for a flat tire to pretzel your rim like a wet noodle.....I think that about covers it 

But while I'm out riding her, I'm sure I'll think of something else. There's just something special about having shoes that are wide enough for my extremely -- almost freakishly -- wide feet, a handlebar that is featherweight yet provides the best connection to the steering I've ever had from even the heaviest steel DH handlebars, and is the perfect height at 1.5 inches of rise to climb almost as well as a flat bar yet still descend as well as a 2-inch DH riser bar. And still be all those things while also allowing for a 26 (28? All I remember is that it's two inches wider than any other bar I could find anywhere near this quality) inch width to accomodate my  -- almost freakishly, for someone my size -- wide shoulders. The whole bike is dialed in just so, like that.

It's worth a boatload more than my car. It's worth as much as every car that my wife and I have ever owned, put together. But it finally achieves everything I ever dreamed of when I was in my teens, racing downhill and dual slalom and cross-country and any other off-road event that they would put together that I could conceivably get my sponsors to pay my way to.

These days, it's all about finding time to ride at all, while raising a baby son, buying a new home, coping with severe chronic pain for the fourth year in a row, on top of all the usual pressures of life and then some....speaking of which, I better get my ass out the door now and enjoy this damn thing.

Before I go though, I would heartily recommend any of today's GT i-Drive models. They are now adopting many of the things that I had to customize my bike to get, into their standard lineup which has diversified greatly.

The i-Drive 5 is somewhat similar to my bike, and the Ruckus version of the i-Drive 7 is a really great choice if you want to get uber-suspension although I doubt any stock shock can compare with the Helix Pro. Few stock forks can compare to the Marzocchi Z1 but a lot of progress has been made in this area. The basic design and many of the component choices by GT are excellent, the value is there, and few suspension designs can compete with the i-Drive.

Go get one if you can!


----------



## ruski

Damn you MTB'ers.. aren't there any road racers here?


----------



## tsion

well, Ruski, although i was an MTB racer, I do a lot of road riding now; I got a great deal from my bike shop on a Giant road bike.

It's a mostly-stock 2001 TCR-2, with aircraft aluminum ultra-thin-wall/large-tube frame, carbon aero-shaped fork and seatpost, and Giant's "mtb-style" road frame design with an unusually long seatpost for low center of gravity, better cornering, lighter weight (only 17 pounds for the whole bike) and stronger/stiffer frame. I can't say enough good things about this design, it's a lot nicer for a life long mountain biker to ride I'll say that much for sure.


----------



## AbrahamLyra

I love my bike! It's the cutest thing ever! It's vintage and only has 3 speeds. It has a basket on the back and is called a Fairway Flyer. Whenever I ride my bike I want to have sex with myself. 

I dont really like going super fast because I get scared that the stupid ass cars will hit me but I do like how I can get some place faster on a bike than I could even in a car. You dont have to stick to the roads on a bike!


----------



## ruski

AbrahamLyra said:
			
		

> I love my bike! It's the cutest thing ever! It's vintage and only has 3 speeds. It has a basket on the back and is called a Fairway Flyer. Whenever I ride my bike I want to have sex with myself.
> 
> I dont really like going super fast because I get scared that the stupid ass cars will hit me but I do like how I can get some place faster on a bike than I could even in a car. You dont have to stick to the roads on a bike!



Yes, stupid arse drivers do try and kill you. I can vouch for that.


----------



## jam uh weezy

it's a work in progress. French made Motobecane. looks a lot lighter in the pic, it's Deep Blue from Rustoleum. Can't wait to get this baby up and running, I'm thinking off adding some either black or purple stripes to it...


----------



## egor

I am still on my stumpjumper fsr pro for the time being, but will hopefully be able to upgrade to a heckler soon...


----------



## Dtergent

My bike is a "city-bike" with no gears.  I don't like biking in difficult terrains, I'd rather walk :D


----------



## Dave

I love to bike, but since my ride is a road bike and it's the middle of winter here, I'm stuck on an indoor trainer. Can't wait for spring to hit though-- a 40 minute ride to work every day including two of the steepest hills in the city. Woo!


----------



## harley89

I used to be really into mountain biking but i haven't done it in too long, Maybe i should get the Super 8 out and take it for a thrash.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I am not one of you.

I love shredding some singletrack on my mountainbike, but I really hate to see bikers on roads where its not appropriate. Let's face it. Some roads are not made for bikers.

You go much slower than us (in cars), you are not as visible, you're largely unprotected against any collision. You are a danger to yourself and a danger to everybody else on the road when you choose to ride on curvy/tight/trafficked roads.

/rant


----------



## tingtangman

biking is one of the best feelings around. I have a track bike (old pista with junk parts), a pinarello all campy, for the road.  And for mountain i have a 08 Specialized Enduro expert stock, DMR Rhythem (custom build), Identiti Mr. Hyde (custom build) and a 05 Specialized Demo 9, which is my favorite.  Downhill is my favorite activity besides going to festivals in the summer time.


----------



## tingtangman

double post sry


----------



## mr_p

I love cycling ~ but have'nt been doing it lately...

I went into a bike shop yesterday and was re-inspired to get back into it ... they have advneture challenges around here, where you ride, canoo and bushwalk for 24hours straight...! sounds pretty intense, but just what i feel like right now

here's my set up 

a Giant Talon with panniers and a BOB trailer











after cycling 2000km last year, I'm taking a break, grounding for a bit, and hope to be back on the road in 2010... with enough funds to see me cycling south east Asia for atleast a few years

how much does cycling bring out the inner child! ... that joy of going down a big hill, makes u feel like your flying!

woooot.. i luvvit


----------



## youarewhatyouis

has anyone ever joined one of those Critical Mass rides?

I think the point is to just get in a massive group and bike down the street to fuck with people


----------



## mr_p

i've heard of them

i think the point isn't to fuck with people... but to raise awareness of environmental issues and gain support from local government for my bicycle infrastructure 


Critical Mass Bicyclist Assaulted by NYPD

wow.. watch this... no wonder people have very little respect for police in the US, what an asshole


----------



## jam uh weezy

Dtergent said:


> My bike is a "city-bike" with no gears.  I don't like biking in difficult terrains, I'd rather walk :D


Fixed gear? Those are gnarly, i almost fell on my face when i rode one. Does it lack brakes as well?



youarewhatyouis said:


> has anyone ever joined one of those Critical Mass rides?
> 
> I think the point is to just get in a massive group and bike down the street to fuck with people



my friend is all into biking. he goes to critical mass, midnight ridaz, etc... It's not really for the purpose to piss people off, but alot of the kids involved are out there simply to do that.  I can't stand the elitism some of these kids have about their bikes. I ride to get places not to start ego trippin.



I used bmx a little bit back in the day, never got too far. Decided it wasn't for me when I almost broke my shoulder. Guitar was more important. I think road bikes are goofy but for the speed and ease of pedaling you get there is no comparison, except you have to ride on pavement.


----------



## Dtergent

Yea fixed gear, okay okay.

It's a retro Japanese bike, with a basket and bell. When I was working in an office, I left it at the art gallery downstairs so I could get lunch and run errands in the business district. Now I use it to visit nearby friends and go to the market. I live in a flat area (relatively) and see no need for bulky bikes.


----------



## Dave

Gaian Planes said:


> I am not one of you.
> 
> I love shredding some singletrack on my mountainbike, but I really hate to see bikers on roads where its not appropriate. Let's face it. Some roads are not made for bikers.
> 
> You go much slower than us (in cars), you are not as visible, you're largely unprotected against any collision. You are a danger to yourself and a danger to everybody else on the road when you choose to ride on curvy/tight/trafficked roads.
> 
> /rant



Some roads, yeah I agree with you there. Most freeways should be avoided. However (and different places have different laws) most cities follow 'vehicular cycling' laws. Meaning that legally, a bike is just a slow car. Passing a bike without making a *full* lane change is illegal, in addition to being a real asshole thing to do. No extra lane? Then it's the usual choice: be patient or be an asshole. Guess what most people do?

That said, it is generally just MUCH safer, and way less hassle, to just plan your route to avoid such places. Just because you legally can ride on any road, doesn't mean that it's a good idea. The sticky situations come when there aren't any good alternatives.

Disclaimer-- Please don't read what I've said as calling anyone specific an asshole, or implying anything like that. You're a cool cat Gaian, and I find that in most cases I agree with what you post. It's just that I've had enough motorists nearly clip me, while I was riding ~40 kph and they were going much faster, just because they couldn't be bothered to do a proper lane change.

I could go on and on.


----------



## brian-amp

I've recently traded my BMW for a mountain bike. I'm buying, scrapping and trading parts to get a few custom bikes together like I used to. In my arsenal: 92' Cannondale Killer v 900; the one in Seinfeld, seasons pre-1993. And my aluminum t6000 w/ disk brakes. I'm looking to upgrade the rims, derailur and some other parts when I get a chance to look it over and make a parts list after I tune it up early spring. I've got a couple 20 in bikes too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by AbrahamLyra
> I love my bike! It's the cutest thing ever! It's vintage and only has 3 speeds. It has a basket on the back and is called a Fairway Flyer. Whenever I ride my bike I want to have sex with myself.
> 
> I dont really like going super fast because I get scared that the stupid ass cars will hit me but I do like how I can get some place faster on a bike than I could even in a car. You dont have to stick to the roads on a bike!
> 
> Yes, stupid arse drivers do try and kill you. I can vouch for that.



I agree, I catch myself going too fast in a section of the city that can't support that style of riding, and I have to ride at a slower pace. 

I bought a pair of new in package knee pads at the thrift shop for two dollars, I'm going back tommorow to buy the matching elbow pads for the same price. Theres been a couple people that have noticed bruises on me and so I know the pads will do their job. I'm gonna' get a light for the back of the bike too, take it off when I hit up the jumps area; I've considered getting a cart for doing my laundry at the laundromat two blocks down the street. I don't give a fuck really if I get heat from anybody. I just got over being really sick for bout' a year from abusing drugs. I see people that have it together and come off strong pulling carts behind them. Just not so much around where I am. I keep my bike seperate from my person. Theres a definite split or divide/seperateness between me and my bike. My bike doesn't have a personality or soul. I'm into aesthetics though. I'm going to do better routine maintenence on my bike this year. See how some new parts work out. I will pull wheelies down the street for anyone.


----------



## ebola?

G P said:
			
		

> I love shredding some singletrack on my mountainbike, but I really hate to see bikers on roads where its not appropriate. Let's face it. Some roads are not made for bikers...curvy/tight/trafficked roads.



Which roads?  I find that riding in conditions of heavy traffic is unpleasant enough to compel me to plan alternate routes.  And, well...I don't find it legitimate that cars should monopolize curvy and tight roads (which present the possibility of lots of fun)...if anything, a case could be made that bikes consume fewer 'resources' (mainly space) and present fewer hazards than cars on such roads, and thus hold greater claim to the legitimacy of their presence.


----------



## socko

The first paved roads were bvuilt for bikes, not cars. Then cars came along and hog them. In california, bikes have the same road rights as cars and have a legal right to use any road if there is no alternative route.


----------



## brian-amp

This link for do it yourself bike cart plans. http://bikecart.pedalpeople.com/bikecart-sequential.pdf

I just recieved the Azonic Oneal surround sound helmet. I have the electric-avenues personal amplifier that when compared to the I pod is 610% more powerful. The sound coming from the helmet is o.k. It distorts at louder volume, but the sound is never enough to drown out traffic noise. 

I live in upstate NY, Syracuse. Today I recieved a 8sd chain and new grips that I safety wire with race bike wire, so they don't slip. I'm going to weigh about 175- 190 lbs when the bike riding weather arrives, and I'm looking for a new fork.  I don't downhill. I think I want something adjustable; I have to do the research before I can talk confidentely about what fork is what.


----------



## egor

^ a fox talas r is a good fork for all kinds of riding


----------



## Crystal Antlers

I rode my bike everywhere for a long time. I want to invest in a bianchi pista.....its so awsome. 

Chicago is a pretty bike-friendly city. But being in college in urbana, I'm tending to really dislike hills and shit. Its really annoying having to get back from class and bike up a huge hill to you dorm. 

BUT i stopped riding because I read- and experienced -that the bicycle seats can cause erectile dysfunction. The way you sit on a traditional seat puts pressure on your perineum and contracts blood vessels and nerves. Its kind of reversible, but I'm still experiencing some problems. I plan on ordering a different bike seat though, so i can continue to speed 

fuck cars.....lol


----------



## socko

I've been riding all my life and now ride 100-200 miles /week for the last few years.  No problems with erections.


----------



## Crystal Antlers

socko said:


> I've been riding all my life and now ride 100-200 miles /week for the last few years.  No problems with erections.



never experience numbness? You're lucky, I've read 15%-24% of cyclists experience some ED problems.


----------



## socko

Some saddles are worse than others, but after an hour or so of riding, my dick tends to get numb. I usually walk it off for a couple of minutes and then ride again. 
Saddles with penis-grooves tend to work better.


----------



## tingtangman

brooks FTW^  I havent owned ANYTHING like my brooks, its amazing.  The only downside is the weight.  I personally dont really care too much about weight, I have a steel framed road bike. It did take a little while to get worn in, but once its worn in, there is nothing quite like it.


----------



## moonyham

West auckland is ALL hills, literally theres no flat spots pretty much(and this where i live) so its not very good for biking.. i do like doing it though.


----------



## brian-amp

I just ordered the sram x7 shifter and rear derailuer. And the Marzochhi Dirt Bomber 2 fork 2009. Sram 950 cassette. Sram pc951 chain. Alex dm 24  (red in color) rims w/ 32 black spokes. Wellgo sealed pedals w/ replacable pins. Sette Duo Bars w/ a 2in. rise. Speed dial 7 levers, a Sette saddle, Sette lock-on grips. Front and back fenders. A red flashing light too, for the front cause' I dont trust traffic behind me in the dark. And an undersaddle bag for a tube and tools.


----------



## pw1024

I live in an area where cycling is the #1 sport. Even the tourists do it. I got into it when I decided to do a 7 day bike ride from Sf to LA for charity, the training was rigorous but exhilerating. I feel like we are lucky in SF to have so many hills to train on, plus Marin county is full of beautiful areas to ride. My favorite thing about cycling is the challenge of a multiple mile hill climb, getting to the top, and blowing down it at 30+ mph. 

I haven't been able to ride my bike lately though because I left her at home in Sf when I came to the UK to study this year. I bought a cheap mountain bike to get me around town, but it's no fun to ride. I miss my bike and can't wait to go home and ride up to the top of the headlands.










ps, I'm trying to post pics as well but for some reason this is not working.


----------



## ebola?

And those of us in the East Bay are really fucking spoiled by similar but warmer weather and reduced car traffic.

ebola


----------



## pw1024

ebola? said:


> And those of us in the East Bay are really fucking spoiled by similar but warmer weather and reduced car traffic.
> 
> ebola



ah yes, that is true. East Bay riding is wonderful. One of these days we should ride together. Fancy a trek up the Marin headlands when we get back?

p-dub


----------



## ebola?

sounds like a good scene...there are a couple other bluelighter cyclists round here that aren't in this thread.


----------



## socko

Cycling around here is fantastic. I go every day. I'd be up for a ride with some bluelighters this weekend or whenever around someplace like Marin Headlands. PM me if interested


----------



## pw1024

Awesome, it won't be until August until we get back from the UK, but I'll bring this up again. I'm sure my poor bike is all dusty from sitting in my friend's garage.


----------



## ebola?

And now I regret getting out of shape a bit more.


----------



## socko

I ride with people of different levels of fitness and would take it easy.


----------



## crutch

Freshly re-built '06 Cove Handjob... :D


----------



## ebola?

socko said:
			
		

> I ride with people of different levels of fitness and would take it easy.
> Add Infraction for



It's more an internal comparison for me.  I can compare the shape I was in circa training for a century verses the recent staying inside, too busy to ride, and getting stoned a lot.

ebola


----------



## socko

Did you ever do that century?     I remember a trhead months ago where you were planning a training schedule.  

It's good to get stoned or trip on the bike ride sometimes... It helps me overcome the lack of motivatoin that marijuana brings on if I smoke beforehand.  I'm already way out there on a ride and  forced to ride home. And it makes the ride more interesting.


----------



## Dave

As long as the ride isn't technically difficult of course.


----------



## crutch

brian-amp said:


> On a note........Sell me your bike.



Get your own!  I just finished this one now I'm waiting for the snow to melt and the trails to dry so I can give it a good thrashing...  You don't want this one anyways half of the parts are all worn out :D

Cove Bikes would be happy to sell you one of their beautiful Canadian made frames.  They sell direct, phone number is available on contact page.  If you look around there are good deals to be found on used frames, I paid only $300 for mine.

Back when I used to toke, safety meetings at the trailhead always seemed to help me pick better lines.  Never seemed to demotivate me either, I'd have a joint at home and be itching to put the helmet on and go for a rip.  It's nice for meandering rides through the city/suburbs as well, just to see what you can see.

Weed goes with  biking almost as well as it does with snowboarding IMO


----------



## Dave

Yeah, I guess. I wouldn't want to combine either of them, with herb, but having a bowl waiting for me directly afterwards would be three different kinds of awesome.


----------



## ebola?

socko said:
			
		

> Did you ever do that century?



Oh yeah, back in August.  I didn't train as much as I woulda liked, but I finished okay (along with another bluelighter).  Around mile 70, my legs and ass were pretty angry, and I couldn't output near as much torque, but i made it. 



> It's good to get stoned or trip on the bike ride sometimes...



I tried this once with mj with pretty poor results.  Time dilation made the uphill parts seem tougher, and my heart-beat was uncomfortably prominent.  Fun downhill though. 

ebola


----------



## brian-amp

Crutch.........

I got my rims, Sram x7 triger shifters/rear deralier combo today!! Yay. Chain -n- shit. I'm worried I chose the wrong cassette: 11-26t. I can do the equation. work capacity/ intensity/duration....I wan' ride at this new york state park. Big 45 yard ravine at 45 degrees, and an incline at like 20 -30 degrees to get to the top. 

Tommorow I expect to receive the Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 2009 fork and other parts. 

This is a rebuild on a $500 2007 felt q 520. I've spent $600 + on parts for the rebuild. 
The state park is 50 miles from my apt., so I am going to get the 11-32 t cassette in place of the 11-26t.


----------



## brian-amp

This is my bike before the rebuild.


----------



## crutch

brian-amp said:


> The state park is 50 miles from my apt., so I am going to get the 11-32 t cassette in place of the 11-26t.



The 11-26 will make you a stronger rider   The SRAM will not let you down, that's what I like except on the front derailleur, it's good stuff.  The DJ2 is a good choice too, lots of bang for your buck and built pretty strong.  Your bike looks pretty solid, seat's kinda low though for an XC bike.


----------



## artaxerxes

Bay Area bike geek here. I'm def. down for an expedition once I get over my injuries from getting doored last week. GRRRR!!!!! Badly, badly bruised leg, and some kind of nerve injury from the impact of my elbow and the asphalt. The nerve thing REALLY sucks. I don't have full use my right hand yet. But I have all of the door bitch's info so she'll be paying the bills.

I've been biking in cities for fun and transportation 20 years and only been doored twice so I've been pretty lucky. And it won't stop me from biking in the city. Honestly, I enjoy the challenge of riding in the city and there are a few cool semi-secret bike routes that take you along the rapidly shrinking busted-out dock areas. 

I'm also used to defensive riding so I can usually avoid collisions. This bitch pulled an unintentional stealth move, bending over to get something in front of the passenger seat, then popping her head up and flinging the door open in practically one move. I usually just check all the parked cars to see if there's a driver in there.

Anyway, this isn't the getting doored thread. My main ride is a Frankenstein Bontrager that I picked up for really cheap 10 years ago. No logos. The body, fork and stem are all different colors and it sort of looks like a cheap beater unless you look closely at it. I love my bike. It feels like an extension of me.

Any more Critical Mass riders out there? There's been a bunch of riders v. drivers drama lately so I've stopped doing it for now. I highly recommend it to other city riders who haven't done it. It's incredibly liberating to ride down the middle of the main traffic arteries with absolutely no cars to worry about, while you're surrounded by like-minded cyclists all smiling and whooping. Whooping = good.


----------



## Dave

I haven't done one yet, but I will be once they start up again this summer. Woop!


----------



## pw1024

I did a couple of Critical Mass rides and the first one was empowering and liberating. The second was full of violence and drama and I just feel like it's sending a positive message, so I quit. I'm not super into the urban riding, SF has some crazy drivers and I've had a couple of near accidents with idiots just coming on over into the bike lane to turn right. WTF? My usual route to get to SFSU from Nob Hill area was down Polk to Market, Market to the Wiggle, Thru the Panhandle to the end of GG Park, Left at the beach, Left at Lake Merced, and voila! 14 miles single trip. If I was feeling ambitious I would go from Fisherman's Warf to Presidio Park, down Arguello, into GG Park and resume.

Ah...I miss cycling.


----------



## Akoto

> i jus wish i didn live in toronto not the nicest place to bike but hopefully ill move to b.c. soon.



T. Biking is amazingly fun if you know the rules of the road. My head sticks easily up over traffic so I can see everyone and everyone sees me so that danger is eliminated, plus the cars in Toronto move so slowly you can usually keep pace and draft larger vehicles.

Either that type, or grueling up and down hill distance riding is where it's at for me. Or trails...anything with bicycles involved.


----------



## socko

artaxerxes said:


> I've been biking in cities for fun and transportation 20 years and only been doored twice so I've been pretty lucky. And it won't stop me from biking in the city. Honestly, I enjoy the challenge of riding in the city and there are a few cool semi-secret bike routes that take you along the rapidly shrinking busted-out dock areas.


 Biking is also my made mode of transportation.  I continue to be dismayed by how many bad drivers, and in general, how many p0eopel are stil lin cars, especially for a city that prides itself on left-leaning activism.  On a bianchi beater mountain bike, I can get most places that are within 5 miles faster than a car or public transit here in sf.  I've had close calls and hit a couple of times but luckily without serious injuries.    A couple of times, knowing how to an Aikido roll has helped me recover from a fall.

I spent yesterday mountain biking in Marin Headlands area.  Where some good dock areas to explore?

I haven't done a critical mass yet,,,  well I did part of one when I was in Minneapolis.


----------



## brian-amp

I found out that the 2008 sram x7 trigger shifter/rear derailer combo's rear deralier is a long cage while the previous derailerer was a med. cage so I returned it for the Sram x7 med cage 2008 along with the sram 11-32 t cassette.

I'm also painting the motorcross style fenders a blue color to match my frame and provide a nice contrast to the red rims. I'm gonna' sand them and use a good spraypaint that sticks to plastic.


----------



## egor

Anyone ever do the MS-150??

A riding buddy of mine is trying to goat me into doing it again this year (did it in 2002, longest day (s) of my life) and I was in far better shape then.


----------



## ebola?

I will assume that this isn't 150 mg of morphine sulphate. 
I just recently signed up for the Marin Bike Club Century in August.  This should give me a good excuse to get in shape again. 

ebola


----------



## nuke

I want a new bike... my old one is all buggered.


----------



## underground_troll

oh how I love biking ! I live in a small town in the Canadian Rockies, and it's really all I need in terms of transport. I just have a townie that I paid $100 for, but it does the trick, and there's a milk crate attached to the front, which has been truly innovative on my life...haha. 

There are some fucking CRAZY ramps and jumps people have rigged up on the nearby mountains....it's intimidating even to walk on them....


----------



## tingtangman

i helped both my parents pick out townies at the shop i work at, great bikes.  supremely comfortable.


----------



## egor

I commited to the 2010 MS-150 and Leadville 100; im just not in good enough shape this season. New training regimin starts tommorrow and thats over a year of training at altitude


----------



## jimmyblaze1

I like all kinds of bicycles - wow I love to cycle on a summer's day...mmmm

It feels so free with the wind in your hair and when I listen to music on my ipod I feel like I can lift off almost - go really fast down a hill listening to "free Bird" by Lynyrd Skynyrd...

I also like to cycle pretty slow, just chillin' with a friend and have a picnic, or just have a cycle on the road overlooking Brighton beach with the sun shining behind you, going down... 
It feels good, it feels so peaceful.


----------



## GlassAss420

"There are some fucking CRAZY ramps and jumps people have rigged up on the nearby mountains....it's intimidating even to walk on them.... "

Yeah we got some stuff like that here, like theres natural trails on hills here that people hjave ridden in and then some jumps that have been created on those paths people wore in. Haha  sometimes people leave the buckets/shovels/whellbarrows they used to build them.. haha I picture them walking into the woods like that and someone seeing them and being like wtf.. lol


----------



## crutch

jimmyblaze1 said:


> I like all kinds of bicycles - wow I love to cycle on a summer's day...mmmm
> 
> It feels so free with the wind in your hair and when I listen to music on my ipod I feel like I can lift off almost - go really fast down a hill listening to "free Bird" by Lynyrd Skynyrd...
> 
> I also like to cycle pretty slow, just chillin' with a friend and have a picnic, or just have a cycle on the road overlooking Brighton beach with the sun shining behind you, going down...
> It feels good, it feels so peaceful.



You got it man!  Nothing finer than a bike ride...  Ever try it with a doob?  It's a whole different thing!



underground_troll said:


> I live in a small town in the Canadian Rockies, and it's really all I need in terms of transport.



Which town?  I spent the past 3 years in Jasper, it was a biker's paradise!  Everything you need is quickly accessible by bike and everyone has one.  If you want to hit the trails for miles and miles they're only 5 minutes away... God I miss that!


----------



## brian-amp

I'm looking to create the sceane where I live. Near the Canadian border, next to Lake ontarioo. Lots -n- lots of rednecks, just neeed somwhere to "set it up" i.e. wheelbarrors or tarps -n- shovels and such. 

Jumps, jumps, jumps,


----------



## Akoto

The best way to get in shape is to *always* bike *everywhere* as *fast* as you can.


----------



## Dave

Oh yeah. I lost nearly 5% body fat in a month just from riding to and from work when I was housesitting last summer. Granted, I live further away from work now than I did then, but I still can't wait to start riding again.


----------



## brian-amp

Clutch, I got it together. I cut my aheadset to length, neighbors fuckin' with me and everything. But everything is com'n together. My fathers got his 12 speed together with the road tires. 

I have been to a spot in my head. I have a bus shecdule to the state park. It's not that far. 
Gives me.........4-6 hrs ridin' time. It's the spot I've been talkin about.


----------



## mr_p

oooh sheesh ~ I haven't been riding lately and in just one month (Woahh) myself and my dad and some of his mates are doing a big 5 day ride in up-down country ...

I best get some training in before hand ~ sheeeeeesh


----------



## brian-amp

I won't invest in a camera now because I dont have the money. I've got the good good fenders from www.pricepoint.com. I painted them with a spray paint for plastic. I bought the in house brand Sette front/back fender. It came stock with plastic pieces that go into the 1-1/8 steer fork tube. I found that the aheadset "flower" that attatches the neck to the stem works better. The back fender is o.k. It won't show it in the photo, but it has two allen bolts that 1. attatches the fender to seat post and 2. allows the fender to be set at a distance from back tire._ "I found that when the forks squat and the tire touches the fender it puts off a sound. I've seen cars and motorcycles that fitted with types of metal that put off colored sparks when touched to ground. I'm thinking about something for my bike that can be put on and taken off easily." _


----------



## Nutellover

I love biking, going to start biking to work again now the weather's nicer but i've been meaning to save up a bit for a real good racing bike for a while so i can do some long distance biking on my days off.


----------



## brian-amp

That sounds nice from this end. Riding to work and everything.


----------



## addictivepersona

Bumpity bump!

I figured there was a cycling thread around here somewhere!  Glad I found it.  

I love biking, always have.  I started biking 6ish miles almost every single day when I was around 13 (was my only transportation to/from town ) and got serious about it when I was 17 or 18.  Lost a _ton_ of weight from it when I had gotten serious about it, but I wasn't serious about my diet:  I was a major junk food Vegetarian back then.  8)

Now that I've got the hang of the "eating healthy" thing, I can't wait 'til it gets nicer so I can start biking every day.  Did ten miles the other day and would've done longer had I taken enough water.  Plan on doing a 20+ mile ride to school before the end of the semester in about a month.  I think I can do 40 miles in a day, within a month, if I work up to it.  

Anyone else have any biking goals for this summer?  My goal right now is 40 in a day within a month.  After I've accomplished that goal, I'll set the next.


----------



## socko

egor said:


> Anyone ever do the MS-150??
> 
> A riding buddy of mine is trying to goat me into doing it again this year (did it in 2002, longest day (s) of my life) and I was in far better shape then.


I rode in one of those several years ago.  

I ride everywhere. I don't mind rain, snow, or sleet. When it's icy, I put on studded tires. And the coldest I've biked in was -40 degrees.  The only weather I absolutely HATE riding in is hot summer sun.  I commute to work by bike (20 miles round trip).  On days I don't bike, I RUN.


----------



## modern buddha

Thanks for restarting this thread. I found it when I searched, but was unsure if it was safe to post (scared look at mods).

Socko, you're nuts, kid. I don't mind riding in the rain at times, but I just did my first bikeride ever in the snow in the middle of a blizzard the other day... Not fun. (of course, I didn't have a jacket on, no gloves, and no proper footwear)

I'm really looking forward to the drier weather to get back into biking also. I will bike as long as it's not sopping wet on the ground and have a goal for the summer of riding 100 miles in one day (my God, am I going to be out there for a long time).

Who else can't wait until dry weather?! WHOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH BABY. /end random excitement


----------



## socko

I wear ski/snow mobile gear (ski goggles, balaclava, double gloves, boots, etc) during blizzards.  Biked through 5 winters in Minnesota.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Well, when you put it that way, I think I can do that as well! 

Also, Hell with it, it's time for a riiiiiide! I don't care if it's still wet outside.


----------



## Dave

I  riding. My bike was stolen last Sept, and I didn't have the money to get a new one until the middle of winter, so I saved up for a bit longer and upgraded to a full carbon fiber bike, shimano SPDs and Specialized Pro roda shoes. Can't wait to get on it and just _fly_.


----------



## Joozeboi

I'm soooooo getting on Craigslist and getting a BMX!!      

FTW!!!


----------



## modern buddha

Dave, go today! I can't be too cold up in Edmonton! It's gorgeous here.


----------



## beagleboy

my winter tires from my winter bike:






out riding last weekend:


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Those are some awesome tires!


----------



## modern buddha

Beagleboy, I sure hope you don't touch those rusty nails!


----------



## beagleboy

everyone that "checks out my tires" gets poked. 
I have had many people become interested in my studded tires, and they end up getting stuck.
Im putting them in storage soon.


----------



## addictivepersona

Was wondering if anybody bikes in the rain.  Not just when you have to go somewhere, but for fitness/pleasure.  If you do bike in the rain, what do you wear?  Do you have fenders on your bike to stop the water from splashing up at you?

You're probably laughing right now but the rain lately has really been a thorn in my side with wanting to bike.  If I didn't get cold so easily, I would just bike in the rain... But I'm clueless as to what to wear to not overheat/drown.  8(


----------



## Dave

I don't seek out riding in the rain, but I've had to do it a few times to get to where I needed to go, and once you get properly soaked you don't feel cold, and it just feels _good_. I'd certainly recommend it. Be sure that you have a dry towel waiting for you wherever you end up-- I've only ridden home in the rain.


----------



## addictivepersona

Dave, do you have fenders on your bike?

I've ridden home in the rain before and it SUCKED--I couldn't feel my fingers or toes when I got in... Though I am in a bit better shape now with biking and Raynaud's...


----------



## Lazyscience

> my winter tires from my winter bike:



did you put those screws in yourself?


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> Dave, do you have fenders on your bike?
> 
> I've ridden home in the rain before and it SUCKED--I couldn't feel my fingers or toes when I got in... Though I am in a bit better shape now with biking and Raynaud's...



It only sucks when it's obviously too cold and/or you don't wear enough and/or you let the rain get to you. A long sleeve t-shirt plus gloves is a good combination. Then, as Dave mentions, go get soaked, as long as you have a towel awaiting your arrival.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Yeah, I'm looking to ride in the weather lately (high 30s to 40s and rainy).  Looks like I'll just have to wait for the clearer days.  Might even go for a ride later this evening--It's dry for once.


----------



## Dave

That bike did have fenders, but there's nothing wrong with a bit of good, clean dirt! The rainy rides I did were in the peak of summer, just after yoga, and generally only lasted for 5-10 minutes. Much longer than that, and I could really see some chafing or what not becoming an issue. When it comes to fun rides, I'm generally a pretty fair weather rider.


----------



## addictivepersona

It's about twenty minutes on a bike from any destinations to my house.  At one point I was able to do it in twelve minutes, but I am not in that kind of shape anymore (yet!).  But yeah, rainy rides in summer I can see... Spring and Fall, not so much unless I find so rain gear suitable for biking.  Looks like I'm stickin' to the fair weather days.

The ride tonight was awesome despite the light drizzle when I first started.


----------



## Fixed5217

running sucks; riding the road on one speed--pedal locked to wheel is the only way to go.

That said, I converted my 25 yr old Nishiki ten speed touring bike to a 52/17 fixed gear for less than the price it would have been to repair and maintain all of the old parts.

It rides like a dream and perpetual soreness is not a problem. Steel frame means it's still heavy, but it makes no noise cruising down the road. I can beat cars out of lights and hang with them inside city limits (< 35 mph). I actually yelled at a car to go around me yesterday...just annoyed at having a half-assed, aloof driver driving behind me.

Love the bike and the conversion was the best thing I could do:


----------



## Dave

I'm curious about fixies/singlespeed; been thinking about building one for a while. I figure that it would be a fun commuter/city bomber, and I can save my speed demon for touring.

Riddle me this: how long did it take you to get used to riding a fixie vs. a flywheel, and is braking much more difficult?


----------



## Fixed5217

Dave said:


> I'm curious about fixies/singlespeed; been thinking about building one for a while. I figure that it would be a fun commuter/city bomber, and I can save my speed demon for touring.
> 
> Riddle me this: how long did it take you to get used to riding a fixie vs. a flywheel, and is braking much more difficult?



speed demon?--this _is_ my speed demon; conservation of angular momentum due to crank/wheel locking. If you plan for a hill climb--you will fly up it.

I rode a friends out of curiosity; nearly crashed upon first try but was instantly hooked after a ride through the parking lot. Braking 'fixed' uses alot of concentric muscle contraction--this will leave you very sore but builds alot of muscle.

Braking is difficult at first and i'm not dumb enough to do the hipster thing and get rid of my 'e'-brakes(normal calipers). But i recommend toe straps so you can push/pull to stop the rig. 52/17 Is a high gearing and can be a beast to slow down on an incline. Lower gearings are much more conducive-- to beginner riding, as they allow a higher amount of torque to be generated for starting and stopping--but mine fucking flies and I like that.

You can skid stop too, but you better have an odd ratio--mine will have like 17 odd patches depending on where I stop the cranks. A 48/16 will have just three and will blow through tires if this is how you choose to stop.

Try a friend's or test drive one at a bike shop--you'll probably like it; it's like driving manual--once you gain that level of control over your machine you won't happily relent.

Or pick a gear on your freewheel and try riding around in it for a day;experiment to see what you'd like--but don't let yourself coast. A fixed gear _is_ a hell of a workout.

This is a helpful site to check out if your interested:
http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed/index.html


----------



## mgrady3

I moved from Chicago to New Hampshire for grad school. The change in topography (read totally flat to very hilly) wasn't enough to make me kick my fixie habit. I road August thru to the present with my fixie, rain, snow, wind, etc.

Riding fixed single handedly whipped me into shape for tackling new hampshire's hills faster than I would have ever imagined.

mine's a slightly smaller ratio than yours but not by far; I'd have to count the front ring because I always forget but its either 52/18 or 50/18 . I have a front brake that I keep loose [to avoid flipping over the bars] for when I'm heading down a hill

Eventually I'll get a new bike, but this one has sentimental value; its a trooper too. 3 car crashes (2 hit and run) and still riding.. albeit with a slightly bent left seat stay.

for those thinking of trying out fixed riding: wear a helmet, obey the traffic laws, use breaks, and enjoy, you'll love it.


----------



## Fixed5217

mgrady3 said:


> I moved from Chicago to New Hampshire for grad school. The change in topography (read totally flat to very hilly) wasn't enough to make me kick my fixie habit. I road August thru to the present with my fixie, rain, snow, wind, etc.
> 
> Riding fixed single handedly whipped me into shape for tackling new hampshire's hills faster than I would have ever imagined.
> 
> mine's a slightly smaller ratio than yours but not by far; I'd have to count the front ring because I always forget but its either 52/18 or 50/18 . I have a front brake that I keep loose [to avoid flipping over the bars] for when I'm heading down a hill
> 
> Eventually I'll get a new bike, but this one has sentimental value; its a trooper too. 3 car crashes (2 hit and run) and still riding.. albeit with a slightly bent left seat stay.
> 
> for those thinking of trying out fixed riding: wear a helmet, obey the traffic laws, use breaks, and enjoy, you'll love it.



yea, my cities on the fall line--i hit anaerobic overload on about half the hills--but it whips you into shape so fast; you never stop hurting, but the hills just start going by quicker.

It's pretty good (once you are comfortable) in traffic--I beat a line of cars through the city for 2mi during rush hour today.

Brakes are a must. A front break should do as the chain functions as a rear brake. If you find yourself frequently going fast or needing to stop at the bottom of hills--a rear brake can be necessary. Skid stops just aren't as efficient to stop with, and some things require instant reaction time.

However, I've found myself frequently bending traffic laws, though in complete safety.


----------



## beezaa

I am a fellow MTB'r, I own a specialized hardrock disc with a upgraded rockshox fork and bontrager seat. I love blasting through trails and hucking/jumping my bike. I ride everyday M-F when the weather is nice.

My new baby.


----------



## Fixed5217

beezaa said:


> I am a fellow MTB'r, I own a specialized hardrock disc with a upgraded rockshox fork and bontrager seat. I love blasting through trails and hucking/jumping my bike. I ride everyday M-F when the weather is nice.
> 
> My new baby.



Nice. trails were what got me into biking.
Hardtail is certainly the way to go.


----------



## beagleboy

addictivepersona said:


> Was wondering if anybody bikes in the rain.  Not just when you have to go somewhere, but for fitness/pleasure.  If you do bike in the rain, what do you wear?  Do you have fenders on your bike to stop the water from splashing up at you?
> 
> You're probably laughing right now but the rain lately has really been a thorn in my side with wanting to bike.  If I didn't get cold so easily, I would just bike in the rain... But I'm clueless as to what to wear to not overheat/drown.  8(



link to online retailer for front and rear fenders:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16219-117_SETFR6_SET-2-Accessories-28-Fenders/Sette-Slik-Fender---Front-And-Rear-Set-offer.htm?utm_source=SLI&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_campaign=FTP&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=43&zmap=117%20SETFR6%20SET.htm
I own these fenders for 2 years now, and they are the best I have ever owned. I use a mtb 1 1/8 aheadset "flower" that goes "up" the bottom of the forks tube to attatch the front fenders. They are very durable.

It is important to use fenders to avoid the oily filthy garbage water that is on the street from getting on your clothes. 
Riding a bike is an uniqe experience because you are usually exercising enough to keep very warm. 
I personally wear a lightweight polyester base layer (tights and long sleeve shirt) to keep my body warmth close to me while still being breathable.
I also wear pants that unzip the entire length of the leg, and also my parka has pit zips and double zippers on the front so I can allow the bottom to let in air to make my coat ventilate. 
If you wear a helmet (you REALLY should) invest in a ski-mask type neophrone thingy. Get a thin one that will fit underneath your helmet and you can take it off when it gets unbearable.

ps: At the beginng of every season, I waterproof my rain gear with waterproofing spray. You can buy it in a can at Wal-Mart or a sporting goods store. My rain gear is Nylon Sailboating bibs and a parka.

3M waterproofing spray
In a can


----------



## beagleboy

fenders 





neophrone balaclava and $30 gloves I bought from Lowes.


----------



## addictivepersona

Thanks beagleboy!

I'll post back later with stupid questions like "If those are designed for a mountain bike, will they work for a hybrid [street and mountain] bike?"  The tires on my bike are bigger but thinner than a mountain bike, but not as big or as thin as a street bike.


----------



## beagleboy

^I am able to help you source the correct parts and give advice.

Link to Online community that is very visible in the Bike industry. There are pro riders and mechanics and retailers and manufacturer reps that post on Pinkbike. You should check out the mechanics lounge for mechanical and consumer advice.
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/

Link to a consumer based review group. You just type the name of the bike or bike part you have questions about into their search engine, and up pops many reviews by other bikers. Its very comprehensive. 
http://www.mtbr.com/reviewscrx.aspx


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Thanks again for the links, beagleboy.  Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner on this.

Now for a slightly different topic still relating to biking...

*Do any of you have a "chain tool" for putting on a new chain?*  If so, how much did it cost and have you used it?  Twice?  Often?

*When you bike, do you carry a spare tube with you?  Do you even know how to repair a flat?*


----------



## Fixed5217

^ A chaintool is a few bucks, but I borrowed someone's for my fixed conversion. And I do carry around a spare tube(I should hope this fact alone implies proficiency of use)


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> *Do any of you have a "chain tool" for putting on a new chain?*  If so, how much did it cost and have you used it?  Twice?  Often?
> 
> *When you bike, do you carry a spare tube with you?  Do you even know how to repair a flat?*



I do not have a chain tool. I can imagine that you might be able to use your hands to put it on as long as you have the shifting chain holder so you can fit it on there.

No, I don't carry a spare with me. Yes, I know how to repair a flat. I know how to patch a flat, too.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

A spare tube and a small pump (I use a Blackburn mammoth II) are the shit for MTB.  I like doing as many repairs as possible at home with all my tools and good light (saves time).  I've thought about tubeless, but that will have to wait until I have the cash/need for a new wheelset. 

For normal riding I don't carry a spare.


----------



## Dave

addictive: I don't have a specific tool, but my multitool has a chain breaker on it. I'm assuming that's what you mean?

And yes, I've had to use it on a couple of occasions. If there's another way to add/remove links in the chain, then I'm all ears.

I'm debating getting a pedal wrench. I  my bike, but it's outfitted for racing and the pedals on there are a bit much for just day-to-day errands or bombing. Plus, I'm destroying the shoe half of the system by walking on them too much.

For reference, they're the sort that look like this:


*NSFW*: 













And I'd like to replace them with ones that look like this for day-to-day use:


*NSFW*:


----------



## addictivepersona

Shimmer.Fade said:


> A spare tube and a small pump (I use a Blackburn mammoth II) are the shit for MTB.  I like doing as many repairs as possible at home with all my tools and good light (saves time).  I've thought about tubeless, but that will have to wait until I have the cash/need for a new wheelset


Ahaha, totally forgot about the pump.  How silly of me.  Thanks for the recommendation.  :)



Dave said:


> addictive: I don't have a specific tool, but my multitool has a chain breaker on it. I'm assuming that's what you mean?


Yes, I think that's what I mean.  :)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Hey Beagle, what kind of shoes are you using?  I'm thinking about upgrading to:

Shimano AM41: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55371

or 

Five Ten Karver: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63974

Any experience with the Shimano?  They have a supposedly pretty decent Vibram rubber sole.  Five Ten is probably going to kick ass of course.


----------



## beagleboy

no, I dont currently use pedals like that. 
I know people who do, and have been considering it for myself.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Ah ok.  I can definitely recommend getting some decent platform pedals.  I haven't been able to try out some good shoes with them, but even with an old pair of solomon cross country shoes I like it more than clipless for MTB.  I'm leaning towards the Shimano I think..cheaper and supposedly almost as good grip as the 5/10s with a better upper.  Only supposed downside is durability of the sole.


----------



## OCNBlitz

Wooo..my brother gave me his old expensive bike because he bought a new one, and the bike shop says everything is fine, just needs air in the tires and a new chain. Going to be a part of this thread soon :D


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

What make/model is it?


----------



## beagleboy

I got two orders of goodies from pricepoint.com and blueskycycling. 









My helmet before and after complete with tractor trailer retroreflective stickers and NiteRider Minut 250 headlamp.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol..I'm glad there are no cars where I ride.  I bet you light up like a christmas tree.  I just have a few high power chinese LED flashlights with rechargeable batteries.  How are those sunline grips?  I have the sunline logo thin grips that I really like, but was thinking about trying out the waffle grip.


----------



## beagleboy

^ theyre great. I have been using them for a few days now. I just really dont have the need or desire for the raised inner ends. And the end cap serves as the lock on. It is kinda flimsy. I prefer the Lizard skins "Logo".........


----------



## panic in paradise

Auckland Fixed Gear Race;-D


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol yea I just lost an end cap the other day, but I found it on the next ride cause there was only one place I brushed a small tree with the end of handle bar.  Next time I think I'll just spend a few extra dollars and go with regular ODI lock-ons.

Old hydration pack is busted.  Ordered a Dakine Nomad yesterday.  Looking forward to not being dripped on my whole ride even though it does keep me cool in summer!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Thought I would give this thread a little bump.  Just ordered some Schwalbe Big Apple 26x2.0 to haul my dog around for longer distances, and some Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 700x35c for my city/touring bike.  Looking forward to getting these on to try.  I am especially curious about the Big Apple on my mountain bike with AM front suspension.  I will be jumping shit I think.


----------



## addictivepersona

Page six?!  8(

I'm excited for the warm weather, so I can start biking again.  :D


----------



## modern buddha

I'm excited for Mother Nature to make up her damn mind, for the same reason. hahaha.

Race you to the top of the hill!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Pah, fair weather riders!  

My new frame is having the BB and headset installed, and I should be able to pick it up from the shop tomorrow.  I can't wait to see how it rides.  I just have to be careful not to get too confident and injure myself on my first few rides lol.  The weather is looking like it will be pretty nice too.  Spring rocks


----------



## i against i

Dave said:


> addictive: I don't have a specific tool, but my multitool has a chain breaker on it. I'm assuming that's what you mean?
> 
> And yes, I've had to use it on a couple of occasions. If there's another way to add/remove links in the chain, then I'm all ears.
> 
> I'm debating getting a pedal wrench. I  my bike, but it's outfitted for racing and the pedals on there are a bit much for just day-to-day errands or bombing. Plus, I'm destroying the shoe half of the system by walking on them too much.
> 
> For reference, they're the sort that look like this:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd like to replace them with ones that look like this for day-to-day use:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



you'll need new shoes as well, spd cleats+road shoes=buying new cleats a lot, horrible grinding walking, slipping over a lot.

just saw this thread. i'm an ex cycle courier, been riding since i was 11, mtb, bmx, road. recently rebuilt my bmx but just gonna get a new complete when i have the money, everything changed to micro drive, internal headsets, mid bb....


----------



## i against i

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Hey Beagle, what kind of shoes are you using?  I'm thinking about upgrading to:
> 
> Shimano AM41: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55371
> 
> or
> 
> Five Ten Karver: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63974
> 
> Any experience with the Shimano?  They have a supposedly pretty decent Vibram rubber sole.  Five Ten is probably going to kick ass of course.



i've used the previous years versions of the shimano's, great shoe, lasted about 8 months of wearing all the time, were my only shoe for a period. ah, when all you do is ride bikes.


----------



## tremours

lately when ive been ride occasionally the the bike chain will just lock up in the middle of pedaling, its usually pretty easy to get it started again but ive had a couple of almost accidents because of it, does anyone know what could be causing this and how i could fix it?


----------



## i against i

what od you mean lock up? is it geared? have you changed the chain or sprockets recently?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

i against i said:


> you'll need new shoes as well, spd cleats+road shoes=buying new cleats a lot, horrible grinding walking, slipping over a lot.
> 
> just saw this thread. i'm an ex cycle courier, been riding since i was 11, mtb, bmx, road. recently rebuilt my bmx but just gonna get a new complete when i have the money, everything changed to micro drive, internal headsets, mid bb....



Most MTB clipless shoes have recessed cleats that aren't such a pain in the ass to walk around in.  Not all clipless shoes are terrible =P.  I prefer platforms personally, but I also ride mostly MTB. (oops just read you specified road shoes ;P)



i against i said:


> i've used the previous years versions of the shimano's, great shoe, lasted about 8 months of wearing all the time, were my only shoe for a period. ah, when all you do is ride bikes.



I ended up going with the Shimano's because they were cheaper.  I had some initial tearing up of the sole, but they have been holding steady for awhile now.  They have survived about 3500km, and are still going pretty strong.  I'll probably get some 510s next time mainly to check out the difference.

Cheers, and happy riding =)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

glitter_kiss said:


> lately when ive been ride occasionally the the bike chain will just lock up in the middle of pedaling, its usually pretty easy to get it started again but ive had a couple of almost accidents because of it, does anyone know what could be causing this and how i could fix it?



Yea, this could be a few different things, and is pretty dangerous.  You have to be more specific, or it is impossible to help you.  Your LBS should be able to fix it for you for a pretty small cost I would think.  That would be way better than falling off your bike on a busy street.


----------



## tremours

i against i said:


> what od you mean lock up? is it geared? have you changed the chain or sprockets recently?


 the bike is geared, i havent changed the the chain or sprocket recently. What i mean by lock up is right in the middle of pedaling the chain jams or something and it stops my pedaling right in the middle of pushing down or when i start to push down. its pretty easy to get started again but it is pretty dangerous, i guess ill just have to go to bike shop


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

How often does it happen?  Every pedal stroke, or only every once in awhile?  Does it do it in a specific gear?  

It could be that the chain has a bent link, or something is wrong with the bottom bracket among a few other possibilities.  Chain slippage is usually a sign of worn out chain, cassette, or more rarely front chain rings so it probably isn't one of these things.  

Bike shop is a good idea.  From what it sounds like you will probably have to end up servicing or replacing something that may be tough to do without the right tools.


----------



## tremours

it doesn't happen very often, say in a one hour bike ride it might happen once. sometimes it doesn't happen at all. it usually happens when im going from a stopped position trying to get going again. once i get it going after it stops it wont happen again for a while. i guess ill just have to be realy careful til i can afford to go to the bike shop


----------



## JubJub Bird

I like to ride my bike but I'm not a nerd! Right now I have a crappy old Specialized hard tail. It's seen better days but it's a great bike. One of these days, I'll upgrade to something with front suspension and go nuts. There are so many awesome places to ride around here - both in the city and outside.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I bought a new cushioning seat for my bike over the long weekend. With any luck Busty would have replaced my existing seat this morning.. /flutters eyelashes 
Hoping it negates the need to wear unflattering bike pants. Time will tell!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Whether it negates the need to wear bike pants depends on the distance you plan on riding.  A cushy seat isn't so good for longer distances, but for shorter distances they do well.  The thing is that when you sink into the cushyness the foam or gel compacts (often unevenly) becoming quite dense which is worse for the blood flow in the perineal region.  Also, padding is often put on top of a totally rigid piece of plastic with little to no vertical flex.

A broken in seat with just a bit of padding in the right places, good vertical flex, and a good set of bike shorts can provide decently comfortable support for hours.  The padding in this set up tends to stay in place much better so that it doesn't restrict blood flow, but provides padding for the most important pressure/contact points.  The flex provides give so that the road chatter and bigger bumps don't force you too hard against a rigid surface.  People that bike a lot wear biking shorts/tights for a reason ;].  

It also takes the butt, and more importantly the perineal region, a few longer rides to get used to riding longer distances.  Another tip is to stand up on the pedals every few kilometers, or just take a short (30 second) break.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

JubJub Bird said:


> I like to ride my bike but I'm not a nerd! Right now I have a crappy old Specialized hard tail. It's seen better days but it's a great bike. One of these days, I'll upgrade to something with front suspension and go nuts. There are so many awesome places to ride around here - both in the city and outside.



A hard tail has front suspension, so your specialized would be called a fully rigid if the fork is rigid.  There are some great mountain bikes these days, with so much variety that one can get a bike to specialize for a specific area (cross country or free ride/down hill being the extremes in the spectrum), or a bike somewhere in between depending on the kind of riding you want to do.  There is a good quote relating to this spectrum from Keith Bontrager that goes something like this..."high strength, low weight, or low price.  You can only pick two".  However, price is relative and a decent new mountain bike hardtail starts at around $1,000 (low price). My bike has a decent weight to strength ratio, but is still fairly heavy (~30lbs), and cost so far about $2,000.  I have about $600 worth of upgrades planned within the next year.  However, my bike is meant to get rough, and can handle pretty big jumps, drops, and other abuse.  It is also heavily modified/customized, and would have been much cheaper to get a better bike in the very beginning, which wasn't an option at the time.

If you have great trails around, and are serious about getting into MTB, I would recommend browsing some biking forums (or better yet, talk to local riders) to get an idea of what kind of bike is best for the kind of riding you want to do in your area.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Yeah, Shimma_Fade I see what you're saying. I tend to ride to a 'destination' and it's more social than anything as it's always with Busty by my side.

My main concern is looking like a big-bummed dill when I get to where I'm going and am walking around. Shallow, yes, but I wouldn't be so concerned if I was riding any decent distances. 

I'll report back!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

That makes sense, I am the same way.  I don't wear my biking shorts when I am just riding around in the city on my trekking/commuter bike, but I do go through pants semi fast because the crotch always gets worn out lol.  I wouldn't want to show up in biking shorts at a party, grilling at the park by the river, or most other places in the city for that matter.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Pack a backpack and keep a pair of pants / shorts in there when you leave to go anywhere social.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Good advice if soreness is a problem.

My saddles are pretty comfortable to me, and I am very used to being in the saddle (my bikes are my transportation), so no real soreness for me until after ~50km if I am on pavement, so no real need for bike shorts unless I'm trekking a longer distance.  My bag is usually filled with beer and groceries or a bunch of books when I'm around town anyways, and sweaty bike shorts contaminate everything else lol.  The pants wearing out isn't such a big deal.  I like to have new pants every once in awhile anyhow =P.

The difference with that compared to mountain biking for me is that I have a ~450m initial ascent to get up the mountain which involves a bit of sitting and spinning without much chance to stand on the pedals (allowing the perineum a bit of rest) while keeping a rhythmic cadence.  In this situation, or being in the saddle for hours, the shorts really help to keep blood flow and comfort up.  I really notice a big difference in comfort between my newer shorts, and a few pairs where the pad is getting worn out.


----------



## JubJub Bird

Shimmer.Fade said:


> A hard tail has front suspension, so your specialized would be called a fully rigid if the fork is rigid.  There are some great mountain bikes these days, with so much variety that one can get a bike to specialize for a specific area (cross country or free ride/down hill being the extremes in the spectrum), or a bike somewhere in between depending on the kind of riding you want to do.  There is a good quote relating to this spectrum from Keith Bontrager that goes something like this..."high strength, low weight, or low price.  You can only pick two".  However, price is relative and a decent new mountain bike hardtail starts at around $1,000 (low price). My bike has a decent weight to strength ratio, but is still fairly heavy (~30lbs), and cost so far about $2,000.  I have about $600 worth of upgrades planned within the next year.  However, my bike is meant to get rough, and can handle pretty big jumps, drops, and other abuse.  It is also heavily modified/customized, and would have been much cheaper to get a better bike in the very beginning, which wasn't an option at the time.
> 
> If you have great trails around, and are serious about getting into MTB, I would recommend browsing some biking forums (or better yet, talk to local riders) to get an idea of what kind of bike is best for the kind of riding you want to do in your area.


Awesome! Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## tremours

lately riding when im riding, itl down shit or skip it usualy only happens in certain grears, but as log as i patention i can shit it back up it starts running fine again. what should i do to i need to adjust the cable on my gears, or do you think something else is wrong?


----------



## thujone

cable?  you mean the chain, right?  chain slipping on the sprocket is really common on multispeed bikes because the derailleur (the "leg" hanging out by the rear hub) has to physically drag the chain over while everything is still moving.  pumping the pedal back and forth a few times usually jolts it into place but if it's more fucked than usual it's likely that falling or brushing against something nudged the derailleur out of position.  can fix that with a hex key and a bit of patience.

man, i haven't ridden since at least last summer.  sucks because i miss my bike.  i gots a hybrid bike that's been longing for new tires and a rear disc brake conversion because fade on the stock pads is so so serious.  lol can already imagine how sore legs and ass are gonna get on the first spin of the season (for me anyway)


----------



## tremours

yeah i think thats what the problem was, i still have that problem but now a few a the links are bent, do i need to replace those link right away or is it safe to ride on them


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

If the links are bent they can get stuck, which can cause problems (like lock up the back wheel, mess up the front/rear derailleur).  Impossible to know without seeing it.  I would personally get a new chain/cassette, but then again my bike is my sole means of transportation.  I think you said earlier in the thread you have a limited budget, so if you can't get new parts or repair the old then be careful.  

Do you have the tools and extra links to add some?  This is possible, but you will need to add links that are compatible with the chain.  You could also try to bend them back to normal, but you will most likely never be able to get it perfect without compromising the strength of the chain.  

I don't mean to be preachy, but you are starting to see the effects of an improperly maintained bike.  Eventually the replacement costs of parts will overtake the money that you try to save by not taking the bike in to be repaired by people who know what they are doing.  If you want to do repairs yourself here is a link with good information http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help.  You don't always need all the tools they say, but a basic understanding of mechanical work is good.


----------



## tremours

i fuckn hate cars, i dont know if im lucky or not. i was riding the yesterday and a car pulled out in front of me, the car was stopped at a stop sign but of course he doesnt look before he pulls out,at least he asked me if i was alright before taking off. the only problem is now me bikes fucked, if it wasnt for the bent tires, i have no idea how i did it but somtime after that while trying to deal with that i complletly fucked up me derailer or whatever it is that shifts the gears. then after this all happened i leave my bag on the trolley with all my money, my passport, and whole pack of newports that i just bought. i had to walk like an hour and a half just to get home. oh yeah i just cashed my paycheck and all my money was in my bag. 
sorry for bitching so much, im just depressed at the moment


----------



## thujone

always be extra careful around cars.  it's unfortunate that the vast majority of drivers quickly forget about the danger because they're shielded with a steel cage and airbags so they always end up cutting corners and bikers/moto riders are often the ones who end up paying the price for the lax judgment of car drivers.  sucks that you lost your pay, hope you aren't living pay-by-pay!  on the bright side, all you have to do is avoid buying a new pack of smokes and you'll be on your way to saving more money than you just lost


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh glitter that sucks majorly!! What a crappy experience. 

Is there any way you can go back and look for your things? Or report it to the police?

Also, have you spent any time in The Dark Side at all? Those guys are pretty amazing at providing support during crappy times like this.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

That does suck!  Next time make sure you call the police/get the insurance from the driver.  If what you say is what happened then he is clearly at fault, and his insurance would buy you a new bike.  Bikers often forget they have the same rights as any car driver (with exception of roads with a minimum speed limit).  I got 800 euros when some lady pulled out into my lane from behind a bush about 2 meters in front of me.  

If you plan on keeping the frame, make sure you look it over for bending/fracturing (especially the fork and the headtube).

Hope today is shaping up a bit better for you!


----------



## beagleboy

I had a fall on my bike today. I think because of my new tires, they're pumped to 70psi. It happened when I went to turn around sharply in the street and my front wheel washed out and my torso came into contact with the edge of the curb. Now my wrist is lightly sprained and two of my ribs are sore. I will probaly be sore for 2-3 days. My new seat got a rip in the fabric also.

I'm very excited about the new tires though. They were on sale. They're dual compound ( hard in the center, softer on the outside tread ), have low rolling resistance and are rated at 80psi MAX. 
$22.98 link to pricepoint:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19230-320_KENKR8-3-Parts-73-Tires/Mountain/Kenda-K-Rad-Tire.htm







front light $40. Its 130 lumens which is good enough to not just be spotted, but light up whats in front of you. Its got a real strobe function. Cars think you are an emergency vehicle and sometimes when your ride up behind them all the retroreflective street signs reflect and the driver pulls over. Funny to watch, I'm kind of self concious about it, so I rarely use it. A 23 watt CFL bulb is about 1660 lumens. 
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/23035-225_NITM42-2-Accessories-35-Lights/NiteRider-Mako-2-Watt.htm
pic:





rear light $30. Its one of the brightest rear bicycle lights on the market. It uses reflectors to direct the light at cars. USB rechargeable. 
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21717-225_BLBFR0-2-Accessories-35-Lights/Blackburn-Flea-4-Rear-Light-USB-Charger.htm
pic:





retro-reflective stickers. I cut them into smaller pieces and strategically stick them on my bike for a custom look. My bike lights up SO much that I cant commit crimes on it anymore for fear of being identified!. I'm srs. 
I didnt buy mine at wal-mart, but they sell it. Does anyone else use these?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blazer-2-x-18-Reflective-Tape-4pk/16880523

pic of retro-reflective tape. It has technology that "gathers" the light, "multiplies" it before reflecting it back at the cars beams






link to online reflective tape specialty store: This store has a big selection of tape. Even glow in the dark tape. Neon, metallic flake etc.  They sell protective tape designed for helicopter blades, but put to use in other applications by the aftermarket.
http://www.findtape.com/category/racers-tape-standard-extreme-duty-racer-tape.aspx


----------



## modern buddha

Glitter, when that happens, you NEED to call the police department right away and report the incident. That person's insurance should be paying for your entire bike right now, plus any damage to you.


----------



## beagleboy

for COTB:
http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/buyers-guide-to-womens-saddles--189/


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Great article, thanks mate.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol Beagle, what are you running those tires for at 70 PSI??? Your side knobs probably won't contact the ground during cornering at that high of a PSI.  I guess they would roll good on fire roads, but even then they look like they would have trouble cornering at higher speeds.  They have a min PSI of 30..  maybe try running them at 45-50 for street and 35-40 for trails, and see how they do.  Having the front wash out is about the worst feeling (the worst is hitting the ground after that) while biking.  

I have a 300 lumen light that I use to see on dark roads, but I've found it isn't sufficient for night mountain biking.  I plan on picking up a magic shine when winter starts rolling around.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

beagleboy said:


> ^ what is a magic shine? pic?



Here is a link to their website with different models.
http://magicshine.com/product.asp?id=37

I've never seen one in person, but I have read a lot over them, and according to a lot of people who like to MTB at night they are, for the price, pretty much unbeatable.  I forget who the most reliable american dealer is, but google should be able to help there.


----------



## Jabberwocky

months w/o update?  whar the bikers?






just re-did him the other day. 
- matte black frame
- rear brake (usually ride w/o brakes)
- new sprok (needed higher ratio)
- water and u-lock clip-ons (doing way longer rides now and hate packs/backpacks)
- bullhorn bars (from flat bars.  still getting used to these, really don't like 'em but better for racing)
- pedal cages (LOVE the difference these make  )


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Riding our bikes??  Not actually that many bike nerds on here though, and those that are probably do most of their bike chatting in real bike forums.  

Interesting bike.. not the most functional, but it looks fun.  If you like pedal cages you may try investing in clipless.  I personally hate clipless (pedal cages even more), but most people seem to love it.  

Being car free rocks =)


----------



## modern buddha

This cyclist is stuck on a truck now! Hahaha. When I can get my own truck, you can be positive I'm going to tie up my bicycle in the cab. Just another month or so of training and I'll be able to pick up my bike and get back out there and riding.

I'm loving the sleekness of your bicycle, by the way, bmxxx. Looks like you've got almost everything you need to go wherever you need to.


----------



## Jabberwocky

shimmer- i'm going for speed/functionality (of the 20mile variety) - why would you call that inefficient?  I'm actually surprised you said that.. (if you mean no gearing, that's pretty irrelevant because the terrain i ride is very flat)

simply.live- nice, that'd be crazy, being able to ride in different places all the time!!  and thnx for the compliment   I'll post my other project real soon when it's a lil closer to completed; it's another bike of same type, but it's for my lil brother (he gets outta jail soon, and is going to have a great ride waiting for him ;PPPP )


----------



## Escher's Waterfall

I'd argue for a front brake.  Lots of braking power from the front wheel.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i may need to, have only recently started doing higher speeds with the pedal cages and am really wary of getting hurt right now (that's a big part of why i put bmx outta my life for a lil bit).  i only chose to throw them on the rear because with the new setup i'm positioned in a way where it feels like front brakes would just throw me off the bike lol.

OH- i got a can of legit glow in the dark paint!!!!!  gonna do the rims on one of the bikes today or tomorrow if i get to it, should be insane ;PPP


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

bmxxx said:


> shimmer- i'm going for speed/functionality (of the 20mile variety) - why would you call that inefficient?  I'm actually surprised you said that.. (if you mean no gearing, that's pretty irrelevant because the terrain i ride is very flat)



I said not too functional because you can't put a real rack on it, as Escher said the front wheel has the most stopping power (if you stop by locking up your rear tire you are giving up much of your stopping power there too), the lack of gearing limits you to where you can ride it, and the skinny tires will tear you up by the end of the day riding more than 50 miles at once on less than optimal streets.  

It looks like a good bike for what you are using it for...20 mile rides on flat ground.  I would put a front brake on it personally.  I've had a couple of collisions where nothing would have stopped me, but I've had plenty of other close calls where I was really thankful to have well modulating brakes.



bmxxx said:


> i may need to, have only recently started doing higher speeds with the pedal cages and am really wary of getting hurt right now (that's a big part of why i put bmx outta my life for a lil bit).  i only chose to throw them on the rear because with the new setup i'm positioned in a way where it feels like front brakes would just throw me off the bike lol.
> 
> OH- i got a can of legit glow in the dark paint!!!!!  gonna do the rims on one of the bikes today or tomorrow if i get to it, should be insane ;PPP



If you feel like the front will throw you then just practice a bit.  Work on pulling the brakes just to the point where they offer the best stopping power without locking up the front wheel.  It is called brake modulation...it is a very good skill to be good at to avoid getting hurt.  The location of your body over the bike is also important.  If you move your weight over the back wheel while braking you can hold down the back with your body (looking at that frame geo, moving further back would be, depending on your torso/arm length, almost impossible though).

Haha nice, I love glow in the dark bike stuff.  On One makes glow in the dark frames sometimes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

thnx for clarifying shimmer 
/and i'm 5'7", 155lbs soaking wet so i can't really get much outta my body for braking ;PP
//i think doing glo on the frame would be a bit much, but will see after doing the wheels.  i think that just doing the wheels will give a crazy-cool effect when riding at night!


----------



## Escher's Waterfall

A front brake also gives you a backup when a brake cable snaps.  So there's another reason why it's a good idea.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

bmxxx said:


> thnx for clarifying shimmer
> /and i'm 5'7", 155lbs soaking wet so i can't really get much outta my body for braking ;PP
> //i think doing glo on the frame would be a bit much, but will see after doing the wheels.  i think that just doing the wheels will give a crazy-cool effect when riding at night!



Np man.  Have fun riding!  I really want to get on my mountain bike, but I've been sick, and I want to make sure it is gone.  I may go anyway though!


----------



## Jabberwocky

just go light, would prolly stimulate the body to kick the tail-end of that right outta ya ;P

got a 54mi scheduled tomorrow (27miles to teh local jail to visit my brother lol).


----------



## beagleboy

Bmxx, did you happen to notice the red and white DOT retroreflective tape on my bike? Its the same tape used on Big Rigs ( trucks ).  I run disk rims, but my rims are able to accept V-brakes also, which means they have a big flat surface ready for dot tape. Retroreflective tape uses prism techology to catch and then magnify by 500% directly back at the light source...........I have 3 yards of red 2in. wide dot tape that I bought and is just laying around unused. Its super inexpensive if you source it from tapebrothers.com. You should check out some of their applications. They have quality glow in the dark tape, but it starts at $35 for a tiny bit. .....they even have protective tape that goes on the blades of helicopters.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i remove reflectors from my bikes so doubt i could use that tape w/o hating it every time i looked at the bike lol.  if you have the roll down here in fl maybe gimme a lil 1" square for back of my seat post or something?  ;P

am *planning* on wrapping up my brother's bike today; "glo"ing my rims; finally getting my wall hooks back up for at least one of the bikes.  need to keep myself busy and avoid training, am a touch sore from yesterday's ride (~43mi), and got shit for sleep last night due to eating way more than i shoulda b4 bed.  
If you wanna work bikes head north when you wake up, i promise the ride's quick as hell and i have any tool you could imagine for bikes (yes, even lil stuffs like chain tools, spoke tools, etc etc).  Your bike needs some tweaking/modding for road/distance racing if you're still running all that mtb/trail setup ;PP


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

^^..It is a damn good feeling putting your own bike together, and knowing you can do almost anything that needs to be done mechanically.  

I still haven't gotten on my mountain bike..it is fucking killing me.  Almost 2 months without my regular every other day visit to the mountain.  First injuries, then vacation, then getting sick, now class lasting almost til dark...fuuuu

I've started jumping off of stuff with my trekking bike.  I need to stop before I am having to repair it ;p


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya be careful - my fixed-hub wheel is warped and missing a spoke because of playing around like that.  haven't actually riden fixed in months because of my dread of truing, or trying to true, that wheel (unsure it's even fixable, warped it so bad i had to walk it home that day  ).  you'd think it'd be better able to handle some light playing but it's not, i'm 155lbs and i broke it with about 20min playing at a 3-step stairway!  WEAK!

and yes, it's great to be able to do your own work- and almost requisite if you're really into biking, since there's *always* some little thing that needs swapping or tuning   The only things i'm still unable to do are truing (well, truing anything past the lightest imbalances), and getting my cranks/bottom bracket *100%* inline (although i've been led to believe there's only a certain level of "true" that can be achieved here, and that it's unlikely it even can be made perfect.  still drives me insane to have the chain tension vary, however slightly, depending upon crank position  )

/am jelly of you and your trails (and PI and her hiking trails).  I live next to the ocean in FL, which is amazing in its own right, but leaves much to be desired for terrain variation.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Have you had the BB shell faced?  It is impossible to get everything to line up if the BB shell is not even on both sides (which is not that uncommon).  Some frames come faced, but others don't.  The tool for it costs like $300, so makes sense to take it to the LBS.  I don't do truing or wheel building either because it is too time consuming, and my local mechanic does a good truing job for like 10 euros.


----------



## Jabberwocky

no, but not even going to bother because it's not just one frame this happens on my main steed and my bmx(that i just sold  ).  i started a thread about it somewhere here on bl, and after that and checking sheldon's site i'm led to believe i just have to suck it up, that it's unlikely to be made 100% true.  don't ask me to elaborate unless you really want me to have to go copypasta why that happens lol ;P


----------



## beagleboy

I've got a workspace and I read alot of material about the thoughts that go into designing a product. I've got a custom full suspension bike, but I'm wanting something faster for the road. So, I'm going to incorporate a philosophy of design when engineering the build-up of a 1993 Univega Alpina Pro. 

-I'm going to be using it eventually for competition. 
-I DO NOT want to spend any real money ie. scrounged parts, begging people, e-bay, craigslist and other used parts forums.
-I want bullhorn bars with basic brake levers that feature internal cable routing. I'll drill the holes through the bars if I have to.
-I want Aero-bars with the push-pull shifters on the ends.
-I want a fork that has tabs for a disk brake. I already have the caliper and disks. (I will be using either a 160mm or 203mm rotor)

*I gotta' do more research on other peoples race/training bikes to find out what is appropriate. I don't want to get a "great deal" on a totally incompatible or inappropriate part. I sourced the geometry specs of a Fuji Aloha 2 Tri-Bike in my size (55cm). And I know how to properly measure a bike to determine a proper fit and/or make necessary adjustments. I am in the process of measuring the geo- of my Univega. 

pic:





_dreamy_





These are 2011 Mosso MTB Aluminium 7005 Rigid Straight Fork Disc Only. They cost $70 total. And weigh 700 grams.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^i may be able to grab you some bullhorns, i'll find out later tonight and let you know if i can.  and for the other stuff, well, if you want we can take a ride south to st.pete and i'll show you where the "$5-10 bike" market is.  open 24/7 lol.

and re DIY approaches that's funny cuz i'm at the point that aero bars will make a worthwhile difference, but $60+s/h for the cheapest on a shopping.google search for two metal rods with clamps??  lol no thanks, would rather drop 15 and an hour of time using home depot ;P


----------



## beagleboy

I've found this website that has opens source plans for many different designs of bike carts. They seem functional for the right person. I would rock one. 










link to site:
http://bikecart.pedalpeople.com/index.html


----------



## beagleboy

these are Aero Bar Adapters being sold on E-Bay for $15.69 total by seller named _maximmmmum._
They're 6061 alloy cnc. 
I dont exactly understand what they do. Are they for raising/lowering your pre-existing aero bars, or are they a bracket that attaches to your handlebars and then you screw in the allen bolts into a far stretching position pipe you fabricate yourself?.........IDK, what do you think bmxxx?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^hey your pm box is full - anyway sorry dude i had to go to grocer's real quick - am leaaving in like 5 / 6min just gotta check psi ;P


----------



## beagleboy

That trunk bike rack we "found" a block away from my apt retails on the internet anywhere from $60-$120.
Its missing the foam rollers that go on the bars to protect the cars paint, and the nylon straps are sketchy, but..still. LOL

pic


----------



## Jabberwocky

That was a nice find for sure!!  unsure how the hell i was planning on getting bikes-->race anyways, randomness saved the day ;P


So ya i'm basically starting to feel like i own pinellas trail now, there is *nobody* who can(well, who "does") hang with me.  I blow past everyone it's such a rush (and i know i'm doing longer distance than many/most of them too).  I cannot recall the last time someone was able to keep with me lol.  Sat/sun rides are the best too, cuz you got sooo many of the weekend warriors on their badass carbon rigs


----------



## Jabberwocky

102012163823 by newPHOTOdumpingACCOUNT, on Flickr

Got some wall-hooks up 




102812191346 by newPHOTOdumpingACCOUNT, on Flickr

Am about halfway done with my list of mods to my (jailed)brother's bike, hopefully done when he's out (soon!)  Pink ring (with glow in the dark rivets), pink pedal accents and pink stem / spacers.  Yes, he wanted pink on gloss-white(still need to do that half ;P ).  Yes, he's a hipster lol ;P


----------



## beagleboy

^do u think he's going to be riding it? I mean, its nice to look at, but does he ride-ride?


----------



## Jabberwocky

of course he rides.  he rides to starbucks like a good lil hipster lol.  

lol but he occasionally does 'okay' rides, not the type of riding we do tho haha.  That's why his requests for the bike were all spray / no wrench ;PP


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Good job despite the color scheme 

I really gotta get a super bright light for night mountain biking.  We had daylight savings this weekend, and it gets dark too early =\.  I tried last winter with a 300 lumen light (good for dark streets), which was too little for being on the mountain.  I should be able to get one in November..looking forward to it!


----------



## Jabberwocky

i need to solder my headlamp's connects, thing broke apart last time i used it 

and thnx (i presume you meant his bike, my color scheme is bomb ;P ).  my paint work comes out pretty damn crisp, have sprayed more bikes/frames/etc than i could even imagine lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

okay, i need 'biking nerds to unite' like right now.
my brother is expecting to be free quite soon, and basically gave me the go-ahead to buy some new wheels (or a rear wheel only maybe, dunno) for his bike - yes, they would be mine to use until he's free (and for my race, unless i piss him off or something lol).
Found this out last night, and told him next time he calls i'll give him the low-down.  When he brought the idea up, he mentioned weinmann dp18's - am about to start searching myself but i imagine they're hipster/fixie type product and not track/race stuff but dunno.  Anyway i'll basically be making a pitch to him on what wheels i should be ordering for him, help me out here.  
/unsure how much he wants to spend but since he mentioned a specific model that's prolly good 'level' of product to keep this in.

need: pro's/con's, brands, websites, prices, etc etc.  Only things that'd be for sure i think are that it would have to be flip-flop hub<unless the idea is to build a wheel up, as we have a flip flop on-hand...hmmm, wheel build...interesting! >.  We were even talking about staggered setups for front/back so i think he's very open here 


okay i google imaged "Weinmann dp18" and it's about what i expected.  to clarify, *I'd* prefer carbon/hed/zipp etc type stuff - so obviously i'd like to a strong case to present lol.  I know he's not too hip to the idea of buying used and i couldn't be sure enoguh to sway him; can a used wheel be worthwhile?(with shop inspection i imagine?)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Don't know much about road rims, but I'm running higher grade mavic rims on my MTB.  WTB and DT Swiss also make good rims.  I imagine if they make good MTB rims the rims for road use would be good too (may want to check weight).  DT Swiss makes good spokes.  There are many options for hubs, I don't know who makes good flip flop hubs though.  Check some bike forums maybe?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^mavic's are a solid brand for sure.  and yes, weight is definitely my primary concern w/o doubt (rotational inertia, and all that)


----------



## beagleboy

YeeHAAAw
I've rounded up all the nerds. They're over at *mountain bike consumer review forum*. Nerd capitalorf the world.

Your best bet is to type the name of the product into their Google Search Engine. The consumer that reviews is asked a multitude of personal questions, riding style, age, weight, other products he's owned, number of years riding, fitness level etc etc.
I use it all the time to make decisions.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I really like mtbr.com and bikeforums.net (pinkbike for videos).  

Just ordered some new stuff for my trekking bike, Avid BB7 caliper for the front, new brake pads for the BB7 at the rear, more teflon based oil for components/MTB fork, and a couple extra tubes.  Wish I could pay US prices =\\


----------



## beagleboy

http://www.mtbr.com/
this is what I meant Bmxxx


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks gg check that out 


well, heard some sobering news this morning.  Please remember guys we can, and often do, put ourselves in dangerous situations on the road.  focus/awareness while riding are, IMO, the most important aspects of riding - but i think sometimes we all mess up focusing on girls, intensity, whatever...



bmxxx said:


> okay, so all that jazz yesterday about apprehension and dismissal thereof related to my ocean swim?  Well, i swam from the side of the causeway out into the gulf, then rode home to refuel b4 riding again.  Anyway, like 1/2mile from where i get outta the water and back onto bike, still on the causeway (total length is only several miles), i have to ride around a big-ass palm branch on the top of the drawbridge.  I get home (maybe 10min from that point), and post on bluelight while force-feeding liquid calories.  I was online at 3.15.
> 
> That means i was 1hr shy of being stuck on the causeway when it was shutdown, because a bicyclist coming that same path apparently hit that branch and died   That happened ~4.15, 1hr after i passed that...
> 
> Tree limb causes fatal bike crash on Dunedin Causeway


----------



## beagleboy

BMXXX, Read this link. IDK, maybe you've seen it. Happened last month in Tampa
What a bunch of crackheads.
http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/bn9/2012/11/5/suspects_sought_in_t.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

someone in the hood got a FANTASTIC deal on a bike that afternoon lol.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Yea defensive biking is super important, and I admit that I sometimes go too fast in places where I shouldn't.  

I actually got into mountain biking after a car pulled out from behind a bush into my lane directly in front of me causing a head on crash with me going ~20mph at the time.  Luckily I landed ok, and only had pretty terrible road rash on my shoulder/back, sprained ankle, bruises all along the side I landed on, and a cut over my ear down to the cartilage.  Then came the insurance money, and I got a new mountain bike


----------



## Jabberwocky

^damn!  Glad you're okay!  My wipes are mostly on bmx so much much gentler than high-speed street stuff, although my last high speed fall was equipment failure   Chain ripped while i was in standing sprint position, i literally flew forward with my gut landing on my bullhorns and basically taking the bike with me on a forward-tumble into the pavement.  in the middle of an intersection (i shit you not).  I picked my bike up and threw it at the traffic signal post lol, but yeah it was disgusting road rash alllll over couldn't move for days..

anyways i find this kind of funny, bluelight has a worldwide audience, and lately the biking nerd thread is you, beagleboy and myself  
Biking nerd:  I'm very very close to finishing my brother's ride.   I keep trying to take the thing further, i've done a very very cool (and extremely hipstser) color scheme, extremely thorough / professional.  I think last coats go on today, will abvsolutely have that thing assembled and photo'd as soon as last coats are dry-to-touch.  If voting isn't too much PITA today there's no doubt his bike will be finished (except the wheelset- i'm prolly gonna ask for advice on rim-color here, and am still not sure what's up with new rims.  He still is interested and i've basically dropped the ball in presenting him a strong case)


----------



## beagleboy

you oughtta' look into painting rims ( google it ) cause' the flex of rims, I heard will crack the paint and/or flake/spider cracks. Hubs and spokes too.
I think the solution is anodized spokes/rims/hubs from the factory.


----------



## Jabberwocky

my experiences have been the opposite, in fact paint jobs on rims tend to come out far superior in terms of durability and evenness.  I think it's because spinning the rim allows you to do many _real_ thin coatings, which equals better look and adhesion.  I actually did his cranks/frame yesterday, and did a couple rims today, everything came out real clean will get pics soon   [oh and re durability, we all sprayed our daily-rider bmx's in the city, i've never seen issues like you mention - i imagine such issues are due to either colder climates and/or improper preparation/application]
god i can't wait to put everything back together on his bike, the paint came out great i just wanna do the headset bearing cups before reassembling the front-end, then it can just sit pretty on my wall til he's out ;]


----------



## beagleboy

I gotta get lighter tubes 4 less rotating mass.

I get my frame protectors for my cables, and rubber grommet for my hydro lines soon.

I ordered a new 11-28 cassette and a new chain. I got the Sette heart rate monitor also. Im going to use it too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^and get rid of your tire-strips, that's the absolute worst spot for weight on the entire bike ;]  heart monitor is awesome i am jelly 
yo beagle i finished that caffeine/nsaids research (http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/652118-NSAIDs-and-Caffeine-for-the-athlete-by-bmxxx)


----------



## Jabberwocky

any tips/tricks to get hubs/freewheels apart w/o the specific tool?  my rear rim is so warped it's 100% unridable.  I have a new rim but need to swap my sprocket/hub into it and it's not coming apart like bmx wheels


----------



## Changed

I've been riding about a 100 miles a week, despite the 40* weather... longest ride is 42 miles, usually average about 20 around 15 mph... sup?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^VERY nice!!!!  How long've you been doing that kind of volume?  I hit that <err...close anyways.  hit 389 in 4 weeks> about a month ago, then let myself get overtrained and, surprise, injured myself.  almost 2wks now no proper training 

what're you riding?  any pics? :]


----------



## Changed

Fuji Roubaix 2.0 w/ 105 throughout (except the back derailleur, I think, which is Tiagra.

The thing that got me seriously riding was Strava, the iPhone app that tracks all your stats. As soon as I found that, I got obsessed and had to ride everyday. I started riding seriously last spring. I probably should join a team or a club, but I move around so much that it is pointless.

Anyway, nothing brings a smile to my face quicker (besides blowjobs) than flying around on a bike.


----------



## Jabberwocky

very nice 

errrr ya i meant to put these up a while ago lol... what i setup for my brother as a "getting home" present:




112812170553 by newPHOTOdumpingACCOUNT, on Flickr



112812170629 by newPHOTOdumpingACCOUNT, on Flickr

he had attempted a white paint job b4 his arrest - it was the fugliest matte-white i'd ever seen (he thought it was gloss...i'm operating under the assumption he sprayed it the same day he was doing stupid things that caused the arrest, cuz he wasn't thinking str8 at all  ).  I told him i'd do the pink stem, fork, and maybe the crank, as he requested.  He doesn't know i spent forever removing his bumpy, fuct matte-white paintjob, re-did in gloss, and completed the pink accents throughout (also contrasted them to navy blue, has a cool cotton candy theme- cool for a hipster anyway LOL, and he's a hipster to death)

/am aware that the headset's bearing track got botched (spacers too), was rushing the job and removed tape in a hurry smudging the shit outta it.  Will be re-doing that, and still need to go grab him a chain (the wheel situation is still kinda in limbo, once my ride's all setup and done i'll have wheels properly done for him.  Right now it's just the red andonized rear and an old/ghetto front that i re-did gloss-black (came out crisp as shit tho >;P )
//the majority of the nuts/bolts were done in glow in the dark, like chainring's bolt setup and the pedal's screws are all glow ;PP

and this isn't fresh anymore, but on mine i did the DUB logo (if you dunno DUB, here ya go, prepare to have your mind blown.  bmx/cannabis culture FTW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J35isD3VJ2M ), and i did "george", both in glow in the dark spray.  




(GLO)george and DUB. by newPHOTOdumpingACCOUNT, on Flickr

/yes, george is an actual anole, he is my friend and has riden hundreds of miles with me.  his body isn't much longer for this world, so he'll need swappin out soon.  RIP george.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I would so let you 'pimp my bike', bmxxx!  Also, I LOVE the pink on your brothers bike.    :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

thnx cotb ;]

holy shit.  


Nike BMX Taipei, Taiwan
/the 2nd half the street half of it is insane.  chad kerley at his best- one of the best in the sport w/o a doubt.


Nike Tel Aviv, Israel

Nike europe trip video


----------



## Jabberwocky

/already posted in the nikes/shoes thread, but was taken for this thread in the 1st :]  bike is finally back on the road!!  *And*, removed teh brakes / put the fixed-hub on >;]


----------



## Winding Vines

> Biking Nerds Unite



Present!

I need to purchase a new one, but I'm under a budget.  Anyone recommend a hybrid for petite girls? Thanks.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I've never had issues with my Trek hybrid.  Dunno if $400ish would suit your budget but yeah.  It's light enough I can get it upstairs if need be, but sturdy enough that it hasn't fallen apart from about five years of riding (once did approx. 15 miles every day, 25+ on the weekends).


----------



## Winding Vines

I had a schwinn hybrid, sweet bike at $300.  I didn't dig the disk breaks because they would get wonky (high maintenance even though it had shimano parts) and it was back heavy which screwed up taking tight turns in traffic. 

They only qualm I've had with Trek in the past is that the leaning span to the bars wouldn't accommodate my size.  In that the ride-ability would be uncomfortable and cumbersome on long rides. (I'm barely 5'3") Although this was a 2005 model, is it privy to assume they've improved on adjusting the handle-bars?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^any chance you have pics of the setup? Between sliding the seat forward on its rails, and flipping(if applicable) and adjusting the stem, and adjusting handlebars if applicable, you should be able to get it proper.  If not, then the bike wasn't your size in the 1st.. The fit on a bike is very very important, MORE important than quality and components IMO.

EDIT: see the pic of my bike upthread.  I'm 5'7", and approached my setups (on 27" / 700 size bikes) wrong for years.  I went more by the look, ie super aggressively dropped bars, seat far back/up, etc.  Over past months, as i realllly started putting down heavy mileage and learning *everything* i could, you can see my seat is slid forward about as far as it goes, my stem is flipped so it angles up instead of down, and i keep an adjustable seatpost clamp (tho i'm just playing w/ a couple mm's at this point, and will have permanent clamping soon)
The difference on a properly fit bike crushes differences in component quality, not just for the enjoyment of a ride, but for how fast you can go, how safe you'll be and control had, and eliminating/reducing soreness/aches from longer distances(tho even w/ great fitting, i'm at a point where i wouldn't endorse more than 30-50mi daily for any stretch of days, unless you're damn sure your body's handling it ok!)


----------



## modern buddha

I have had no problems with my Trek other than having to fix it after I got hit by a car. I'm 5'3" and have a bike that fits all areas of my size...

Maybe you're just at the wront place? Get measured professionally and you can't go wrong!


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Yours isn't a hybrid though.

And you have your seat far too low.  ;)


----------



## bagochina

i got my g/f a trek neko s
nice little bike


----------



## Jabberwocky

that thing looks like a beast!  does she ride city or offroad/both?


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> ^ Yours isn't a hybrid though.
> 
> And you have your seat far too low.  ;)



It is a hybrid. It's the "newer" style if hybrid. The tires are adapted for road use.

And you forget it's a guy's bike. On a hybrid, the seat is generally lower if it's a guy's bike because they don't want their balls getting squished.


----------



## Jabberwocky

kovic fixed gear
^half for the song and half for the video(which is solid but not tops, it's just fixie fun <ie fixed gear hub, usually w/o other breaks>.  c'mon folk let's get more bike culture offroad/touring/bmx/vert/fixie going on in here!!)



Simply_Live said:


> It is a hybrid. It's the "newer" style if hybrid. The tires are adapted for road use.
> 
> And you forget it's a guy's bike. On a hybrid, the seat is generally lower if it's a guy's bike because they don't want their balls getting squished.



guys keeping seats lower is something i'm not even familiar with...i guess if it's squishing balls *at* the proper height (as in seat-to-pedals, based on inseam length), i would look at tilt way before considering dropping the seat.  That is, of course, for regular road riding; riding off-road, you'll lower your seat from its most comfortable and efficient height, to accommodate for the bumpiness.




483598_503303433034715_100376990_n by whatsintheboxxx, on Flickr

nike6.0 riders in china
sport is coming so far! :D


----------



## bagochina

she mainly rides it on bike paths, light trails, and a couple times hilly off road.  its a 'wsd' women specific design, so it fits well and one of the more comfortable ones she test drove.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that's cool shit dude, i imagine you ride with her right?  
have been wanting to pursue some kind of off-road or cycle-cross(if that's the term cannot remember for sure) soon...wanna do too many things on bicycles lol, am also very very likely gonna grab a bmx soon (i sold mine when i got into triath/distance rides.  bmx breaks you and is incompatible with lots of other sports for htat reason)

that's cool shit dude, i imagine you ride with her right?  
have been wanting to pursue some kind of off-road or cycle-cross(if that's the term cannot remember for sure) soon...wanna do too many things on bicycles lol, am also very very likely gonna grab a bmx soon (i sold mine when i got into triath/distance rides earlier in the year.  bmx is tough to balance w/ other stuff, not only because it breaks you, but because it's extremely hard to get better just riding 'here and there', real progress pretty much requires being in the scene/culture, like being on that bike 24/7 and getting the common movements sooo ingrained and 2nd hand yknow?)






^from random pics thread in lounge.
/am no engineer, but think you'd need two ski's in the front if you wanted to stay upright.. woudl still hop on that w/o hesitation, as-is.



OH, and did someone edit or delete my posts and others' in this thread??!!  I swear to god that my posts have been touched, but never got a pm and there's *zero* "edited by" in my windows... Simplylive did you alter them?


----------



## Jabberwocky

any thoughts on lubing bike chains with either WD40, lithium grease, white lithium grease, or any mixture thereof?  Really wanna throw some lube on my chain instead of buying a new one (chain prices being the reason i've yet to buy dry-lube or chain-lube).  Will i regret using a normal grease/lube on my chain?  

Am gonna clean and repack/lube my bottom bracket tonight, too, am very excited   lub packing bb's and headsets, bike feels soo great afterwards 


EDIT: how the fuck did you edit my post before i submitted it, CotB?
Last edited by CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT; Yesterday at 20:18. 

/think you're just fucking with me at this point!


----------



## addictivepersona

offtopicness carry on 
*NSFW*: 





bmxxx said:


> EDIT: how the fuck did you edit my post before i submitted it, CotB?
> Last edited by CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT; Yesterday at 20:18.
> 
> /think you're just fucking with me at this point!


Lol, you posted your last post prior to "yesterday".  And it does appear SL/COTB deleted one of your posts in here, but only because it was a reply to my post, which I deleted myself.


----------



## Jabberwocky

no, i didn't (a mod merged it into a previous post of mine, so the time stamp was inaccurate :/)


----------



## beagleboy

So, I managed to source the looseness in my rear suspension on my 05' Jamis. It was a bushing. The fireman that I bought the frame off of said that he had replaced the bushings prior to selling it to me. And......,so I managed to locate some aftermarket replacement bushings because Jamis customer service is sheeit in Florida.

I have been trying to "mock up" a design for the sheets of plywood I scrounged outta' the trash to make a bicycle jump with. I cant really decide whether I will be NDTITL while I jump. I have Medical insurance, but a physical injury would set my current training back. 

I think it would be fun to launch some random stuff from the ramp and into my back yard.


----------



## Jabberwocky

beaglez...WTF n****a?!  dude it crossed my mind to find you for xmas, cuz figured if you were in FL you were solo, like me.  but just assumed you'd been up north... ANYWAY this ramp thing..  what kind of sheets do you have?  are you honestly ok w/ doing the build on your property?(is that psycho pitt of that crazy-lady still an issue in the backyard?)  
I'm sure i mentioned this last time i was there and this idea came up, but...i have experience here (fuck, i was THE driving force behind my hometown's sk8park's inception, and a good part of its design).  And i'm actively seeking a new bmx right now.  if you're serious about putting a ramp up plz, PLZ bring me on board bro!  
/and jesus christ do not play around w/ unfamiliar ramps + ndtitl, very few ppl i've ever met have the innate skills to safely do that.  for you or me it's stupid wrecklessness 

(edit: are you talking about setting it up going over that fence, like from the driveway to backyard?  your driveway SUCKS for that and the street is narrow.  If the mexicans across the st don't mind starting in their driveway, and we smooth/tamp your driveway, there is potential tho.  Otherwise the build really should be something portable that can go into the street (w/o the mexican's driveway, the only appropriate spot for gaining speed is str8 down the street.  There's no practical way to bank 90deg from the street to the driveway IMO.)



 vlcsnap-2012-12-27-21h57m50s136 by whatsintheboxxx, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]
^clicky for youtube.vid


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

bmxxx said:


> any thoughts on lubing bike chains with either WD40, lithium grease, white lithium grease, or any mixture thereof?  Really wanna throw some lube on my chain instead of buying a new one (chain prices being the reason i've yet to buy dry-lube or chain-lube).  Will i regret using a normal grease/lube on my chain?



I wouldn't use WD40 or grease on your chain.  Then kind of lube you should use depends on the conditions that you ride in (Wet for wet, dry for dry or keeping pants clean).  In the winter I wipe down and re-lube my chain every 2 or 3 rides depending on how wet it is.  Wiping off excess lube at the end is also important in keeping dirt from sticking. 

For lubing components a dry, teflon based lube works good.


----------



## Jabberwocky

admission: i have *never* ever lubed a chain.  I just buy a new one when i think it's about ready, or will build one from scrap link-pieces lol (don't toss until they're quite worn - this _has _ bitten me in the ass very very bad once, during a sprint, did a full-on tumble when stand-up sprint pressure snapped it  and on bmx-style i've slammed my knees on the stem more than once w/ breaking chains ;P)
but yeah, every 2-3 rides?  damn!  my current chain has gotten the better part of 1k mi on it the past 6mo, perhaps more, no lube no link swaps!

am going to get back into bmx very very soon, am checking out the market right nao actually.  WILL be rocking a half-link setup on this one ;PP
/OH, and on that note, i'm in the middle of stringing along a seller i have strong reason to believe is a thief/reseller; i'm waiting to hear back if he can hook up "10 bmx-style bikes" for me right now.  Haven't decided the end game here yet, but if he doesn't see through it i promise something entertaining!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

If I see rust, or it is making more noise than normal I lube it.  That is usually after 2 or 3 rides for me in winter...it is quite wet here.


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> offtopicness carry on
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you posted your last post prior to "yesterday".  And it does appear SL/COTB deleted one of your posts in here, but only because it was a reply to my post, which I deleted myself.



Thank you, addip.

Now will you knock it off, bmxx?


----------



## OnCloud9

*Cycling in cold weather (-18ºC to 0ºF)*

Hello,

I'm an avid cyclist and love to bike all year round when possible.  

In a few days I will have to venture out when the temperature will drop to -18ºC/ 0º F for a low not including windchill.  The trip length is around 25-30km/15-19 miles which is going to take 3-4 hours in the evening. 

I take 15-20mg of Dexedrine daily and was wondering if increased sweating caused by Dexedrine will cause me to be colder than normal.  Also I have a hard time keeping my hands warm even with good gloves around this temp for longer than an hour.  There is a chance I will need to take 1mg clonazepam some point during the ride as well.

Some tips here would be appreciated.

O C 9


----------



## addictivepersona

How a 20 mile trip is going to take you 3-4 hours is perplexing, but aside from that:  Buy some hand warmers to put in your gloves, don't do drugs while cycling (especially at night!), and the extra sweating will probably make you colder than normal.


----------



## OnCloud9

addictivepersona said:


> How a 20 mile trip is going to take you 3-4 hours is perplexing, but aside from that:  Buy some hand warmers to put in your gloves, don't do drugs while cycling (especially at night!), and the extra sweating will probably make you colder than normal.



The reason it would take 3-4 hours is because I'd stop a few times to smoke a joint for your info.


----------



## modern buddha

Please don't bike and do drugs, especially at night.

Getting hit by a car sucks monkey tail. Use precautions when you go out in the frigid cold. It has a tendency to sneak up on you because you're sweating and don't realize it.

Also, please please please, since it's cold I know there isn't much sunlight; make sure you put a vest on that reflects. You can get it at any outdoor store for between $3-$10.

On another note, merging with cyclists mega thread!


----------



## Jabberwocky

OnCloud9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an avid cyclist and love to bike all year round when possible.
> 
> In a few days I will have to venture out when the temperature will drop to -18ºC/ 0º F for a low not including windchill.  The trip length is around 25-30km/15-19 miles which is going to take 3-4 hours in the evening.
> 
> I take 15-20mg of Dexedrine daily and was wondering if increased sweating caused by Dexedrine will cause me to be colder than normal.  Also I have a hard time keeping my hands warm even with good gloves around this temp for longer than an hour.  There is a chance I will need to take 1mg clonazepam some point during the ride as well.
> 
> Some tips here would be appreciated.
> 
> O C 9



unsure what type of tips you're expecting?  
- wear gloves
- be safe riding at night; especially if it's a temperature you dislike; especially if you're going to be on speed, benzo's, and taking pot breaks (NTTAWWT!)

ta-da.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Simply_Live said:


> Please don't bike and do drugs, especially at night.
> make sure you put a vest on that reflects. You can get it at any outdoor store for between $3-$10.



the next time my generic tennis shoes make me feel old going for a run; next time i throw on the 'running shorts', despite what today's kids may think; whenever i scare neighbors' cats off my lawn.  I will think of this quote, and feel young/cool again :D


----------



## OnCloud9

Well, I'm back from my ride, too bad I didn't get your advice until after I ventured out.  

The first hour wasn't too bad really, then once the winds increased and temp dropped my hands and feet were in a fair amount of pain and the hand warmers helped a bit.  The clonazepam and indica strain bud helped numb the pain a bit but also slowed us down considerably, so we took dex to counter although it didn't help much.  

At the worst of it me and my friend were battling around -26 °C/ -14 °F windchill.  Total duration outside 4-5 hours.  

At one point I was worried about my friend because he said he did not have enough energy to move on so I had to carry his bike for some of the way, then somehow he recovered although 
he wore only thin gloves so his hands hurt terribly bad so I shared warmers with him.  Once he started hallucination thinking light poles were people, we veered off the trail and rode around for another half hour looking for the right bus stop. 

We were fine in the end but in the future I will shorten my rides if the conditions are this severe.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol.
iirc, it has to be a thread to get best-of nominations, but if specific posts count, well...that^.

/am glad you survived, my friend :]


----------



## beagleboy

> Getting hit by a car sucks monkey tail. Use precautions when you go out in the frigid cold. It has a tendency to sneak up on you because you're sweating and don't realize it.
> 
> Also, please please please, since it's cold I know there isn't much sunlight; make sure you put a vest on that reflects. You can get it at any outdoor store for between $3-$10.


this 
 I made these for use acrtoss Ontario Lake in Oswego.
If you're interested I can send u plans on how to make them yourself:


----------



## bagochina

Ill be pulling my bike up from the basement soon, tune up time.  Can't wait!


----------



## beagleboy

^you ride w/ a girl/girlfriend, right? 
How did you get around in the winter months yo'?


----------



## bagochina

A geothermal heated pedal car.


----------



## ebola?

Back in the saddle and training to ride from pdx to the beach.
2.5 hours of hills today...

ebola


----------



## ebola?

To be more conversational, I'm rocking an Ibex Aprisa frame with shimano tiagra components...I picked it up back in 2007 or so.  I'm guessing that things have changed a bit in the interim, so should I look into Sram when my derailleurs and shifters begin to give out?  Also, it's an aluminum frame, now with a dent on the top (fuck parking on campus!), so I should expect catastrophic failure some time. 

ebola


----------



## bagochina

Not to familiar with road bike components but my bike came outfitted with SRAM components.  I rode it for awhile then I switched all the components out to Shimano XT.  For me it was more of a stick with what I know and what I like mentality.  Also switched out my handlebar to a low rise carbon fiber bar and seat post to carbon also.


----------



## L2R

a mate is giving me a spare mountain bike, so that i can do what i've been wanting for a while, and that is attach a toddler seat to the back and take my boy around. 

bought my boy a bike for his second bday. training wheels and push handle included of course. trying to get him to understand pedalling. he keeps pushing down on the rear brake.


----------



## double ewe

bagochina said:


> Not to familiar with road bike components but my bike came outfitted with SRAM components.  I rode it for awhile then I switched all the components out to Shimano XT.  For me it was more of a stick with what I know and what I like mentality.  Also switched out my handlebar to a low rise carbon fiber bar and seat post to carbon also.



just switched out my old 3 x 8 LX drivetrain to a 1 x 10 with XT. shifting is so much more crisp, and i've been loving the extra ground clearance up front.


----------



## ebola?

A bag of China said:
			
		

> Not to familiar with road bike components but my bike came outfitted with SRAM components. I rode it for awhile then I switched all the components out to Shimano XT. For me it was more of a stick with what I know and what I like mentality. Also switched out my handlebar to a low rise carbon fiber bar and seat post to carbon also.



Yeah, my dad switched over to SRAM on his MTB in part because Shimano kept updating components without retaining back-compatibility with older components, and really without any tangible functional improvements over old those components.

I guess for road, I could also look into Campagnolo, but that might be higher end than I can afford?  Dunno...



			
				W said:
			
		

> just switched out my old 3 x 8 LX drivetrain to a 1 x 10 with XT.



This is intriguing.  I sometimes wonder if I'd do better with a 2 x 9 instead of the current 3 x 9, but with a smaller small ring gear and a larger large ring gear...an 'anti-fixie', if you will. 

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

> just switched out my old 3 x 8 LX drivetrain to a 1 x 10 with XT. shifting is so much more crisp, and i've been loving the extra ground clearance up front.


 by double ewe

Now you've got a higher center of gravity, you're rig should be more flickable. Side to side.


----------



## beagleboy

My bike got fucked up because of my weight. Liek 246lbs at one point.
heres what happened to my alighnment:









FIXED!@$3%




I saved over $100 and only spent an est. 20min on the fix. 

Heres a link to PINKBIKE.COM pictorial.
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=147737&pagenum=1


----------



## beagleboy

why the fuck isnt anyone posting their hubbys bike?
-or- what horror shows you see at Wally mart?
My bike broke at the welds........its junk.so cool'
Im going to source an American bike next time

heres pics of the break at the welds.


----------



## Joeof1

Just get a refitted bike, usually the refitters advertise on craigslist. That how I found my Trek 800's and the Giant Boulder 500. Solid rigid frames for cheap.


----------



## curiosity

I love biking, especially seeing how fast I can get from point a to point b using w/e short cuts possible and offroading sometimes, or even just get my adrenaline pumping and try as hard as I can not to stop biking no matter the situation at hand just using my focus from the adrenaline to manouevre my way around traffic and obstacles, I have a feeling it is going to get me put in the hospital one day though xD


----------



## beagleboy

^post your bike!


----------



## curiosity

This but in brown and not perfect condition but still pretty decent


----------



## DubiousDoctor

Damn that looks like a nice smooth ride over any terrain.  I really only use mountain bike set-ups for winter riding, and dare not use anything in more than mere passable condition as they salt the roads twice a day where I live, but I would love to take that up to my cousin's cottage.  I do envy the disk brakes in wet conditions and gear range when climbing.



> just using my focus from the adrenaline to manouevre my way around traffic and obstacles, I have a feeling it is going to get me put in the hospital one day though xD



Haha it's like an awesome video game with much more intense consequences to losing that even the cruelest rogue.

Do you have a road bike for paved travel as well?  Weaving through rush hour traffic on a sturdy mountain bike is fun, but matching the speed of cars on downhills and flats is a whole other adrenaline rush.


----------



## Foreigner

That's one nice looking bike


----------



## DubiousDoctor

^I'm sorry but I didn't understand any of that.


----------



## curiosity

DubiousDoctor said:


> Damn that looks like a nice smooth ride over any terrain.  I really only use mountain bike set-ups for winter riding, and dare not use anything in more than mere passable condition as they salt the roads twice a day where I live, but I would love to take that up to my cousin's cottage.  I do envy the disk brakes in wet conditions and gear range when climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's like an awesome video game with much more intense consequences to losing that even the cruelest rogue.
> 
> Do you have a road bike for paved travel as well?  Weaving through rush hour traffic on a sturdy mountain bike is fun, but matching the speed of cars on downhills and flats is a whole other adrenaline rush.



In quebec the roads are terrible, I wouldn't want to risk all the flats with a more fragile bike such as a road bike per say and other possible damages, not to mention the uncomfortable ride, the disk brakes have saved my ass in a number of situations xD, and for matching the speed of cars, I make up the speed difference with the short cuts I use , the fact that it's a mountain bike ( kind of, or if you want to be a pretentious douche like the guys at the bike shop an "urban stunt bike") much more suits my riding style with the constant transitions between on and off road, the jumps, small drop offs and whatever else my short cuts consist of. I'm not to big a fan of plain street riding, if i'm riding for a long period on road there atleast has to be nice scenery.



Foreigner said:


> That's one nice looking bike



Thank you 



DubiousDoctor said:


> ^I'm sorry but I didn't understand any of that.



This.


----------



## beagleboy

does marzocchi make a dirt jumper 4?
does dj4 have adjustable compression and rebound? 
what year is that? Ive never heard of a dj4


----------



## Joeof1

curiosity said:


> In quebec the roads are terrible, I wouldn't want to risk all the flats with a more fragile bike such as a road bike per say and other possible damages, not to mention the uncomfortable ride, the disk brakes have saved my ass in a number of situations xD, and for matching the speed of cars, I make up the speed difference with the short cuts I use , the fact that it's a mountain bike ( kind of, or if you want to be a pretentious douche like the guys at the bike shop an "urban stunt bike") much more suits my riding style with the constant transitions between on and off road, the jumps, small drop offs and whatever else my short cuts consist of. I'm not to big a fan of plain street riding, if i'm riding for a long period on road there atleast has to be nice scenery.



You sound like most old Flat-Land riders I know. Can't be bothered to use the bike lane and can't be bothered to go the routes everyone else wants me to ride. 


Honestly, even though we have bike lanes here, I do not trust the drivers enough to ride in them. A lot of my riding is over gravel up stairs down stairs and whatnot as a result.


----------



## beagleboy

Heres my current bike. Fenders are awesome as its the rainy season in the Gulf of Mexico. Its a Japenese 1992 Univega Alpina Pro. Chromoly frame and fork, came stock with Shimano XTR.
It so much more lighter, stiffer and easier to acclerate than my full suspension rig. 
The front fender, I installed a star-nut up the bottom of the fork and bolted it instead of the plastic wedge the manufacturer gave me.





I use a Niterider Mako 2 headlight. Its 2 watts, and has high, low and a strobe light setting that flashes in a iregular pattern designed to catch drivers attention. It also has a law enforcement setting, it will "power off" leaving the unit with juice to "power back on" when they stop you on your way back home. The rear light is a Blackburn Flea usb rechargable. With its led technology and reflectors, its really fucking bright. It also has a meter with the colors red, orange and green indicating how much juice the light has left. My helmet I got on sale for $14, Bell. I drilled out the rivets and installed stainless acorn nuts and sealed it with Dupont reflective clear. I use DOT retroreflective tape on my bike and helmet. Its whats on stop signs. From tapebrothers.com. 106in for $16 ( vs. 3 pieces of white and red at walmart for the same price ).....they have all sorts of specialty tape ranging from the tape you put on blades of helicopters down to High Grade glow in the dark tape that charges up very fast and is crazy visible, but its expensive as fuck.


----------



## curiosity

Joeof1 said:


> You sound like most old Flat-Land riders I know. Can't be bothered to use the bike lane and can't be bothered to go the routes everyone else wants me to ride.
> 
> 
> Honestly, even though we have bike lanes here, I do not trust the drivers enough to ride in them. A lot of my riding is over gravel up stairs down stairs and whatnot as a result.



samme pretty much, I wish there was more offroad areas nearby though, there is one good place I could bike to but it's an hour of biking just to get there xP


----------



## Joeof1

You know I don't wear any of that protective stuff. I have been riding for about 25 years now, and haven't taken a spill in at least about 14. 



curiosity said:


> samme pretty much, I wish there was more offroad areas nearby though, there is one good place I could bike to but it's an hour of biking just to get there xP



An hour of biking isn't that bad. I ride in the desert once a week here, it's only 4 miles away though. Desert riding is one hell of a workout.


----------



## curiosity

I know but it's an hour of highway riding to get there, which is boring as all hell xP, I go there on occaison though


----------



## beagleboy

I have to ride this bike now, so I installed the Marzochi DJ2 fork with 203mm disk and Avid Juicy 5 caliper on the front end. I just installed a new rotor and I run 1 organic and 1 sintered metallic pad, to offset the cost more than anything. The sintered pad wears less and perfoms only when it gets heated up where the organic is softer, more noisy etc.
I changed up the stack too with a shorter stem....everything works, so Im happy. Ive gotta get a long cage derailer, because Im running med cage and the chain keeps falling off. 
The front chainrings, theyre the same Cannondal CODA components that are on the blue bike on the tv show Seinfeld. From around 1992 or so.




Is anybody familur with these? I got em' all for free, and I live a few blocks away from a 35 mile long paved biking trail, so I am always riding my bike. And from my experience, these work really good if you ride a thin, sexy saddle like alot of the road bikers like to do.

My headset on my bike came loose. How would it come loose? I have a chrome/silver threadless set of cups that I want to swap out anyways.

I got the Jerry Seinfeld Cannondale crankarm in the mail that I was missing.
I am having issues with that grey Invega. The bottom bracket was damaged, so.........I gotta get a new frame.


----------



## kaywholed

i ride a rocky mountain whistler.

nice on pave trails and shitty roads.

ok for hardcore mountain bike trails.


----------



## Furanku_

Well shiettttt, if anyone lives near me, we should get together and hit up some bike trails, there are some hardcore bike trails at some recreational parks where I live that are downright dangerous and tiring. These trails are over 12 miles in circuit. I got 3 miles into the one where I live with a buddy and we were like "we need to turn around before this gets any worse". haha.


----------



## PortalFloyd

What's a good bike for beginners? Mountain bike or road bike, under $500?


----------



## ebola?

On that budget, I'd get a used road bike.  A new entry-level road bike will run you around $600, and a new mountain bike much cheaper than that will have components that will break quickly and/or shocks that don't really work.  And a mountain bike will be slow and clunky on the roads.  Somehow, hybrids and cross-trainers have the disadvantages of both, and aren't really worth your time.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

^ in addition to what ebola said, see if you can find a new bike in that price range, but just "out of style" models. Ones from a couple years ago can save you a couple hundred dollars!

My bike was two years old, but still new and was $400. It's a very good, solid Trek.


----------



## kaywholed

PortalFloyd said:


> What's a good bike for beginners? Mountain bike or road bike, under $500?



are you going to be riding in town on pavement or trails?

the style of bike you get isn't dictated by budget, but by how you will use it.  there are cheap road and mountain bikes.  there are also hybrids that are a bit of both.


----------



## PortalFloyd

Thanks for the suggestions ebola, modern buddha, and kaywholed 



kaywholed said:


> are you going to be riding in town on pavement or trails?



Probably the bike trails near where I live. What are some good brands? I looked online and Diamondback and Schwinn have some under $400.


----------



## ebola?

So the trails are unpaved?  Are they single track?  Are they interrupted by tree roots and/or rocks?  What is the elevation change like?

If you're mostly riding on dirt and gravel but on mostly smooth and flat-ish ground, god, I guess I can recommend getting a hybrid (but they still kind of suck).



> What are some good brands?



You will actually see varying quality within most brands, though a good brand will lead you to yield a good frame more reliably.  Diamondback is actually mutually owned with Raleigh and has some good bikes in your price-range.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

I haven't had any problems with my hybrid. Chances are, you probably won't be going nuts on the bike, right? Not gonna be doing dare-devil jumps and maneuvers? If some trails, I'd say go hybrid. If no trails, go road bike.


----------



## PortalFloyd

ebola? said:


> So the trails are unpaved?  Are they single track?  Are they interrupted by tree roots and/or rocks?  What is the elevation change like?
> 
> If you're mostly riding on dirt and gravel but on mostly smooth and flat-ish ground, god, I guess I can recommend getting a hybrid (but they still kind of suck)



"Paved, multi-use. Shared roadway may be used to bridge the gap between trail segments".  This track is paved, probably a smooth ride with not much elevation issues, I'm not sure though, it's a 7 mile trail that connects to plenty of other trails. What's a single track? I don't think I'd be brave enough for the road though. I'd rather just enjoy the nature of the trails.


----------



## ebola?

If you're not going off pavement, I'd get a road bike.
Single-track trails are unpaved terrain that can only fit a single rider (that is, they are too narrow to go double-abreast on them).  They tend to be more technically challenging than wider trails.

ebola


----------



## PortalFloyd

How frequently does everyone ride?


----------



## modern buddha

Whenever I can. It depends on how long I'm gone on a trip. Usually amounts to two or three times a week.


----------



## kaywholed

daily.  its my transpo.

to/from work
to grocery
to ride a trail for exercise/to yoga

about an hour a day on the bike.


----------



## ebola?

I dunno...like 16 hours / week?

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

> How frequently does everyone ride?


For commuting and errands, I ride 7 days a week. Avg 12-35 miles a week for the last 1.5 years in a tropical climate




PortalFloyd said:


> What's a good bike for beginners? Mountain bike or road bike, under $500?



I know pricepoint.com has very good customer service. They do or don't have a showroom in Cali, but they DO have a in-house brand produced in China that has very good reviews. A product that goes by the name of Sette. Sette would be good for you as prob. best bet is you buying a used  bike w/ suspension/no suspension or hardtail that could be upgraded. Customer service will sell you parts that are compatible with your Frame. They are always up to date on bicycle issues if you spend.

most important thing is you being comfortable on the bike ie. riding position. You've gotta have the bike professionally fitted to your body by a local bike store or sign up at bikeforums.net and utfse to find out how to set-up the bike you already have for "correct bike fitment", or " how to adjust a bike for your riding style" etc. Keep it real simple when adjusting your bike for "comfort" or "personal riding style because I see a lot of people in awkward uncomfortable relationships between themselves, their bike and terrain for fashion reasons. 
_Key words are:_ *stack*: how high your bikes neck is ( the thing the handlebars are attached to )
-and-
*reach* how long, usually in mm your bikes neck is which determines how your torso is inlign with the pavement, and how far up or down you have to crane your head to see where your headed.
These are really key. So much other stuff is related to these 2 words. 


also, If you want to view some open source $30 do it yourself bike cart plans, visit:
http://bikecart.pedalpeople.coop/
Here is a pic of just one example that the bike site has plans for....





Determining Your Road Bike Frame Size Generic Chart
http://bicycling.about.com/od/howtoride/a/bike_sizing.htm


----------



## modern buddha

^ Dude, that's a great idea! I know I always wanted one of those attachable bike seat luggage things, but they're so small! This is an awesome idea.


----------



## PortalFloyd

beagleboy said:


> most important thing is you being comfortable on the bike ie. riding position. You've gotta have the bike professionally fitted to your body by a local bike store or sign up at bikeforums.net and utfse to find out how to set-up the bike you already have for "correct bike fitment", or " how to adjust a bike for your riding style" etc. Keep it real simple when adjusting your bike for "comfort" or "personal riding style because I see a lot of people in awkward uncomfortable relationships between themselves, their bike and terrain for fashion reasons.
> _Key words are:_ *stack*: how high your bikes neck is ( the thing the handlebars are attached to )
> -and-
> *reach* how long, usually in mm your bikes neck is which determines how your torso is inlign with the pavement, and how far up or down you have to crane your head to see where your headed.
> These are really key. So much other stuff is related to these 2 words.



Ok I'm lost... I'll have to do some research about all this. You guys are experts!


----------



## PortalFloyd

beagleboy said:


> are you a degenerate?



lol clearly there's a lot of specifics involved in purchasing a bike. I know nothing of riding, but would love to ride on bike trails at some point.


----------



## Foreigner

beagleboy said:


> are you a degenerate?



Can we be a little nicer to biking newbies? Thanks.


----------



## beagleboy

Foreigner said:


> Can we be a little nicer to biking newbies? Thanks.



I didn't mean to use lounge attitude with you portalfloyd, sry.
when you get a bike, maybe understand what you have and then post away in this here thread


----------



## Foreigner

^ No prob


----------



## modern buddha

Or you can buy a mid-level bike for now with no fancy stuff and just kinda learn stuff as you go.

I don't see a point in overloading your brain with all of this information right yet. Just pick something you like and learn about the bike as you ride!


----------



## Joeof1

Any other 29er SS rigid riders in here?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

PortalFloyd said:


> How frequently does everyone ride?



MTB: 1-2 times on the weekend

Road: never


----------



## Joeof1

I ride daily. Roads, trails, flatland, technical, doesn't matter. My main form of transportation is a bike. I ride everywhere, and have been like that for about 7 months now.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

love my bike. its an alloy/al trek i bought yeeeeears ago, gosh like 16 maybe more years ago, its even still has a straight fork, no suspension. even with the straight for its a great mountain all terain bike. plus the color on it is still great despite all the hell ive put it through. really cool dark blue to silver fade. bar ends all shimano comp i think. didnt do anything to it really except diff seat grips and the bar ends. luckily the area i live in has great trails close by. some of the stuff id rather have some suspension as it can get pretty insane.


----------



## DubiousDoctor

Hey everybody.  Cyclist living near Rochester NY here.  I just got back from my 2nd weekend (well extended weekend that is haha) tour this summer (solo this time) and it was amazing and I want to share.  Less bugs, less heat, no bright Sun streaming through the tent at 10pm while I'm dead tired trying to sleep, and the Perseid meteor shower was out in full blast.  I really wish I had held off going along the lake to Niagara Falls in July (horrendously uncomfortable) so I could have done it in more favorable conditions, but inland forests of Allegany Park was nice as well.  Anybody else got any tours in the works or good stories from them this summer?

I ran into a couple on this trip who were out for the day and got to play the knight in shining armor.  The girl was on an old 10 speed with cotter pin cranks and one had come really lose.  Managed to use a hex key and rock to jam it in and tighten it enough to be rideable though it was probably about 20 degrees misaligned with the other one.  Methinks the boyfriend had dragged her out as she did not seem happy with him nor the situation hehe.

I've got plans to go along the South shore of Erie in early September as well.  Get as far as possible and then completely disassemble and box the bike to Megabus back.

Damn I am in a good mood.  Hope everyone else is enjoying cycling weather as well!


----------



## beagleboy

^Hey, I have been to Rochester when I was like 10 w/ to Sea Breeze. Is sea breeze something your familur with? The Jackrabbit roller coaster. What a snotty bitch her...lol. Im originally upstate central ny.

Your weather sounds different than what I remember. I have been in Central Florida for a few years now, and we have a much different climate, the next couple of months are going to be pure hell. The rest of the year, its very nice. I'm thinking about building a bike cart and maybe "touring", but I should probably find someone to go with. I would probably travel south along the Coast so I get the breezes and sights of the gulf of mexico.





what kind of bike do you ride? 
what do you run for lights?
tires etc?

you should check out this site for bike carts. 
http://bikecart.pedalpeople.coop/index.html


----------



## ilikestims

I'm getting back into riding again. I was never serious, but I like to ride daily to run any daily errands. Or, if I have nothing to do, just to ride. A minimum of 10 miles helps me feel good. Just making the habit, though, is the most important (for now).


----------



## beagleboy

ilikestims said:


> I'm getting back into riding again. I was never serious, but I like to ride daily to run any daily errands. Or, if I have nothing to do, just to ride. A minimum of 10 miles helps me feel good. Just making the habit, though, is the most important (for now).



do you go to http://www.pinkbike.com/


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Joeof1 said:


> I ride daily. Roads, trails, flatland, technical, doesn't matter. My main form of transportation is a bike. I ride everywhere, and have been like that for about 7 months now.



My plan is to start road biking once I get a job that allows for me to do so (assuming the commute is not crazy long).  Then I will work up to long weekend rides with friends.  Most of them ride 30+ miles at good speeds on a whim.


----------



## beagleboy

Hey, I've just decided to toss this out there and see if it goes anywhere. Kinda like when you "ghostrYdE" some other cunts bike because he was stupid enough to let you.....

Anyways, since BL allows video, I've decided to show a video I made and was able to find a solution for my bikes problem. 
My location is very flat and I never have to mess too much with my suspension. If you have a "Wal-Mart Special" w/ suspension, I CAN show you how to adjust it so its half-way rid-able. I know good bike riding weather is approaching in many areas, and a tune up should cost maybe $30-$60 at  your local bike store w/ out parts and labor for pieces that need to be replaced or if you have choosen to modify your bike. I know all about making a bike into something presentable and bluelight.org biking-nerds-unite thread is a good learning platform. 

record a short on youtube of what needs to be fixed but you cant diagnose so you can ride your bike soon.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^dude video is showing as private...
BEAGLE- how the fuck you been?  last we talked, you sent me an email, and....well it was clearly spam so i just deleted it lol.  Are you still where I saw you last?  I've got a pretty beasty, 26", front-suspension bike right now (total trail bike, it's got a 25T sprocket and is just really a beast, a tad heavy but strong / advanced) but it really needs some work to make it something I could push hard w/o fearing for my life; if you're still there at that place, do you still have that whole setup w/ bike-stand/tools/etc?  You know damn-well it's getting gorgeous here for this shit


----------



## Papaverium

I found a bike buried in the snow a few days ago!! It's ridable, just missing a break, and one gear-shift is messed up.
I'm about to go fill the tires and give it a test spin!

I have two bikes now *yay* ^^ 
My original one needs a tire change on the back, so this one I found should suffice for now 

P.S. Yes..... there is still lots of snow where I live .___.


----------



## ebola?

I'm only getting in like 10 hours a week.  Trying to kick it up a notch with this great weather.

ebola


----------



## Papaverium

Aw, so sad .__.

I tried to ride off with that bike i found, and it crappped out on me, I do have to fix it up after all 
Oh well, I'll just fix both of them at once then...


----------



## Jabberwocky

my fixed gear's tires were slashed by some d'bag who was too coward to confront me face2face.  have been bike-less for like 2days now 
/beagleboy, get at me- help me build up this off-road dirt bike!!


----------



## beagleboy

bmxxx said:


> my fixed gear's tires were slashed by some d'bag who was too coward to confront me face2face.  have been bike-less for like 2days now
> /beagleboy, get at me- help me build up this off-road dirt bike!!



BMXX, whats up you dirty devil!
yea, I'm not mad at anyone esp. other bike enthusiasts. 
Ive got the time, space for you to do what you need to do for your "dirt buike"

Hey, the Iron Girl Clearwater half marathon happened yesterday! There were all these cagey looking girls with their families in Recreation vehicles and shit. Think a cross between Neophyte and Perpetual indulgence as far as body type. I didn't attend the event though. 
I'll text you my phone number.


----------



## beagleboy

My vid is unlisted now for watching.


----------



## Jabberwocky

got/replied to your message, check ur box bro


----------



## beagleboy

I went to a local bike store yesterday, and had a horrible experience. They didn't have the part in stock, so I had to buy it online.
Here is probably the definitive list for the DIY biker and enthusiast:

Is a list of places to ride in your area.
http://www.singletracks.com/

Has all the MSRP and original specifications of most bikes from 1993 to present. 
http://www.bikepedia.com/

has consumer based reviews of bike products you are interested in purchasing so you can virtually "try before you buy"
http://www.mtbr.com/

Used/new bikes in your area that a Local Bike shop might not carry.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites

has a very well put together mechanic Forum/database where you can find solutions for fixing your Mountain Bike and BMX ride. Theres a lot of pro riders there also.
http://www.pinkbike.com/

Is a forum composed of mostly road bikers, multipurpose bikers ie. women, senior citizens, and vintage bike riders.
http://www.bikeforums.net/forum.php

Bicycles Stack Exchange is a question and answer site for people who build and repair bicycles, people who train cycling, or commute on bicycles. They have polls on what the best solution for fixing a bike is.
http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/

these are online retailers:
***MODS, if you feel that I am steering people to these sights below for "other" purposes, (I am not. I've read the BLUserAgreement) pm me and I'll edit my post.
http://www.pricepoint.com/
http://www.treefortbikes.com/shop
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en
http://www.blueskycycling.com/category_part.php
http://rbinc-sports.com/
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/TopCategories_10053_10052_-1
http://www.jensonusa.com/!O9cojv-5LYHiPa5xeX3UeQ!/


these sites are manufacturers of hard to find "technical" parts like axles, nuts and specialty tools to maintain them. They also carry parts for very old bikes too.
http://www.universalcycles.com/
http://wheelsmfg.com/


----------



## Jabberwocky

^I can tell who's just taken their adhd meds lol 



beagleboy said:


> these are online retailers:
> ***MODS, if you feel that I am steering people to these sights below for "other" purposes, (I am not. I've read the BLUserAgreement) pm me and I'll edit my post.
> http://www.pricepoint.com/
> http://www.treefortbikes.com/shop
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en
> http://www.blueskycycling.com/category_part.php
> http://rbinc-sports.com/
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/TopCategories_10053_10052_-1
> http://www.jensonusa.com/!O9cojv-5LYHiPa5xeX3UeQ!/
> 
> 
> these sites are manufacturers of hard to find "technical" parts like axles, nuts and specialty tools to maintain them. They also carry parts for very old bikes too.
> http://www.universalcycles.com/
> http://wheelsmfg.com/



'MODS', I know b.boy personally and can vouch he's just trying to be thorough, I know he's not doing this commercially.


----------



## beagleboy

Anyone see the bike movie Premium Rush? It has a good linear plot and of course the city bikes were really the draw for me.

heres what Im talking about


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Just noticed this thread, thought I should post my new baby!%)






Saddle has been pushed back up to the correct height now, spacers will be coming out from under the handlebars soon.


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagle- how have i never heard of that?  I'm only 4min into it and already itching to go ride lol, thnx for the tip 
owen- does it fuck w/ you having the front brake lever on the right?  I've always thought that would kill me at the worst/instinctual time I'd throw it expecting a back brake (well, if I rode brakes, that is 8) )  And yeah on something that pretty (read: new) you'll be adjusting bars/seat a bit i'd imagine, I can ride a bike for months and still be adjusting the finer dimensions.  Go get that thing dirty!!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

No, that is normal for the UK.  All bikes have the front brake on the right side here.

I've riden bikes set up the other way round and yes it absolutely does fuck with you.  If you're a bike nerd as per this thread then pretty much all your braking is just going to be instinctive so having them reversed is just a total headfuck.

I had to have the seat lowered a bit and the spacers in because the geometry of the frame is so extreme, it's my first road bike, and this is my mtb:






They're about as opposite ends of the scale as you can get so I had to make the transition a little smoother!  It came fixed and brakeless too but there's no way I was riding it like that, had it converted to freewheel and a brake put on the fucker!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Nice compilation beagleboy. 

Your rides look pretty nice owen, but the geo on your MTB looks weird.  Too much travel up front with a weird seat angle.  Hope you all been able to do a bit of riding =).  I've been more restricted to commuting/riding on easy forest paths with the dog.  The hills aren't too far, but I've been lacking proper fitness/enough time.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

That's not actually mine, it's just the same bike.  Mine gets ridden with saddle down as low as possible.  It's purely for hacking about on doing silly stuff (drop offs, short rutty downhills, street freeride, jumps etc) rather than actually getting places really, but if you want to you can put the saddle up and actually get from A to B unlike with a pure dirt jumper/trials bike/full freeride bike.  It's due an upgrade though that's for sure.


----------



## sexNcandy

Your roadie looks great owen, good stuff. 

Are you sure thats not a female mtb? The frame looks weird.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay, so after having watched Premium Rush the other night (thnx again beagle ), I just had to get my bike off the wall and on teh road.  Spent at least 5-6hrs on it between yesterday and today, I overhauled teh bottom bracket/headset (jesus my bb was disgusting!  cannot imagine how it got so bad since last overhaul..), and stripped everything off to spray the frame (I couldn't handle/figure out how to keep a rawed frame rust-free, so went back to paint)  Go figure that a gorgeous FL morn/afternoon today, when I was stripping/cleaning for teh paint, turned into a 1hr heavy rain (it's sunny again now  ), and I had to go crazy rigging up an umbrella over the line the frame was hung from.. pita.  
//also, after having seen that flick and realizing why ppl ride w/ chains around their wastes (I always figured it was a stupid style thing lol), and being in need of a new lock, I got myself a badass thick chain and padlock, as i'd lost (while drunk) my u-lock!  Will def post a pic of this once it dries and I reassemble the fucker


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

sexNcandy said:


> Your roadie looks great owen, good stuff.
> 
> Are you sure thats not a female mtb? The frame looks weird.



Lol yeah I'm sure it's not a female mtb, It's not a normal mountain bike.  It's made for dirt jumping/light freeride, it's a standard frame geometry for anything like that.  Have a look at the NS Bikes wesite and you'll see what I mean.  The relaxed geometry gives you more stability, maneauverability and makes it easier to point down steep slopes because of the extra standover height and lower centre of gravity when riding it.

Thought this was a bike nerds thread!


----------



## sexNcandy

Yea i know you are a guy I just thought maybe you got it off someone and didn't know. I've just seen a lot of ladies mtb with that kind of frame like this

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lapierre/raid-700l-2013-womens-mountain-bike-ec043350


I liked their website, they have some top bikes. I'd like to try riding a mtb like that


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay, I didn't make my sunset ride (2d working it, was really hoping to catch sunset but finished 10min late  ), but just did 15min testing him out and he's riding like a champ!!  I did a different approach reassembling him than usual (note: only took 12min to reassemble from a raw frame, i mean raw like bearing cups punched out and everything), I put the bb and headset in wayyy on the tight side, figuring they'd just 'break in' shortly, and sure enough they did after like ~15m riding.  

Anyways, sorry about my terrible webcam, my laptop was more convenient than a cell (no digicam here..), but still has the 'essence'.  Fresh gloss white frame and gloss.orange chain are new, contrasted to matte.black seat tube / fork / bearing races / cranks / headset; 3rd/contrast color on seat clamp, bolts, seat's rails, etc, is a satin gold.  And, b4 anyone gets on my ass, yes i'm aware the chain's not as tight as it should be, all i can say is it will be (obviously) tomorrow, I just really wanted my sunset ride and was rushing, and still didn't make it 






[w/o making this post a soap-box, I do want to give a big THANK YOU to imgur.com.  I realized bl didn't let me attach images, and fuct if i could remember where my keys for flickr/photobucket accounts were, so I went to setup new ones... BIG pita.  After getting frustrated w/ flickr, I was going to go to photobucket and remembered imgur (i'm a frequent visitor to reddit), so setup there and it was twice as fast as photobkt/flckr.  Hadn't setup w/ them b4 so just want to give them a shout-out for how simple and straightforward their setup is, plus i'm kinda psyched i have an acct on the site i see 90%+ of my images from  ]

note: my chain is locking my rim, not my frame.  That's only because my frame's paint is still pretty soft; I mention this because i've had too many bikes stolen (including locked ones), and known too many bike-thieves & their methods, so just wanna make clear that the lock is hardly a theft deterrent in and of itself in that pic, the 'theft deterrent' is my property and the lights and my window being right beside my bike, and open wide.  I was actually gonna link an awesome thread from our local (now defunct) board, 'FL fixed', something to the effect of 'i steal bikes', an awesome thread by a hardcore bike thief, beautifully detailling the ways ppl think they're secure when they aren't.  Having been in the city, and friends w/ a 'bike thief' ring that'd sell me road bikes, bmx's, etc, at pennies on the dollar, i'm more than anal about how i secure my own rides!


----------



## sexNcandy

It's cool that you are putting in all thiswork into it man. Itll be worth it no doubt

Can hardly see the chain thought.


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh it _was_ worth it, at this point i just gotta spend 5min tomorrow to tweak it a touch.  This is just another bike, bmx and fixie riding/tuning has been my best friend for yrs 
(I always love to show off, and you're too new to've seen stuff from many pages ago in this thread, so here's some past stuff:  
my bike when it was matteblack frame:




my brother's bike, same brand as mine but 2cm taller (yeah he's a hipster, i made this to his specs cuz he was in jail so wanted a good welcome home for him):





sadly I don't have any pics of my past bmx's that aren't on my facebook, and don't want a simple reverse.image.search to link to my full name, so will leave them out.  Haven't ridden bmx in about a year, sadly... last was a Fit bike, but cracked the top tube/headset joint and haven't gotten another since.  Being in the burbs and not the city tends to make bigger wheels an asset yknow?

[edit: 1st pic is hardly the bike that i just finished today, i call it the 'same' cuz it's same frame, but clearly has different seat/bars/etc now than then... actually feel like a sissy riding a 36t sprocket now but i haven't ridden for a bit so told myself i'll 'warm up' w/ that before proper sprocket goes back on]


----------



## Jabberwocky

Okay, so let's all remember fixed-gear-rule-#1: Do not, under any circumstances, ride w/ loose laces/pants!!!  I just went for another ride, and felt my foot get squeezed, and [quick goat thinking]just went harder to bust the lace instead of trying a painful stop.  If that were pants and not a shoelace I woulda wiped hard..


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

sexNcandy said:


> Yea i know you are a guy I just thought maybe you got it off someone and didn't know. I've just seen a lot of ladies mtb with that kind of frame like this
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lapierre/raid-700l-2013-womens-mountain-bike-ec043350
> 
> Yeah you're right lots of brands have started selling lots of womens bikes that look similar.
> 
> 
> I liked their website, they have some top bikes. I'd like to try riding a mtb like that



Basically it's kind of like riding a bike that's somewhere between an mtb and a bmx.  Most NS Bikes are 24" wheel rather than 26" wheel, and I'm also starting to see lots of 24" wheel bmxes about too.   They're pretty specialised for dirt jumping or street freestyle type riding though.

Tbh I'm looking to get rid of my mtb and get something like this:






...and something like this:







Unfortunately I don't have a spare £5k knocking about.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

sexNcandy said:


> Yea i know you are a guy I just thought maybe you got it off someone and didn't know. I've just seen a lot of ladies mtb with that kind of frame like this
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lapierre/raid-700l-2013-womens-mountain-bike-ec043350
> 
> 
> I liked their website, they have some top bikes. I'd like to try riding a mtb like that



The sloping top tube is meant to give room for the boys during more aggressive riding.  The one you linked is a ladies bike, but it isn't the sloping top tube that makes it so.  The short top tube length on it is just as important as a sloped top tube.  

Owen..I meant that the fork seems like it has too much travel for that frame, but I may be wrong.  What length of fork is that head tube rated for? 

I have always liked the trance a lot.

Mine is similar to this, but green with chain tensioner and a sektor instead of a pike.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shimmer.Fade said:


> .  The one you linked is a ladies bike, but it isn't the sloping top tube that makes it so.  The short top tube length on it is just as important as a sloped top tube.



What do you mean wrt top tube length v top tube slope?  Is that only a dirt bikes thing?(have never done proper dirt trails or those types of bikes)  On my street bikes I've never ever noticed any real difference from top tube distance (or even 'base' distance ie wheel-to-wheel distance, i mean kinda on wheel to wheel but only minimal and that's w/ pretty large variations i've ridden), and i've ridden a slanted top-tube frame before (on a street/race bike... don't ask lol) and noticed nothing, save being feeling goofier while knowing it was safer in a fall/fuck up.  But, on bmx, literally 1" top tube lenght differences are incredibly noticeable when doing tricks.  In fact, being a smaller adn lighter guy, i think i have more sensitivity to frame size than bigger ppl, relativity i guess but maybe in my head.  I do know that once i swapped bmx frames a few times and pegged it in for my size, it seemed to be a huge difference and, riding my older bmx, I was appalled at how badly it 'handled' when doing basic tricks.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Yea dude fit is key.  Nothing about length vs slope, only that for aggressive riding slope is good!  That Giant Trance up there also has a slope, and so does my Sovereign.  It would be very ballsy to ride hard with a normally high top tube (TT).  The length simply affects how far you need to reach to get to the bars.  Gals are normally shorter than dudes, so it makes sense to have a shorter TT.  

On the subject of wheelbase the shorter the more agile and unstable the bike will be.  A longer wheelbase has the advantages of being more stable (trekking for instance), but less agile.  If you look on that frame I posted there is actually a sliding mechanism in the back which allows me to change my wheel base ~3cm.

A bit more weight will let you throw the bike around better, but it also makes it harder to pedal yourself somewhere.

I know nothing about BMX unfortunately.  Me and concrete don't have the best relationship, so I try to stay in the woods as much as possible except when commuting (riding normally).

Edit: Got my photobucket working again lol.  Not the best pic, but here she is.


----------



## beagleboy

repost but still cool. CODA proprietary componets from a "celebrity" bike that were given to me. 




the bike today and modified by original owner.


----------



## beagleboy

[QUOTE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Are those iscg05 tabs? Or do you have outboard bearings and an adapter to fit the chainguide?

I need to run a single sprocket up front instead of my rockguard double. I need a chainguide as my bike has iscgo5 tabs.
What I mean is I want my chainline to be stock as per manufactuer specs.


----------



## beagleboy

> I mention this because i've had too many bikes stolen (including locked ones)



I met someone at walmart who needed someone to lock up his new bike so he could go inside the store and buy himself a lock. After speaking with him ( he had development disabilities ) I locked all three of our bikes to the rack and when we came back out 30 minutes later, they were still there. Sussposedely there are some bike trails in a State Park near the post office on Missouri Ave.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

The frame has iscg05 tabs, but I couldn't get that version to fit.  I had to bend the one on there now in order for the chain line to line up properly, and it is sandwiched between the frame and an external BB.  The drawback is that if I were to hit it too hard I could potentially loosen up my BB.  Hasn't happened yet as I don't really do much riding that would use the bash much.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Owen..I meant that the fork seems like it has too much travel for that frame, but I may be wrong.  What length of fork is that head tube rated for?



It is a lot of travel for the hard tail granted, given that the bike is bought as a whole like that I doubt they would have attatched a fork with too much travel for the head tube though.  It rides with about 30mm of sag though so it doesn't look like that when you're actually ridinng it.

Like I say looking to get rid of it though!


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagle- that's funny as fuck re locking the  bike to go in and get a lock- same exact thing for me the other day when i got my bike on the road but needed to hit home deeps for chain/padlock.  I waited a min or two near entrance looking for someone pulling up in a truck (half their parking lot) that looked approachable, then just gave up and did the real fast, walk in / deposit bike inside doorway, sped-walked to hardware dept looking like i was on speed, and reinforced that image by constantly staring at the entrance while paying... embarrassing but bike was safe 
And I know that room in the pic haha, are you riding the trail much now?  I'm probably 1-2 more days/rides from being ready for real distance stuff, we should ride again, tearing up c.wtr beach was fun as fuck (hmm, NDTITL and going to hulk hogan's store/restaurant thing was awkward tho)

shimmer- that pic doesn't suck in the least, there's actually something pretty cool about it (the photo.. obvi the bike is proper!)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

bmxxx said:


> beagle- that's funny as fuck re locking the  bike to go in and get a lock- same exact thing for me the other day when i got my bike on the road but needed to hit home deeps for chain/padlock.  I waited a min or two near entrance looking for someone pulling up in a truck (half their parking lot) that looked approachable, then just gave up and did the real fast, walk in / deposit bike inside doorway, sped-walked to hardware dept looking like i was on speed, and reinforced that image by constantly staring at the entrance while paying... embarrassing but bike was safe
> And I know that room in the pic haha, are you riding the trail much now?  I'm probably 1-2 more days/rides from being ready for real distance stuff, we should ride again, tearing up c.wtr beach was fun as fuck (hmm, NDTITL and going to hulk hogan's store/restaurant thing was awkward tho)
> 
> shimmer- that pic doesn't suck in the least, there's actually something pretty cool about it (the photo.. obvi the bike is proper!)



Thanks, I put a lot of work into the bike because a good bike becomes a true companion.  I went shopping for a few things real quick on my mountain bike the other day with none of my stuff with me.  Some sketchy looking people in the parking lot, so I just put it over my shoulder and walked in the door.  People gave me a few strange looks, but it felt way better than the paranoia I would have leaving it outside.

owen...NS knows what they are doing more than I can see through a pic, I'm sure they have beefed it up enough to take some hits.  My main concern was that the head tube wasn't beefed up enough to take such a fork.  I find for hardtail riding fit and frame material make pretty big differences.  I would love a good titanium frame one of these days, but for now I will suffice with a tange prestige steel .


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

The total bike weighs 16.7kg for a hardtail.....it's fucking unbreakable regarding the frame.  It's also way too heavy, hence one of the reasons I want to get rid of it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lighter/stronger, such a beauty & a money pit, eh?  I actually haven't ridden bmx in a sadly-long while now, but just this afternoon I acquired one: a POS, close to walmart-grade Mongoose w/ flats, a seized chain and seized rear flywheel, blah blah.. Luckily I've got a 13T sprocket (that'll fit the 1pc cranks on this!  Rare sprocket, relatively speaking) and extra chain, so after some days' sanding, spraying, stripping/cleaning&overhauling/lubing/tuning, i'll be back on a bmx for 1st time in a while, am f'ing psyched!  Thing even had 2 pegs, and although they're the burled type that typically can't grind, i'm pretty sure i can use the circular sander (a stationary, high-power unit) to get the burls negated and just hit that bitch w/ gloss paint or something, then grind the fuck outta it the 1st times i ride and keep tossing wax on its bottom to get it sliding properly.  Am happy as a pig in shit right now, even though the top tube's too long (lol, when i was sitting on it the 1st thing i thought of, upon realizing how short the top tube was, was my asking you to elaborate on the toptube length thing  ) and it's obviously on the heavy side.  Will still be tons of fun for basic grinds, manuals, 180's etc, and since i haven't ridden in a while that's all i need to keep me smiling for a couple months   OH and the bars are actually proper width, which is surprisingly uncommon on these cheaper bikes.. haha my hipster, fixie-only brother saw the bike and while we're discussing it, mentioned 'cutting down the bars' (he likes the suicide/chode handlebars on fixies), had to explain to him why big handlebars and top tubes are better for bmx but worse for fixies 
[edit: lol, just for shits&gigs i'm gonna snap a pic of this wreck, so i can post the pics i'll surely take when i finish him soon-enough..]


----------



## Jabberwocky

so yeah, it's ugly and a clunker, but <5hrs TLC and less than $20 will have this thing on the road IMO, not as a good bike but def as a solid f'around bmx, which is more than enough for me after being off trick bikes for so long!  :D


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Having fun is what counts =)   Be careful with that thing though.  I would recommend start slow/hard to test for mechanical problems before going fast/hard.

I don't take the lighter stronger thing too far.  I try to stay within the realm of practicability.  Frame material for me is more important in terms of feel/strength as opposed to worrying about the weight.  My bikes have to be overbuilt enough to not have really a chance for acute mechanical failure.  

Owen, that thing is a fucking clunker, good luck getting rid of it quick!!  I guess the fork and frame together somehow get there lol.  With my steel frame/sektor (also not a light combi) I top off at 12-13kg.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

bmxxx said:


> so yeah, it's ugly and a clunker, but <5hrs TLC and less than $20 will have this thing on the road IMO, not as a good bike but def as a solid f'around bmx, which is more than enough for me after being off trick bikes for so long!  :D



Mongoose for less than $20 is a steal (it probably actually is).


----------



## Jabberwocky

nah i meant that it'll be under $20 to get him on the road lol, and no actually know the thing's not boosted (friend of friend got to take 4 unclaimed, complete wrecked bikes from the apartment complex's storage where he worked, I fixed up 2 of them for my friend, he gave me this one and last one we just tossed it was beyond repair)


----------



## brutus

I know absolutely nothing about bikes, but could yall recommend a decent bike under $300 that would be appropriate for riding on mostly asphalt (very rocky and not smooth whatsoever) and could also go off-road? I'm not going to be doing any kind of jumping or anything like that since I am way too clumsy for that.


----------



## beagleboy

brutus said:


> I know absolutely nothing about bikes, but could yall recommend a decent bike under $300 that would be appropriate for riding on mostly asphalt (very rocky and not smooth whatsoever) and could also go off-road? I'm not going to be doing any kind of jumping or anything like that since I am way too clumsy for that.


how often are you going to be riding it? And from where to where?


----------



## beagleboy

This isn't my bike, but I like how the owner built it


----------



## brutus

beagleboy said:


> how often are you going to be riding it? And from where to where?



A few times a week, probably 10-15 miles on really rough roads.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i know this may not be the most popular opinion, but I'd never ever recommend a brand new bike to anyone besides ppl w/ money to spend.  If you're trying to keep it at $200-300, I'd suggest you figure out (via this thread if need-be) the _type_* of bike you want, and then use craigslist to find it.  Using craigslist for high-quality, but used, bikes is a great way to make your money go very very far (bikes and aquariums are two items you can always find dirt-cheap in any quality range, i would never buy either new after finding how reliable, simple and quick it is to essentially get twice as much for your money by getting lightly-used stuff off craigslist)
*sorry I can't help more w/ the type of bike you need, beagle and others are much better at that stuff than me as i really only like smooth surfaces and no brakes, so my bikes are always very simple and ridden on decent roads / paved trails.


----------



## beagleboy

brutus, when you have some cash 2gether, you might want to spend, as it will be in your best interest, a few months waiting for the right bike to pop up on your radar.
Do you need the bike in a period of time to get back and forth to work?


----------



## Jabberwocky

dude that really depends on where he lives, if you're in a densely populated urban area your local cl will have a ton at all times.. in our area, it's a steal every week or two at most, and many 'good' deals weekly for all bike types


----------



## MrCookiE

I've got 24/7 Dark Angel Slacker - baby blue frame, white tyres, grips peddles ect.
And a Mongoose villain I've had since 1999 dark purple frame everything else chrome.


----------



## Jabberwocky

bmxxx said:


> so yeah, it's ugly and a clunker, but <5hrs TLC and less than $20 will have this thing on the road IMO, not as a good bike but def as a solid f'around bmx, which is more than enough for me after being off trick bikes for so long!  :D



OOOoookay, he's been done for many days now but... no, not 'busy'... lazy?  procrastinating?  Meh... anyways here's a pic I took some days ago, but forgot my newest imgur keys and just finally gave a fuck to remember them today, so here he is.  At first, I put a 25T sprocket on him, cuz I thought I'd be swapping the driver to a 9Tooth that I had on another (off-road) bike that i've never used lately, but apparently it wasn't a match, so @1st when I had the proper 25T sprocket for a bmx on him, and went for a ride, it was hilarious, i mean you could pedal your hardest and barely get yourself faster than walking-pace lol!  So I threw a (36T, i think) sprocket on him for now*, until i can get a proper driver on the rear wheel and throw the 25t sprocket on, so for now it's still a hokey bike (to be fair, it'll always be a hokey bike, as it's rocking a 1pc, american-style bottom bracket(bb) and a (shudder..)threaded headset (which i have to tighten mid-ride, even on my real gentle, back-into-my-swing rides), but I digress.   Here's my new, POS bmx which, for the time-being, is sufficient for my skill level:





*yes, the sprocket on him is the sprocket i used when i put my fixie together a couple weeks' ago.  I had put that sprocket onto my fixie cuz, frankly, w/o pedal-straps on him & having not ridden in a bit, i figured a gentler gear ratio would be worthwhile for a small-while; FWIW, in this^ pic my fixie is kinda visible and he's now on a proper 44T sprocket as he shoulda been off the bat, tho still no foot-straps so am still barely able to slow/skid as I should, but no straps is better(read: safer) than my fucked straps :/

[edit: Since my pic is webcam and SUX, the actual 'b4/after' changes are:
- stickers/rust/shitty-pegs gone (duh)
- sprayed frame gloss-white, and wheels black, to match my fixie (primarily cuz of leftover spray, not that i was intent on matching bikes, that's kinda a cool result tho)
- removed all the crap (brakes, kickstand, reflectors, etc)
- added/swapped: new cranks, sprocket, seat/seatpost/seatpostclamp, front headlight(we get 0wned here w/o lights lol)


results:  he's a blast, if not on the heavy side.  i've gotta tighten bb every-other ride, and tighten the (threaded)headset multiple times per ride (honestly, after anything that's rough on the front-end, the headset loosens, and this is after rigging it w/ a giant surface-area washer, still goes loose- there's really no place in bmx for threaded headsets, regardless of what so-many cheap bmx's try to imply by having them.)


----------



## beagleboy

^yea, I wanted to ride my 20in dyno comp a few years ago when I was 'stuck' in the country. I never did though because the stem kept slipping. 

here are the mid 80's suze sealed high flanged hubs radialy laced with 14g( idk..maybe thinner ) spokes to Araya 3x rims. I paid $80 because someone had paid ahead of time for a "custom wheelset" and never picked them up. 






**I'm doing this in haste because I am leaving to ride as I speak, but there are amazing group rides in Central Florida on the Fred Pinellas
trail. I saw a group of young persons riding as a group with spaces in and amongst the various bike rider and then there was x2 male and female ADULTS  with a clipboard who where already there and had counted the heads that passed them by to make sure everyone was with them and noone lost or crumpled up in a wad in the ditch.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^that is soooo much old-school beauty bro..  
//btw, i rode a comp too when i was a kid (not knockin it, would prolly trade prev pic bmx for a stock comp!)


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagleboy said:


> **I'm doing this in haste because I am leaving to ride as I speak, but there are amazing group rides in Central Florida on the Fred Pinellas
> trail. I saw a group of young persons riding as a group with spaces in and amongst the various bike rider and then there was x2 male and female ADULTS  with a clipboard who where already there and had counted the heads that passed them by to make sure everyone was with them and noone lost or crumpled up in a wad in the ditch.


Checklist?  Sounds like a kids thing?  I owned that trail last summer and even tho I'm not going crazy on teh fixie now, i still smoke any/everyone on that trail more days than not (cuz I still ride fixie as my transportation  .  bmx is my new bag at the moment  )

OKAY- a couple boss videos I saw in the past few days:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyJ-EGQDT_g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfRqHdYGK2w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjVAemENLXY&feature=youtu.be
(note that the 3rd's opening scene is  kind of brutal.  He's ok but it's a hard intro to watch.. probably a good thing to see here&there to remind us tho!)

Am wondering if anyone here can give opinion on the 'mongoose 900'?  It almost looks like Fit-type quality but you can find these at like $200, which is insane for that type of weight w/ full chromoly and all the expected parts. 

//yes, this is a shameless bump to the biking thread, am on my ass now dreaming of some days' into the future when i can get back on my bmx(err, hopefully a new bmx within a week or so), am recovering from a pretty nasty wipe on the mongoose I rebuilt some posts' ago:




shit's disgusting, keep forgetting to keep it wrapped and is constantly scarring into my shirts.. ruined shirts, and fucking screams when separating shirt/shoulder..  have been assured my tattoo won't be fuct after this heals but am pretty concerned it won't be as sharp as b4 
[edit: are my images showing to you guys?  am having trouble w/ others seeing my pics, just redid settings and hope they're viewable..]


----------



## beagleboy

Yea, I can see pic.
I am assuming your chain *snapped* as you were putting your weight down on the pedals with your left foot?


----------



## beagleboy

I locked up my 203mm rear disk brake and did a 180 spin in the rain and my rera swingarm snapped.
I might have to spend upwards of $125 for a new one. Sucks, but it gives me a chance to enjoy my rigid steel framed 1992 Japanese Univega.


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagleboy said:


> Yea, I can see pic.
> I am assuming your chain *snapped* as you were putting your weight down on the pedals with your left foot?



Nope, just good 'ole landing w/ too much weight to the front, at an angle, and made the front end squirrel out and I went over.. I'm currently looking for a new bmx, this thing's top tube is ~19" which is just small for me.  I make up by keeping the bars a little more forward than typical, but that combo- short top tube & having the bars further-front on the front wheel, is a nasty recipe if your weight distribution gets too far forward.  Makes seemingly small fuckups on landings get dangerously squirrelly real quick 

Sorry about your frame that sucks..  I've lost 2 spokes on my fixie in teh past couple weeks, am gonna need a new wheel on him but that's much easier than frame cracks!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wow, almost just went down hard (again)..  was using the bmx to just run to the store, nothing besides gentle cruising, and the freewheel slipped (so, same effect on rider as chain snapping), but i caught myself :D   After walking the bike a block, the freewheel engaged again, i hopped on and it rode home w/ minimal slipping.

Was going to put this bmx on craigslist after getting a new one, but if that freewheel's not reliable it's not even fair to sell it to someone, that could end up bad if it slipped @wrong time..

Am I the only BMX'er (street) in this thread?  get that feeling lol


----------



## beagleboy

ugh. My rear light is broken now too. Its a Planet Bike Flea. USB rechargeable. Planet bike also sells a keychain solar panel to recharge it. 

What do you run for a rear light/if anything?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I use a Smart Superflash (same thing as the Planet Bike super flash, just sold under a different name here).  I only have a front light on my MTB though as there is nothing going faster than me in the woods.

If you all are breaking shit so much I would advise spending a little bit more cash to the parts you tend to break.  I ride hard and was only able to fuck up my old bike.  The one I built up is pretty much made to be thrown down the mountain.   Also, bmxxx, be careful man, set her up proper and be uncomfortable til you have a bigger frame.  Trust me when I say it blows to injure yourself to the point you can't ride for awhile.  I am still struggling to get back in shape from when I fucked up my ankles.

Busting spokes is usually a sign of too much weight on a shit rim or spokes with improper tension.

Beagle is that your Jamis frame that snapped like that?  Also, why do you have a 203mm on the rear?  Was a 180mm not sufficient?


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's a shit rim now, basically cuz it's so old, was only medium-grade to begin w/, and @ 1 point I thought it'd be fun to freestyle w/ the fixie lol.  Warped the rim up and had to true it back, which is where we are now, but it's still shit.  On the bmx, it's setup as proper as can be for what it is, but it's a like 1" too-short top tube (which does matter more than it sounds), and is generally jusT a POS.  Only have it cuz was literally given the thing, was a fun project that got me into bmx after a hiatus of only being on fixies, now i'm addicted to bmx again.  Will have a (proper) new bmx soon, unsure whether i'll get the bike 1st, or will heal enough to actually shred 1st!  Probably will be a close tie.

Oh and lemme know when you get that chromo GT frame down here dude, would love to wrench and/or ride w/ you again.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

1 inch is huge I know, but to rotate your bars forward on a BMX like that is just asking to flip.  Could you temporarily put a longer stem on?


----------



## beagleboy

I have a 203mm and juicy 5 up front, and run due to my weight and the very busy traffic that I ride in 100% of the time ( and also my budget was tight at the time of purchase ) an economical  juicy 3 for the rear. I had been running a 180mm rear rotor until I noticed some fade in power, so I put on a 203.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shimmer.Fade said:


> 1 inch is huge I know, but to rotate your bars forward on a BMX like that is just asking to flip.  Could you temporarily put a longer stem on?



1" is massive dude.. if you're really dialing it in, .25" lengths are actually very noticable (for more on tube lengths [not just top tube] see this well-explained article i read recently, and forgive its ridiculous English-leanings: http://www.gsportbmx.com/2005/03/isnt-that-bike-a-bit-small-for-you-mate/ )
And yeah, rotating bars forward (ie over the front of the wheelbase) is asking to flip, and i've done it twice haha.  @same time, longer stem would be, literally, the exact same (as in, there's no difference whether it's 'tighter bars w/ longer stem', or 'longer bars w/ shorter stem', as both give identical geometry.  Just imagine the bars&stem as a solid unit, relative to the forks/frame/wheelbase.  Once it's setup, it's irrelevant whether it's the bars or the stem that's putting me over the front wheel, both do it all the same sadly.  (note that this is FAR less relevant on 'street bikes' that're on 27's/700's like fixies or geared bikes, as you're seldom getting close to putting your center of gravity anywhere near the dangerous spots on those, but yeah on bmx I'm basically riding a suicide bike, i mean it could be tuned to fuck w/ the best parts man can make, but at these dimensions it's still dangerous for anyone who's not a kid.. hell, i'm a shorter guy and this thing is still sooo g'damn squirrelly given how small it is.   Would be nice if that size reduction gave a weight benefit, but no, it's a small tank and even halfway 'pushing' this bike is like russian roulette.  Last night, on my way to the a local store i took him out instead of the fixie, but it was raining.  I was riding and, as per usual, doing slides on my rear wheel around corners, and lost him on the smallest slide (these are breakless slides on shitty tires, but still i'm MORE than able to hold control on a 'real' bike, but last night the water was enough to let me lost control and ditch the bike.  am ok but did kinda scuff the hell out of my Vans haha)

[edit to clarify: bars&stems are distinct pieces, but they really only need to be cuz ppl piece-meal their bikes together over time.  the bars/stem are a single unit, in the context of the physics/geometry discussed here]


----------



## brutus

beagleboy said:


> brutus, when you have some cash 2gether, you might want to spend, as it will be in your best interest, a few months waiting for the right bike to pop up on your radar.
> Do you need the bike in a period of time to get back and forth to work?



I completely forgot about this thread. Sorry guys. 

I solely wanted a bike to help with exercising instead of going running. I would be riding on asphalt, both smooth and rough. I could drive my bike to work, but I live in the middle of nowhere and there's not even a craigslist that's available for my town or one within 45 miles. 

I was looking along the lines of ordering a bike from Amazon. I would have to drive hundreds of miles to even find a bikeshop.


----------



## Jabberwocky

when i was searching these past couple weeks i found there was tons of great prices on amazon that included free shipping


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Most of these places Beagle was so nice to compile will normally have better options than amazon for the money:



> http://www.pricepoint.com/
> http://www.treefortbikes.com/shop
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en
> http://www.blueskycycling.com/category_part.php
> http://rbinc-sports.com/
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/TopCate...10053_10052_-1
> http://www.jensonusa.com/!O9cojv-5LYHiPa5xeX3UeQ!/



I purchased a mountain bike to use when I visit my parents from bikesdirect for pretty cheap (~$350) with actually a decent frame and parts (decent WTB rims, some XT, Avid BB7, and Rock Shox Dart), but they require a bit more wrenching.  The crankset it came with was  cheap, and I broke it fairly quickly, but those brand parts were actually worth what I paid for the whole bike.  That kind of a deal is uncommon there, and you would have to kind of know what you are doing and keep an eye out.

Ordering a bike in general is tricky business if you don't already know what size you need.  As bmxxx pointed out with his new bike, fit and geometry are very important to comfort and having fun.  It wouldn't hurt to go by a bike shop and take a look to get a general idea what would fit you.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

bmxxx said:


> okay, new bike is 21.0" top tube, full chromoly, 25:9 gearing, 3p cranks, pivotal seat/post setup, etc etc etc.



Nice!  I love new bikes.  It will save your ass as well as get you into trouble .  Do you know what grade of chromoly?  I'm a big fan of steel frames, my Sovereign is made of Tange Prestige, which is a nice blend of stiff and giving.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

My frame is a second generation Evil Sovereign.  It is on the more durable end of all mountain hardtails (can be used for light down hill if the rider is experienced enough with 140-160mm travel in the front).  I would totally give $160 for a new used bike like that.  Dude probably broke his collar bone and is scared of bikes


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shimmer.Fade said:


> My frame is a second generation Evil Sovereign.  It is on the more durable end of all mountain hardtails (can be used for light down hill if the rider is experienced enough with 140-160mm travel in the front).  I would totally give $160 for a new used bike like that.  Dude probably broke his collar bone and is scared of bikes



Does that have the adjustable dropouts?  It looks to be a crazy frame, regardless (for mtb, and i'll admit I have fuck-all for experience in that area... coastal FL sucks for up/down terrain, it's pure flatland here)
[note: I f'ing love their naming for another frame, the DOC or drug of choice LOL]


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







OOOook, so I made too many posts earlier cuz I was ecstatic over this thing, I've deleted/edited said posts, cuz I jumped to wrong conclusions.  I'm now 100.0% in the know on what this bike is, what the mods are, etc, so w/o further ado:


Bike wasn't partial chromoly, it is full (4130 chromoly, japanese/seamless) throughout the frame/forks/bars, and the rest of the specs are here: http://unitedbikeco.com/products/2012-supreme-su2-complete-bike/
It's an incredibly legit bike, model year is only 2yrs' ago but this thing is still beyond mint, I mean practically unridden.  

In addition to the base-model / as-purchased being beyond great as-is, it has a handful of upgrades that're in the same ('like-new') condition, including:
- Odyssey gold chain (sadly, not a half-link chain, but that'll be swapped out within a week lol)
- Odyssey 'lincoln' stem... this stem blew my mind, i've never seen this before, it uses 2 bolts to secure the bars (opposite a hinge) and uses a really novel, single-bolt thing to wrap to the steerer tube.  Check this link to look at this stem, I mean it's really the most 'novelty' part on the whole bike, it's forged alluminum, 'knee-friendly' (thank god), I mean it's really crazy.  I actually have it upside-down cuz the handlebars on this thing are the biggest size they came in (onto the handlebars!)
stem:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/odyssey-lincoln-bmx-stem/rp-prod7403
- Bars are by Shadow Conspiracy, the Vultus model in the largest config possible (28” width and 9.5” rise)  They were too tall for me, as i'm not that big (kid who sold it to me was over 6'), so by flipping that stem I effectively dropped them 3/4”, making the grip-height same as if they were 8.75” rise bars (which'd be about the half-way size for the full Vultus line)
https://www.danscomp.com/products/362333/Shadow_Conspiracy_Vultus_Bars.html
[and they've got ODI Longneck grips w/ ODI bar ends.  I had ODI's on that white mongoose from earlier in-thread, and've used ODI's several times in the past, but frankly, i'm gonna swap these out sometime soon.  The odi's are just too spongy when new, and yeah they wear-in nice but they wear so fast that the sweet spot doesn't last that long, then you replace and have the spongy grips again.. 
- Seat post is Animal (pivotal setup) and seat is Animal, this was a $65 setup and is awesome.
http://www.danscomp.com/products/470153/Animal_Nigel_Pivotal_Seat_(Nigel_Sylvester).html
http://www.danscomp.com/products/472100/Animal_Pivotal_Seat_Post.html



So yeah, i'm lucky as fuck right now.  I wish I asked this kid why he was selling, but as shim suggested and I think as well, he probably tried bmx and got hurt, or just tried it and wasn't for him.  I'd have asked, but I was only concerned it wasn't boosted lol, and yeah the kid was barely of driving age, shy/rich white kid, I had no concerns the bike was hot and, after assessing that, was only concerned there wasn't any hidden damage; verified the thing, and sent him on his way and went for the inaugaral ride lol.
Bike is perfect size, is ~24lbs, and I'd call this 95%+ 'like new' condition.  I'm sooo stoked it's not funny.  I did a wet paper towel rub down for a clean (it didn't even need that) and nothing needed tightening/tuning, only thing i've done was slightly tightening the chain, and flipping the stem/bringing the bars in a bit (i'm over 6” shorter than him haha), and raised the seat to fist-height above the frame (was slammed to frame, so presumably he either did lots of tailwhips and loved it low or, MUCH more likely, was a 'poser' and/or mimicked the videos, and kept it that low despite being a large/tall fella, cuz he didn't know any better)
$160 delivered to my door.  I spent maybe 2 or 3wks on craigslist before this, so yeah just use craigslist folks, if you're poor-ish and want higher-end stuff.  Have patience and know how to buy and you'll make out grand 


[edit:  funny thing is that, after a day or two of purchase, i checked the ad for some of the specifics i wasn't usre of.  I noticed the ad mentioned 2 plegs, and 2 steel pegs, none of which i received... not that it would be *close* to relevant (i'd have purchased this, at this price, if it didn't have front/rear wheels lol!), but I figured maybe i'd grab those 2 plegs (i'm amateur, i only do plegs[plastic-wrapped pegs] not steel cuz i only ride street), and sadly I cannot find his number anymore    Not a problem or anything, but a kick in the knees cuz they were prolly in his car and we all didn't think of it.  Sometime early in the week I'll be ordering a new chain anyways, and ebay has plenty of sellers w/ the chain i want, that also have pegs for <$9, so 2 pegs plus chain + shipping will still be about $40, and at that point the only thing i can even think about, if i wanna go to excess, is hub guards.. ..... 'note to self: check if any of these sellers have hub guards!']  [[double-edit:  lol, ebay has them all day @ $9 (free s/h), so yeah this'll have half-link chain, 2 plegs, and 2 hub guards by end of week  ]]


----------



## Jabberwocky

s&m's newest video is fucking epic.  It's just under 3min and is crazy:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdVYaRVPNmI&feature=youtu.be

//lol, this is a harm-reduction board, so yeah, it's funny to smoke bud through handlebars but, prolly, it's toxic by the time that smoke gets through that shit..


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Don't know if you are familiar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw

Always inspiring.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsFco-6rJ9Y

This is the kind of riding I like to do.  Though I doubt I am nearly as fast as these guys.  On my home stretch that I have ridden a hundreds of times I can get going pretty good though


----------



## beagleboy

Im probably never going to ride this setup. I cant imagine worrying about me trying to find some jumps or speed bumps to huck over. 
It ( frame) is a 1995 Dyno slammer I bought new. Rims are an inappropriate build for anything but a fancy bike because of the radial lacing. 
I don't have any reason to ride a 20in bike right now.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Fits in the car better =)

Also, that wheel would be pretty pimpin on a 20in folder.

Shiny Shiny


----------



## beagleboy

bmxx, do you have pics of your jumps?
If you don't, thats OK, I know you don't have a good camera right now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

no i don't   I would restore the shit outta that Dyno, jesus that wuold be worth doing just for doing it, even if you just put it on the wall or sell it restored!


----------



## Jabberwocky

[beagle- also, i'm still in the burbs and ride by myself mostly, so nobody to even take pics of my half-ass amateur riding.. i can occasionally hit 180's, i can do like 5' grinds (err, 'could' last year, haven't put plegs on this new one yet and hte pegs on that mongoose were burled / not for grinding); i mean really i just shred around and do hops up stairways (3 steps is best i'm doing on this bike), down stuff, and barspins which is probably what i'm best at.  Hardly anything that'd be noteworthy enough for pics lol  ]

SOOoo, my brother loved my bike and asked me to get him one, too.  His was $225 (well we only paid a few bucks' over $200 lol, gotta love craigslist) and is a bit more worn than mine, but otherwise almost identical- same frame dimensions, mid-level brand, handful of aftermarket parts (s&m, snafu, shadow, alienation, etc), i'm soo stoked but kinda jealous cuz, i'm not sure why but somehow, his is definitely lighter than mine.  mine's 24lbs and there's no way his can be under 22, even that would sound suspicious, but it's notably lighter when you hold both   Anyways i'll snap shot of it soon, i'm stoked for him and now we both have identical size bmx bikes, and our fixies are same brand and under 1" difference in frame size, so i kinda wanna be a dork and take a pic of all 4 of our bikes :D


----------



## psyfiend

I got a nice bike.

Needs some love though.. been having problems with the hydraulic brakes especially with the humidity and stuff not sure how to bleed them properly. I brought her in to a shop and got totally ripped off....  those crappy bike mechanics don't know how to fix anything, fml. I know how to fix it but  I don't have the tools  so my friend might help me out. It's been like biking on a training bike. It's killing my legs these 20km rides... some nights


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Bleeding is really easy.  You can usually get a bleeding kit for pretty cheap online.  You just need to make sure you buy the proper hydraulic fluid for your type of brake, and make sure things line up or you may make a mess.  Juicy's are really common, so just go to youtube for a basic video.  It is super easy and fast.  If you do any sort of serious riding fix those suckers.

Lol bmxxx, you all are going off =)  Have fun, but try harder tricks on the grass first maybe 

Many people who like to ride call it the x+1 syndrome


----------



## Jabberwocky

haha yes actually there's a spot that i've got for trying new things and it lands in grass (and is like 1' drop-off before the grass, so is perfect for trying new tricks)  Am prolly gg there tonight, because i've been having a lot ocv trouble throwing barspins on this bike.. I already know the difficulty is because the bars are 28.5" (ie, about the widest you can buy, and meant to be cut-down) but have my hacksaw on the floor right now and intend to get them to ~27" tonight   Also I went to get pegs yesterday, cuz i'm used to this bike and ready to be grinding again, but the axles were too thick for the pegs i had on the mongoose, so i've been missing out on lots of moves, and got these no-name, full-plastic pegs... I just installed those a couple hrs ago, and am very curious if they're gonna break or not.. I usually rode 'plegs' last year when bmx'i g (pegs w/ plastic sleeves), and yesterday i found one shop that said they had them- i get there, and they're not steel pegs w/ plastic sleeves, they're *full* plastic pegs, w/ an alum or alloy end, so am unsure if these are gonna work (or last... or be safe lol) but $20 for a pair i couldn't pass that up


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Depends on the plastic, and if the hardware connecting to the bike is alu or w/e.  They would be light, and may work ok.  They will of course wear faster, but may work better if the price is right.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Depends on the plastic, and if the hardware connecting to the bike is alu or w/e.  They would be light, and may work ok.  They will of course wear faster, but may work better if the price is right.



it's an aluminum base iirc, but at same time i'm pretty light so wasn't too worried.  last night  i did 4 grinds on them before getting a weird pain in my back lol, but they held up just fine and slid like butter   Couldn't shorten my bars tho, I went ape-shit on them w/ a fresh hacksaw blade, they didn't even dent!  guess Shadow makes some solid-ass bars!


----------



## flyhighk

I'm getting a bike very soon. Is there anything you guys think I should watch out for? 
I'm 5'8 (172cm) but I have relatively long legs... what size should I get ? A 20"/L frame? I'm not looking for anything specific, just wanna know what to look for.


----------



## psyfiend

beagleboy said:


> The humidity has affected your braking performance? I just moved to central florida from near the border of Canada and had the same problem. I figure that it is the air in my lines.  During the bleeding procedure try tapping the brake lines with a screwdriver near the bends in the lines to force the air outta your lines. Air expands contracts with the change in temperatures.



Well when I got the bike off my friend I think he left some air in the lines (on purpose), before for going a ride I'd just have to pump the brakes to bring the pads closer and never had any trouble. He said he did it because of the humidity levels, on hot days it would expand too much. Humidity is horrible here (extra +10 deg C outside easily) and feels like the dewpoint most of the time.

Since I brought it in the pads rub against the rotor constantly making pedaling/rolling anywhere "difficult". I don't think there's any air in the lines.

They told me some lame excuse at the shop saying my wheel is crooked... hard to believe.


----------



## Herr Döktor

yellodolphin said:


> yup i am liking this thread. Biking is awesome when i ride its a pleasent feeling of freedom.
> 
> its my fav form of exercise as its not boring and you can go long distances so its practical. i jus wish i didn live in toronto not the nicest place to bike but hopefully ill move to b.c. soon.



I live in a suburb just outside of Toronto, but I love biking in the city. Blowing past the stopped cars at rush hour is the great, imo biking is the fastest way to get around any big city if you trust yourself to be aware of traffic. I love to race streetcars and buses when the roads are a bit clearer. Never mind at night riding through the abandoned streets whipping around corners at speed, one of my favorite things ever.

The mayor of the suburb I live in just so happens to be an avid cyclist as well, so we have kilometers of street trails and scenic routes through the forests making for some excellent riding. I've never understood what it is that people like about stationary bikes....I just can't stand the things, they feel so slow!


----------



## beagleboy

> at night riding through the abandoned streets whipping around corners at speed


being a 10 y.o. boy with another friend in the wee hours of the morning when you've snuck outta' the house and are planning capers is the best.

this is a really good deal. $12 total for x3 36in by 2in of D.O.T. retro reflective tape 




I use the duct brand weather all purpose tape to prevent cable rub on my bike. Its very cost effective when compared to the carbon fiber stick on patches or that leather sheeit.

link to the tape above and the clear duct tape
http://www.tapebrothers.com/Duck-BraAll-Weather-Repair-Tape-1-88-in-x-100-ft-p/stwa-281230.htm


----------



## Jabberwocky

flyhighk said:


> I'm getting a bike very soon. Is there anything you guys think I should watch out for?
> I'm 5'10 (172cm) but I have relatively long legs... what size should I get ? A 20"/L frame? I'm not looking for anything specific, just wanna know what to look for.



sorry if this is something i shoulda recalled from prior posts but...what type of bike?  20" is a short frame for bmx w/o a doubt, i mean i'm roughly 5'7" and i ride a 21" top tube, which most would call too-long for me, but really i have my handlebar-angle like 1/8" forward from what would be 'normal' for my fork-angle.. i also have above-avg upper body strength so think i'm a freak in that department which would account for the larger-sized setup.  
How much do other types of bikes matter on frame size?  I am a monster on fixed-gear, both on distance, speed and basic tricks, and I could conceivably give or take an inch on my tube length w/o any real detriment, but on bmx the difference is clear as day.. I can run a fixed gear off a 4 step w/o hesitation whether it's mine or a friend's, and the geometry is irrelevant; i cannot even imagine trying to worry about quarter-inches if i was just using the fixie for distance/speed riding..
//btw, congrats on your new mod-ship, just seeing that made me realize i haven't helped there in a minute so am gg and help some HL threads


----------



## flyhighk

Thanks 
I bought a bike yesterday for 140$, don't even know what size it is though. I just tried and liked it. I'll take some pictures in a few hours and post them here.






EDIT : 26in wheels


----------



## beagleboy

good for you flyhighk!

Theres a few minor adjustments you might be interested in doing to get a better fit. It involves 3 points of contact with the bike: feet, hands and the "curve" of your back as you ride it.
You might want to have a friend there to help you because it would be easier. 

-You can adjust the seat, sliding it forwards or backwards to get closer to the handlebars and especially you should want to adjust the angle of the nose of the seat up or down for your own comfort.

-You can loosen the bolt in the center of your stem ( it may or may not come out of the stem visibly. If it does tap it lightly with a hammer and it will go down. ) and adjust how high or low the handlebars are. There should be some writing on the stem that reads DO NOT ADJUST STEM PAST THIS LINE. 

-From the picture I think that your handlebars have a "sweep" in them meaning they are curved for performance. You can loosen up the bolt on the stem that holds the handlebars and rotate the handlebars forward or backwards. What you are looking for here is to make the "cockpit" comfortable on long rides. 

-You can loosen the bolt on your brake lever and move the lever up or down and closer or farther away from the end of your handgrip for better performance and safety. You want to have to only lift your fingers from the grip and "out" to pull the brake lever. Generally ( if your brakes are in good shape )you want to use a minimum of 2 fingers when braking, and in emergency stops you would use 3 or 4 fingers. 

-There should be a threaded bolt coming out of the brake body ( the black part NOT the brake lever ) next to the silver cable adjustment knob. You can use a small allen or hex wrench and adjust the threaded bolt to make the brake lever closer to your fingers for better braking ability. _You would have to undue the brake cable at the very end of your brake cable and leave the brakes undone while you adjust the reach of your brake levers to fit your fingers. _ *Adjusting the brake levers should be a combination of how close the whole brake unit on the handlebar is to the end of the handlebar and palm position on the handgrip.  *

-Inflate your tires to the maximum psi that is stamped on the tires for better speed. 

-Use a common household kitchen degreaser like "Orange Cutter" or "Turbo Citrus Power" on a rag or paper towel and clean the rims where the brake pads touch. Do this especially after riding in the rain to clean the oil. Braking performance will be much better.


flyhighk, one thing I know for sure about your bike is that the rims are going to warp a little bit due to it being an inexpensive bike and because new rims need to be ridden 75 or so miles and then trued or adjusted. I pay someone $10 per wheel to true my rims when they get a wobble in them.

Wow, that is a whole lot of basic bicycle info. My head is aching due to me having to condense all the random info I know into something of use and then tap it into my keyboard. 

flyhigh, do you know how to change a flat tire? 

I've seen some riders put a zip tie around one of their fork legs to use as a gauge how much suspension travel they are using.


----------



## flyhighk

That's a lot of useful info! Thanks a lot beagleboy you definitely know your stuff. I will do some adjustments tomorrow. I just read a couple articles on how to change a flat tire and it doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I prefer helicopter rotor tape for frame protection.  3M makes one in a good size that with proper application will stay on forever.  It is a bit pricey, but cheap compared to any brand name frame protector sets.


----------



## beagleboy

^Indeed, I just researched the 3m product you speak of on Ebay. Fuckin expensive. Its 56mm. I run 8mm tape ( that's 48mm less protection for my frame from others bikes at the Libraries bike rack ).
Fom the reviews from other bikers, I heard that the edges of the tape, being so thick, accumulate more grime and grit than the Duct brand tape. 

Bmxxx: I found a 26in flavor of the Evil DoC


----------



## Jabberwocky

^that's a beast!  are you riding that anywhere quasi-local this summer?

just put new chain/pedals on my bmx :D  pedals are odyssey clears and chain is, after much research, IMO (one of)the best bmx chain (a KMC z510 or something, w/ nickel plating.  I was convinced half link chains like shadow v2 interlock or cult's were better, and it almost seems counterintuitive, but it doesn't seem that .   Either way the kmc 510 was noticeably heavier in-hand than a kmc 410.  was unable to compare to a 710 kmc, which seems very popular amongst race/dirt bmx'ers)   Also got a plastic Primo hub guard, but f'ing axle wasn't big enough for that+peg   am guessing i just need a bigger axle but waiting for more info!

edit:  I've also found 1st flaw on an otherwiser 95%+ bicycle, or at least am pretty sure.. it looks like there is a very slight bend in the fork, but i haven't verified it.  It looks like it has the smallest forward-bend on its steerer-tube (fork&tube are a 1-piece, 4130/jap/seemless setup).  I'm pretty sure but the only way i can verify this, is that i *think* the headset's upper bearing-cover doesn't make perfect lateral contact w/ the frame's race... i don't have any tool sensitive enough to measure.  This would probably make sense, given how tall the kid was, and the fact that it had aftermarket bars because he supposedly bent the factory/OEM bars, so that's right in line w/ warping the fork.  I'm too small and the warp is too small for this to matter much/all tho, so am still in love haha!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Fuck yea beagle that shit is rowdy.  Popping off stuff with that is going to be fantastic!  Your brake levers seem to be at a pretty crazy angle though.

Steel I wouldn't worry too much (I would still not be able to relax), keep an eye out for tears/fractures.  You may also want to dismantle the headset to verify everything is ok.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Ah, cool bike regardless =)

It is true that it accumulates more grit around the edges, but since nothing ever is moving there it isn't a problem.  I ride in an area where golf to softball sized rocks sometimes get kicked up into the frame.  It also protects a few spots if I ever have to abandon ship.  I'm not sure if under 25-30mm would cut it for frame protection.  I just remembered, there are also a few english companies who make some similar tape, but a bit thinner/cheaper.  If you read around there are a few companies that stick out for having decent quality.


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagle- I'm confused now, i thought that was yours too but I've never heard of Evil brand.. We've got 4 bikes here, our fixies are SE racing, my bmx is a United and my brother's is a WeThePeople.


Okay, I've got a question that I'm hoping someone can help me with.. I want to ride w/ 1 peg on my rear, on the drive-side, but that requires me to have a hub-guard in place (after my 2nd time doing grinds I realized how badly i was nailing my chain/driver, couldn't allow that!)
So, I bought/installed a hub-guard, but now there's only enough room for the axle's nut, not a peg+nut!  And the 14mm axle isn't 1-piece, it's one of those 3-piece dealies, so I cannot just loosen the locknuts and take axle from the other side...  Am really unsure how to approach this  
this is the hub guard, as of right now i have only the hub guard on, and am riding both pegs up front which, clearly, isn't ideal!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I got it working now.. had to remove the plastic-peg's aluminum end-washer (that was permanently-affixed to it.. so will keep an eye on it for extra weakness)  It bolts up proper, but the 1st two sessions both saw the rear wheel moving in the dropouts, so i'm afraid there may not be enough threads for the nut to properly bite it.  I'm actually cleaning/lubing the bolt&axle now, and sand-scuffing the dropout and the far-side of the peg, to hopefully eliminate this play because at this point it'd need tuning every single ride


----------



## beagleboy

http://wheelsmfg.com/
they sell all sorts of specialty axles. I would give it a try.


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's looking like i won't even need to.  after i removed the alloy-backing and inside-washer (leaving 100% plastic left of the peg), it barely fit but it's tight enough that, after a couple more sessions on it, it still hasn't budged.  Peg still looks good, too (I was afraid of the peg being too weak when buying it, so am more worried now that i've removed part of the thing's structure, but it's held just fine so far.  Will be wary of these pegs til they're shredded-through, tho!)


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh!  I may've mentioned earlier in-thread that, more than wanting to sell that white mongoose, i'd prefer to give it to someone 'worthy' (ie, not give it to someone who wants their kid to have a generic bike; ie, give it to someone who's trying to do freestyle)  Well, the other day I was riding w/ my brother hitting a local ledge when 3 younger kids came by- w/ 2 bikes!  The 2 who had bikes were trying beginner tricks (these kids were like 12-14ish), and the 3rd said his bike was at his mom's...asked why/where, apparently his mom isn't local and he never goes there.  Went home, returned on my bike w/ a bmx for the kid.  
He was happy but probably not as psyched as I was, lol!


----------



## beagleboy

^ I know that feel. 
Ive found that helping out grown women is the best because they will let you do pretty much anything to their bike....LOl, I usually ask people if they would like me to help them or if they are already fixing their bike alongside the trail I ask if they "need a tool". 



bmxxx said:


>



is that ramp a local public works project?
It looks professionally made.
I found out I can get 18 yards of fill dirt delivered for $185. Is that a lot of dirt?


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's a great feel, right?  Dude I was totally happier than that kid was, lol.  

Your grown woman sentence, it...i... i probably am just a corrupted mind, but until the last 3 words of that sentence, I thought you were going somewhere else w/ that!  haha
that is true tho, the more ignorant someone is, the greater leeway they give and, usually, the better something comes out.  I'm the 'go-to' bike guy for anyone who's even neighborhood-acquaintance w/ me, so i know that feel!



Re the ramp in the picture, that's not my picture that's a google.image jpg, i was just trying to show the specific hub guard i have on..  FWIW, the thing has held up like a boss, i actually got close to an hour in today and it was almost entirely grinding, and there's still zero movement of the axle(/chain tension/wheel alignment), and the peg still looks solid/reliable 

Re dirt- I have zero idea off the top of my head, but honestly i'd just call 2 or 3 other places to see what they quote for the exact same, then you'll know for sure.  What type of dirt is this?  cuz the main issue is the sand, and getting more sand dropped off is probably useless, unless i'm mistaken.  I'm not sure how ppl build ramps here but i imagine we have no better choice than building the ramp w/ the local soil (ie, sand) and then 'topping-off' w/ something that has much more clay content.  I'm really not sure man, I'm almost wondering if there's some shortcut soil-amendment that we could use to bypass needing clay, cuz where we are clay is much-$ since they have to truck that from out of the region.   I saw a vid this afternoon on rebuilding ramps after a storm, and it made me realize how, in the NE, i could build a ramp whenever i wanted (and we did, we had several courses within 7 blocks of my home), whereas here they're a massive PITA.  video: http://bmx.transworld.net/1000153127/features/how-to-patch-fix-a-dirt-jump-with-mike-saavedra/   LOL i love how their soil is same/better than what i grew up w/, but you just cannot do that w/ our soil haha!!

Honestly b., i'm wondering whether that course could get by while using the sand that's already in the yard (so the peaks are high, w/ sand from the troughs, which are below the ground-line), and just using a mix of (local/yard)sand + cement/mortar.   I cannot imagine you'd need much 'crete to make our sand into something pretty solid, so the initial price would be far lower, only problem is the formed-concrete(mixed into the sand) wouldn't hold a bond/shape like clay does, so would need 'top-offs' w/ some regularity :/
[edit: although, at the same time, every 'top-off' would elevate the ramps, essentially making the course conform to an accelerating skill level, which would be pretty useful for a local ramp!]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=AjVAemENLXY&v=TVXOvRIC4q8
this^ video is epic!  It's a 3minute teaser clip for the newest OSS video that features their best 2 riders (churchill and begin), i HIGHLY recommend just watching the whole OSS video if you're into this (it's 30-40min, is on youtube under "ruin your whole summer"/bmx/oss"  )
This crew ('OSS' or 'on some shit' is the best group i've scene outside of 'deadline'.  I know i'm the only one who routinely posts about bmx, but if anyone has recommendations for bmx riders/crews, plz post   On topic tho, Stevie churchill (younger/stalkier kid in the video) is one of my favorite riders, actually one of my favorite edits is his (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYrzNpwhUk4 it's an OSS/OnSomeShit edit that's him only, it's crazy - if you aren't interested in 4minutes, just watch the last trick he gaps (it's a 360+barspin over a HUGE stairway..  this is noteworthy cuz Brandon Begin actually tried doing a fakie-hop-360 over it, and wrecked really, really hard: [[NOTE: don't watch 1st 10sec of this clip if hard falls upset you / NSFL / etc ]] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjVAemENLXY

[edit:  Really, even if you aren't into bmx, just watch the last 40sec of the 2nd video i linked, from 3:10 on.  The kid does a 360 tailwhip over a HUGE set of stairs, then finishes by 360/barspin over a huge set, the same one b.begin got wrecked on in the beginning scene of the 3rd linked clip    ]


----------



## beagleboy

Has anyone ever had any warranty experience with the manufacturer of their bike? How did that work out for you, what was your experience and did they treat YOU right in iyho?
I ride Jamis Parker full suspension bike. Its offered up as a do it all very aggressive/light downhill/4x bike that you can ride from the mountain and park or 4x race and then stop on the way home at the Coffee Joint. 
I am going through the process right noaw of sourcing a new rear broken swing arm  with a Jamis Bicycles Representative in my area. 

Ive been riding a 1992 Japanese 4130 chromoly Univega Alpina Pro 26 inch. Its retrofitted with u brakes and has Shimano lx shifters and a mix of other very good components. Its very light ( sub 20lbs ) and I ride smooth 2.3 tires that handle up to 80p.s.i. I.ve got fenders for the front and the back as its my 2nd bike. 

I'll post pics when I find my camera.


----------



## beagleboy

BMXXX, I watched the vid you linked. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=AjVAemENLXY&v=TVXOvRIC4q8]
I imagine your fit ass doing some of that stuff featured on the vid. 

I haven't rode a 20in in 2 decades. It looks so cramped. I am thinking about either fixing my Dyno Slammer with a 1 1/8 aheadset and proper fork, running a slammed straight seatpost and cushy  seat and putting my radial laced rims on it. It doesn't have the posts for a u brake. I need a 3 piece crank and small sprocket also.
...But, I am intrigued by the sub $300 beautiful bikes you can buy from pinkbike.com 

It will be a nice contrast to my 26 in full suspension bike.


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagleboy said:


> Has anyone ever had any warranty experience with the manufacturer of their bike? How did that work out for you, what was your experience and did they treat YOU right in iyho?
> I ride Jamis Parker full suspension bike. Its offered up as a do it all very aggressive/light downhill/4x bike that you can ride from the mountain and park or 4x race and then stop on the way home at the Coffee Joint.
> I am going through the process right noaw of sourcing a new rear broken swing arm  with a Jamis Bicycles Representative in my area.
> 
> Ive been riding a 1992 Japanese 4130 chromoly Univega Alpina Pro 26 inch. Its retrofitted with u brakes and has Shimano lx shifters and a mix of other very good components. Its very light ( sub 20lbs ) and I ride smooth 2.3 tires that handle up to 80p.s.i. I.ve got fenders for the front and the back as its my 2nd bike.
> 
> I'll post pics when I find my camera.


I can't remember for sure - and it's not my personal experience - but think it's either odyssey or profile that are crazy reliable in their lifetime warranties for cranks (ie they'll replace them for any riding-related bending/breaking)  For sure tho, most manufacturers try to make this hard (duh) and i cannot imagine warranties being of any worth if you didn't send your warranty card in upon purchase (and you still have receipt / etc)

anyways though, <20lbs?? WTF?  Dude are you sure about that?  my ride is like ~24ish lbs.'s, and that's 4130/jap frame (at 21" top tube), smaller wheels (20" wheels and you're 26", and mine are 2.2 to your 2.3), w/ no brakes, no nothing (well, maybe 1/4lbs from my plastic pegs)  Was under the impression that you needed to go aluminum, like w/ street bikes, to get sub-20lbs?  My aftermarket bars, and aftermarket stem, are both lighter (and stronger  ) than the factory package, if i had to guess i'd put my $ on mine being mid 23's right now, maybe high 23's (based on a 24lbs original/factory package)

cannot wait for the pics 




beagleboy said:


> BMXXX, I watched the vid you linked. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=AjVAemENLXY&v=TVXOvRIC4q8]
> I imagine your fit ass doing some of that stuff featured on the vid.


THANK YOU, i'm stoked even if you're the only one who watched that!  The sport has come so far and it still gets no credit (ex.: garrett reynolds wikipedia page has been put up 3 times, and is always removed - he has won 6 or 7 xgames gold medals in bmx street, and he's apparently not worthy of a wiki page   )  The vids i posted are incredible and that is 'elite' no matter how you slice it, and the only way anyone ever cares is when someone makes a .gif of a particular scene..
/and thanks for that ego-booster lol, but my small, fit ass is only hitting 180's like 1/4 the time, and I can only do 3 types of grinds w/ any reliability - and that's on ledges, not handrails lol!



> I haven't rode a 20in in 2 decades. It looks so cramped. I am thinking about either fixing my Dyno Slammer with a 1 1/8 aheadset and proper fork, running a slammed straight seatpost and cushy  seat and putting my radial laced rims on it. It doesn't have the posts for a u brake. I need a 3 piece crank and small sprocket also.
> ...But, I am intrigued by the sub $300 beautiful bikes you can buy from pinkbike.com


It is cramped, and, on such a small setup, it's mind-blowing how huge the smallest adjustments feel; i've been doing <1/4" adjustments to my grips' position via the stem for a couple weeks now, and am still a few mm off from my ideal.  
What year was that dyno?  Many of the older gt/dyno rigs do not take 3-piece cranks, at least not any 3-piece setups you'd wanna ride... do you know if the bottom bracket is american, mid or euro?  Many of those were american bottoms (the biggest of the bottoms- do a google image search to see what i mean) and the only way to put 3-piece cranks in is w/ kits or random, unheard-of products.  I'm also curious what you mean about the 1+1/8" threadless headtube/fork setup, cuz if the frame is a wedge setup for the fork/stem like many of those were, that's a thinner headtube and won't take the wider 1 1/8" fork's steerer tube plus the headset bearings.  
/slammed seats are so f'ing cool but difficult if you're not comfortable w/ the flexibility to squat "ass to heels" reliably.. hell, i've been alternating between ~4" of post, and 100% slammed*, for over a week now, and on days when my legs are sore it's really uncomfortable trying to sit on a slammed seat - i just stand the entire ride lol! (*i've been switching up based on what riding i'm doing... i do prefer a 4" post-height for sitting while cruising, but it's essential for me to hit barspins anywhere over 50% of the time; on the other hand, slammed looks sexy but, more importantly, it's all but essential for me right now because i've been trying real hard to hit a proper tailwhip and i need all the clearance i can get for getting that frame back under me!  I know this sounds really lame, and i'd be *literally* the only one i've ever seen who's had this, but I'm about to put an adjustable-bolt into my seat-clamp, so i can just adjust the fucker for what i'm trying to do.  I know it's tacky and will look ridiculous on a minimalist bmx but, well, function over form any.fucking.second 



> It will be a nice contrast to my 26 in full suspension bike.


yes, yes it will be!  It's mind-blowing dude, and when you get used to 2 very different bikes it's fuct at first but it becomes really cool.  I ride a fixed-gear, ~27" street bike (700) with no brakes, and a 20" bmx cassette w/ no brakes.  The difference is so huge - hell, even seats: I like a pretty 'tight' seat on my street bike (ie, about as high as I can properly touch my pedals from), and almost no seat on bmx (when my seat is slammed, i frequently bang my ass on my rear tire, lol!)  The difference is huge but it's, as you said, a nice contrast - I wouldn't have it any other way, at least until i'm living somewhere that i'd want to have a 26", proper mtb setup for trails i could hit w/ some regularity.

I've got a handful of improvements on my bike that was already near-perfect, so time to update lol:















[it'd be nice if someone could just verify whether there are 3 pics above this sentence - I don't dare log out of imgur, cuz i don't know the password i set it to or the email account's password for retrieval lol, so as soon as cookie's clear that account is inaccessible!]

SO I got a new bike at an insane price, as mentioned earlier in-thread, but these pics were taken just now and show what i've done:
- pedals upgraded to Odyssey twisted PC's in clear blue (will need to replace them soon, too, cuz i have a bad habit of putting my foot down while grinding and am just shredding pedal spikes off  )
- bars were cut-down to 26.5" and I somehow stretched the ODI grips to be long enough to cover the beginning of the bend (~1" of the bend) in the bars; stem was flipped upside-down for maybe 6mm of a drop in bar height
- added 2 plastic pegs, front/back lamps (we get ticketed around here if it's after dark and we don't jet when cops come), and the drive-side hubguard (the black plastic thing in the 2nd pic that looks like a huge washer on the rear axle, between the pinch bolt and the dropout)
- swapped the odyssey bluebird chain for a nickel KMC 510 chain (woulda grabbed a 710 - the best available for my purposes, as far as i have been able to discern, but it's only available online and i was impatient, so grabbed a 510.  the bluebird that was on the bike when i got it, was an odyssey re-branding of a kmc 510, but i've had some massive fuckups/injuries from failed-chains so i still replaced it, just as a CYA measure)

I f'd up and spent too much $ today so this'll have to wait some days, but the last thing this bike needs to be *100%* my perfect bike, is a sprocket guard (or, a sprocket w/ built-in guards).  It's ~30 for a guard to attach to my sprocket, and ~50-60 for a sprocket w/ built-in guards (like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNDAY-28T-...MX-Bike-Odyssey-Sean-Sexton-fit-/111413138604 )  This needs to happen, cuz i'm really a bitch when it comes to my chain's integrity, and i'm already mashing the fuck out of my chain/sprocket on like half of the failed grinds of a particular type (the feeble grind; usually, when i f it up, i end up spinning to my right and mashing the sprocket...)
Hopefully will have this upgraded within a week.. woulda been this evening if i was better at managing my $ lol!

/yes, yeah yeah that is a hellfire skateboard sticker on my headtube..  i'm only bmx'ing now but skated and bladed (and snowboarded) very much in my past, and i just love the hellfire logo above any other logo on the planet, so when my local store had that sticker w/ a silver-holographic background to it, i put it on headtube of my bmx and one on my fixie's headtube   [edit- i'm not even sure hellfire is the brand name now, it's been so long! errrr...][LOL it's 'spitfire'...'spitfire'  ]

am unsure if these pics are even visible to anyone but me (cannot log-out of imgur to check a 'public' approach/view, cuz i cannot log back in lol), but just took this for a forum i'm loving (bike forum, obviously):






shot just now, it's my bmx beside my fixie, both have same head-tube sticker and both are my equally-loved steeds 
[edit: @b: dude, i get what you mean about how weird it is to switch it up - look at my 2 main bikes, i can ride hard on both and it's funny seeing them side.by.side like this, it just makes clear how different the riding is!  On the fixie i'm wayyy higher, i'm (obvi) on a fixed chain where i cannot stop my feet, and my weight distribution has me jutted forward - if anything goes wrong, i'm over the bars for sure, but luckily it's very easy to gauge, the gear ratio is proper and i can feel it out well, i don't ride in fear like on my bmx..   On my bmx, the position is almost the opposite, instead of 'ass-up/back' on the seat, it's squatting even lower and hovering above a (slammed)seat.  I'm prolly describing that terribly now but I think the picture of both my bikes - both of which are about as perfect as i could want, for their particular purpose - shown side.by.side, are kind of telling about the variances in riding styles.  I probably spend my time at ~60/40 on fixie/bmx, simply cuz bmx sessions are short/intense and fixie sessions are long/smooth/distance rides.  I probably spend, in terms of energy expenditure, 80% on bmx and 20% on fixie.


----------



## L2R

for aussies here if you want to add a reflection to your gear or bike, theres a spray available called reflect-all. i've been using it to customise sneakers, and it's good. 
http://www.constructionsupply.com.au/css/reflectall-reflective-aerosol-paint-p-382.html

there's a great track i use regularly near my place which is close to 40kms round trip. i like it.


----------



## beagleboy

L2R said:


> there's a great track i use regularly near my place which is close to 40kms round trip. i like it.


cool, what bike do you ride?

there is a whole art and philosophy behind bicycle tracks. 
nsfw for the size

*NSFW*:


----------



## Jabberwocky

so last night i was riding the trail after dark and suddenly a spoke busted.  Unfortunately, there were already broken spokes on either side of that one, and the broken one just whipped into the other, mangled itself, brought the tire to a standstill, and mangled my chain!  No fall, luckily, but was scary and my fixie is now fuct up.  this evening will LOTs of wrenching, including my 1st ever attempt to build a wheel (presuming this wheels hub isn't damaged, but it looks good.  The hoop and spokes are wrecked so will be a full build


----------



## beagleboy

^that sucks, do you have your own trusted source for how to build a rim?

This pictorial is defo. for heavy duty mountain bike wheels, but its informative and was interactive on pinkbike.com
My dad is able to make a rim truing jig outta wood and shit. Ive never actually seen anything come outta the truing stand still plausible, but he too read the pinkbike thread on lacing. You don't need a jig to lace a hub to a hoop, but if its "dished" ie one side of the hub has a low flange where the other is a high, you will already had to have purchased the appropriate length spokes. 
Good luck! 


link: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=70066&pagenum=1


Oh', pink bike ghetto parts thread too
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=144431&pagenum=22


----------



## LearntYoung

I love biking as long as I don't have a specific destination or a set time to arrive :D


----------



## beagleboy

^cyclist junkie spotted

what do you think about fat bikes?


----------



## LearntYoung

They can be fun, but not in these flat lands I live in, here you need a proper racing bike


----------



## Jabberwocky

b.- thanks for that link, i used it as my guide but still failed.  wheel is built, it looks great to the naked eye, but there's zero spoke tension and most-all of the nipples are protruding out of the rim... i think that, when i began lacing it, i was 1 (or2) holes off on where i put my spokes.  Problem now is that it's probably impossible to 'move them all over 1 hole', yknow?  Wouldn't really work like that, gotta remove all and start over but... i dunno wtf or how to avoid doing the same thing again cuz it looked legit when i started it 

this is going to end up being close to 4 or 5hrs once i'm done i bet, i'm well past 2.5 right now and am about to take it apart.  FML.  Had no idea this would be worlds' harder than any other thing you could possibly do to a bike, i'd rather assembled 10 bmx's out of the box or trouble-shoot 10 derailleur problems than do this wheel right now 

[edit: OH, i've also lost 2 nipples inside my rim and they won't fall out so will have some rattle now lol!


----------



## Jabberwocky

LearntYoung said:


> They can be fun, but not in these flat lands I live in, here you need a proper racing bike



it's totally flat here and I never understand why ppl ride power-sapping suspensions or big tires on the roads around here.  If you're on dirt trails or something then fine, or fat tires for bmx tricks, but for commute I like to ride 700x28 at the largest (which is the wheel i'm building now  ) and just couldn't imagine riding something less efficient if i were just cruising or point A to B.


----------



## LearntYoung

I got a bright orange racing bike. 
When I got it, 2 years ago, I wasn't too happy with the color, but now I just love that I have something completely different


----------



## Jabberwocky

i hate the aesthetics of the aaron ross line of Sunday products (bmx), but would rock that shit 24/7 lol


----------



## beagleboy

I got these today. The stem is a 24.5 110mm for a lightweight build and was on sale for $8 and the light is a replacement for the one that water got into. I forgot to try out the solar charge though.





I paid $27 w/ FREE s&h for these from an ebay seller. It took 2 weeks for them to arrive. They are lizard skins but have the patent by ODI brand on the lock on rings. ODI lock on rings came out in 1998.
I choose them over the odi's because they are a bit harder. MSRP at any other store is the same price.


----------



## L2R

beagleboy said:


> cool, what bike do you ride?



just some generic mountain bike a mate gave me and my brother done up a teensy bit with his spare parts. few years back my brother rode all over europe over several months.


----------



## beagleboy

bmxxx said:


> it's totally flat here and I never understand why ppl ride power-sapping suspensions or big tires on the roads around here.  If you're on dirt trails or something then fine, or fat tires for bmx tricks, but for commute I like to ride 700x28 at the largest (which is the wheel i'm building now  ) and just couldn't imagine riding something less efficient if i were just cruising or point A to B.


 I agree. 
I tried to register my Fox rear shock for the warranty and to receive the 1 per year Fox suspension products poster, and they never bothered to send me the poster ( _go figure _) because Florida is so flat. I think the highest point of elevation is Gainesville at 345ft. My bikes suspension is set up for riding into and up curbs in front of the coffee house very fast with no hesitations. I can ride off the sidewalk and drop into the road and not spill a drop of my coffee. Setting up a high performance bikes suspension is an art form. My source says that my model frame is designed ( when you factor in my 190lb weight. The industry doesn't _really_ have any products that are designed for what Gary Fisher and others had set out to do initially and that was have the bike stay in contact with the ground at all times when riding over rough terrain for best performance...) just for when you case jumps.
After moving here from NY State, I was amazed by some of the Japanese motorcycles that have a lengthened rear swing arm and steepened/shortened front fork with a handlebar type steering dampener.

BMXXX: yo' I think I might still have some products that Dave Mirra rode when he was sponsored by Lindseys Bike Loft in North Syracuse back in the early 1990's. I used to ride alot with his cousin.
How is your rim coming along? I'm sure that you will get it done. 
Are you familur with stans tubeless system? Do they offer a line of products for "skinny tire bikes"?


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagleboy said:


> I got these today. The stem is a 24.5 110mm for a lightweight build and was on sale for $8 and the light is a replacement for the one that water got into. I forgot to try out the solar charge though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $27 w/ FREE s&h for these from an ebay seller. It took 2 weeks for them to arrive. They are lizard skins but have the patent by ODI brand on the lock on rings. ODI lock on rings came out in 1998.
> I choose them over the odi's because they are a bit harder. MSRP at any other store is the same price.



re that stem- did you look into quality reviews?  lightweight in the stem and cranks scare the hell outta me, and i'm a 'weight weenie' when it comes to my parts lol
solar panel- do you keep that on the bike while riding or something?  I've actually had a DIY idea that i've been meaning to do for ages now, it basically amounts to custom fabbing LED front/rears into the bike itself, like a few white led's drilled into the stem, and a couple reds drilled into the seat post... i'm just farrr too lacking in metal-shop tools to really do this myself :/

Re those grips- GREAT grips, i'm sure!  I really, really wanna get lock-on grips, and I actually prefer them harder/stiffer.  I find my ODI longnecks to be farrr too spongy.. I stretch them as long as possible (partially cuz i like huge grip surface, but more-so to 'thin them out')   That POS mongoose (white one from earlier in-thread, that i'd given away to some random kid) had the roughest grips i'd ever held- and i loved them, at least after the 1st few sessions' blisters developed.  




ANYWAYS, greatest biking moment happened to me today.  I wanna get into basic dirt jumping (not replacing street riding, but as an adjunct - I think it will make me a better street rider, and it looks fun anyways), so I'd been scoping for secluded spots that were worthwhile which, around coastal FL (read: sugar sand *everywhere*) is almost impossible.  Anyways, i found a spot right beside a bayou, where there was a hidden, ~40' stretch that was flat/strong ground; close water source, lots of dirt to work w/, etc.  SO, the cool part:  after a few days of building a small jump there, I walked out of the thicket and saw a group of bmx'ers on our local 'podium' ledge (the only half-decent grind/drop spot around my immediate locale)  These kids were pretty decent, i mean 2 of them were better grinders than I am (not saying much, but it's at least intermediate level skill)  SOOOooo, I'm talking w/ the 'main' kid of their crew, and I tell him about the spot i was building in the woods/thicket like 150' away from that podium.  He tells me not to waste my time- HE HAS A DIRT COURSE OF HIS OWN, AND NEEDS HELP BUILDING IT UP FURTHER!!!!!!!  So yeah, i have a new bmx friend, he's better @street than me but he's a sponsored dirt rider, so i can only imagine what i'll learn riding w/ him.  He's gonna call me later to go to his place to help him w/ his course (it's already rideable, he just wants to reform some of the track and maybe add new stuff - he was psyched there was someone more than willing to help him here!)  
THIS is what makes riding great: riding w/ kids who're better than you.  Like most things, you get more out of yourself if you're comparing yourself to someone else.   Riding w/ someone better than you will improve you volumes better than getting better parts, watching videos, or solo-practice.  Pushing the envelope in a group of kids is the ultimate road to improvement; i'm so beyond stoked right now it's not even funny.  This kid was better at technical grinds than I, but he's predominantly a dirt rider, not street, so i cannot imagine how much i'll learn from him on dirt ramps (I already had to admit that I don't know ramps and am not comfortable w/ them, but it looks like that'll change very very soon :D :D )


----------



## Jabberwocky

beagleboy said:


> I agree.
> I tried to register my Fox rear shock for the warranty and to receive the 1 per year Fox suspension products poster, and they never bothered to send me the poster ( _go figure _) because Florida is so flat. I think the highest point of elevation is Gainesville at 345ft. My bikes suspension is set up for riding into and up curbs in front of the coffee house very fast with no hesitations. I can ride off the sidewalk and drop into the road and not spill a drop of my coffee. Setting up a high performance bikes suspension is an art form. My source says that my model frame is designed ( when you factor in my 190lb weight. The industry doesn't _really_ have any products that are designed for what Gary Fisher and others had set out to do initially and that was have the bike stay in contact with the ground at all times when riding over rough terrain for best performance...) just for when you case jumps.
> After moving here from NY State, I was amazed by some of the Japanese motorcycles that have a lengthened rear swing arm and steepened/shortened front fork with a handlebar type steering dampener.
> 
> BMXXX: yo' I think I might still have some products that Dave Mirra rode when he was sponsored by Lindseys Bike Loft in North Syracuse back in the early 1990's. I used to ride alot with his cousin.
> How is your rim coming along? I'm sure that you will get it done.
> Are you familur with stans tubeless system? Do they offer a line of products for "skinny tire bikes"?


what kind of products?  Mirra/hoffman are guys i idolized in my early teens lol!  Plz lemme know!

The rim is done and, err, 'respectably' trued.  I need to do another couple truing sessions but it's up and ridable (I also put clips back on... cannot believe i rode a fixie w/o toe-clips for so long, totally inefficient!)  The learning curve on building/lacing wheels is insane, i spent easily 5+ hours from dissembling the mangled wheel, to my 2nd truing session; if I had to do it again, I bet i could do it in under an hour, hell i'm so confident in it now that I'm half-considering dissembling my bmx wheels to do white spokes, and stickers on the hoop, for all that extra #swag 

Tubeless?   Never heard of it, and cannot fathom it would be desirable... to be lightweight they'd have to have terrible pressure (i like to ride ~90+ psi on my fixie), and for more pressure they'd have to be heavier, no?  and I don't need to explain why heavy wheels are terrible (rotational efficiency... bigger/heavier wheels are wayyy inefficient)


----------



## effingcustie

So recently while I was travelling I lent my bike to a friend who then lost it (yes, literally lost it.. I don't know the whole story but it involves LSD, getting naked and arrested) and I didn't have much money and needed a new one asap so ended up with a bit of a clunker.  I don't know anything about bike maintenance but I figure this can be a chance to learn and get it fixed up a bit.  I'm hoping to switch the seat and handlebars (should be simple enough), replace the shifter cables, give everything a good clean, the crank creaks at the moment so either fix that or replace it.  Eventually I'll probably want to sell it and buy something else since the frame is quite heavy but I figure it would be cool to learn a bit about bikes and hopefully get more money for it eventually if its in good shape.

But anyway my question is if there are any good books, websites, etc for a total bike noob to get started with.


----------



## Jabberwocky

w/o any doubt, my best recommendation to you is the Haynes Bicycle Manual (Haynes makes those model-specific car manuals, they have racks of them for most popular cars at Pep Boys and other similar stores - fantastic books for cars, too; i learned a ton on my accord w/ my haynes manual  )  Past that there's nothing as general i can think of, but that book was huge for me in learning bike work (and I still consult it on occasion for things i work w/ less-than-routinely, like gyros or unique brake types - this book has step-by-step directions w/ pictures/details/tips for pretty much anything mechanical you could ever want to complete on a mtb/road bike/bmx.  

Hope your friend is alright, it's one thing to wake up knowing you fucked up, but it's still another to be arrested while tripping (am aware of this  edit: well actually I was young and wasn't charged but was restrained and hospitalized, and yeah lemme tell ya it is terrifying being taken against your will while you're unaware wtf is going on!)

just thought of another good resource- Sheldon Brown's website

my brother's bmx, a pretty sweet WTP Justice w/ lots of aftermarket parts, was just stolen while he was in the store


----------



## flyhighk

Wow that sucks. Did he lock it before entering the store?


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol nope.  and he was in there for far too long, w/o being able to see it from the door.  His fault, but still stings!  
/I'll leave my bike unlocked as well, but always put it upside-down, where i can see it from the register of whererever i am, so that it's all but impossible for someone to be able to get away w/ it - if i'm going to be in a store for minutes, or where i cannot see my bike while @the register, I lock it.


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## Jabberwocky

is that the same image hyperlink?  cuz i see it now


----------



## Jabberwocky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8vvuhxVis

^not recommending the whole vid, but there's a 20sec scene starting @ 1:40 that's hilarious, dan lacey kills a rail that a security guard is leaning on and lands while the dude's trying to punch him off the bike lol


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

bmxxx said:


>



Nice fixie, what is it?

This is mine atm (although it's currently running on a freewheel):






I'm testing riding an Orange 160AM 27.5" tomorrow, it's an expensive bike and I could get better value elsewhere but it's beautiful I'm very tempted:


----------



## ebola?

really enjoying biking through northern California:











ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

catinhat- it's an SE draft.  And your bike's tight as hell, love it!

ebola?- those pics are beautiful!!!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

My dodgy shoulder popped and dislocated on the test ride today (not supposed to be stressing it 8() and I fell off and did this to my knee.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Lol, if you are falling apart to such an extent maybe you need even more suspension   Jk, that Orange is pretty sweet looking.  I just question the value of both 27.5 and 29.  I don't think either is tons better than a good 26.  That being said, if you can afford it go for it.  The 160AM looks pretty much finished, and only needs some slight modification.


----------



## Jabberwocky

damn catinhat that sucks


----------



## realtalkloc

i have been riding my stationary bike at 27km/hr for about an hour, not seeing much results though -_-


----------



## Jabberwocky

i may not getting what you mean, but are you referring to a single, 1hr session?  because you shouldn't expect results from 1 session, if anything the first few sessions of any sport/exercise are just gonna make you sore as your body gets adapted.  Gains happen after continuous sessions.


----------



## bobjayne

I love me some cycling as it was a big part of boxing training as a younger fellow; well it was really triathlons but, I also raced semi-pro BMX for 3 years. So ive an affinity to all bikes and cycling. I try to keep to a schedule of between 125-175km/7 days. Its helping keep my knee as strong as can be before i have the right knee joint replaced later this year.

There's plenty of offroad trails in my area which i bust out on my BMX, not currently owning an MTB. 

Do any of you folk own or ever use those stationary exercise bikes? Thoughts, experiences, etc.

Im considering a purchase for the simple fact im after a stationary, low impact workout. Which so far consists of swimming, push/situps, pulkups, calf raises, squats, these kinda things and low weight high rep weight exercises. 

So naturally im looking for anything, low impact, which is going to further keep the damage to a minimum in the time leading up to the knee replacement.


----------



## thadocta13

bob jayne thats cool you raced BMX back in the day i regret not getting involved in that. my brother rides street and rides with justin inman and eddie cleveland from F-it. 

ive been riding bikes since i can remember. i got into road cycling a few years ago and i wont go back to any other bike. i own a carbon fiber trek madone 4.5 with carbon SRAM shifters, selle italia saddle, titanium speedplay peddles, and currently ive just been training alot so the wheels i have on right now are just some cheap forte titans. the bike weighs 17lbs which is alright but could be better. 

as far as riding goes i dont like spinning on the rollers as much as i prefer a long 50-60mi ride through the beautiful hilly countrysides of oregon

BIKES WHOO! %)


----------



## Jabberwocky

bob- instead of a stationary bike, why not get one of those rigs where you can just suspend the rear wheel of the bike you ride?  Riding indoors has never appealed to me, but if i were to do so it'd definitely be on one of my own bikes w/ the rear wheel stationary setup

thdocta- those fortes on that trek are a faux pas in any sense!


----------



## harmacologist

I recently got a set of bike lights (front and rear).  Previously I just rocked a headlamp for riding, but investing in good lights has made midnight rides much more enjoyable.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Perhaps one day you find the joys of night mountain biking.  You need some strong lights with back up batteries and light, and a headlamp for directional lighting.


----------



## bobjayne

Bmxxx - only reason I want a stationary is to be able start and stop when I can during an acute pain attack, at home and not the highway. I'm also on heavy opioids which catch up on me and I'll need a nanna nap here and there throughout days.

I've thought of your suggestion.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'm confused how those factors would matter?  do you not keep your bike at home?


----------



## beagleboy

What is everyone doing with their bikes in their area at this time of year? 
I mean with the weather changing and the climate shifting.
I would love to see pics of geo-/eco bikes. ( Someone incorporating philosophy of design and the after pics )

Do you have health/drug complications you didn't know about.....Last year there was distinctly a Canadian group of riders that recorded in S.O. their trip on bicycles. 

I originally logged in to learn how a person might prep their bike for storage in the off season.


----------



## jennie76

Here in NC we have some hardcore bikers that ride all year long. It don't seem to matter how cold it gets. However I guess you have to take into consideration that some of the cruisers like the Honda Goldwings have huge wind screens, hand warmers, seat warmers & you can even get suits you wear that can be plugged into the bike & warm your body. That was not a luxury we had riding sport bikes. I use to have a limit of 50 degrees, especially for Saturday & Sunday riding. If it was below 50, I was not riding. The only exception to that was me riding to work in the mornings. I would ride to work as long as the evening was going to be warm enough to enjoy the ride home. I would freeze my ass off some mornings, just to be able to ride home at 5:00. People thought I was crazy. I think the coldest weather I ever rode in was about 40 degrees & that is damn cold on a sport bike! I live only about 25-30 minutes from my job, so about 20 minutes or a little less on the bike. I would suck it up & haul ass to work on those mornings. Then come in & peel of the layers of clothes & stand in front of the little space heater I have in my office & try to warm up. I do really miss those days!

My husband was a motorcycle mechanic before the accident, so I can give you a few tips that we used during the winter if you would like.

Jen


----------



## jennie76

beagleboy I assumed you were talking about motorcycles, since you & I have talked about motorcycles before. I now realize not everyone in the thread is though, so my bad you guys.


----------



## beagleboy

A biker is a biker no matter that a bikes design can denote it a much different animal from another bikers ride. Industry pro's and magazine editorialists all say that the bottom line is get out and ride!


----------



## Jabberwocky

poor mr. dugan   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwlaAY2qCVk


----------



## beagleboy

I am busting out my bike soon. I have been away from this forum for a long time and it is good to be back. 
I had to move and lost my work shop, so I will have to be crafty in making it all happen so I can enjoy wonderful bike sessions at the beach.


----------



## beagleboy

BMXXX
I just found my ps2 game BMXXX and I have the memory card for ALL unlocked levels including Syracuse ( my hometown. I was friends with Mirras cousin ).

Also, I have recently found out the locations of 2 bikeparks very nearby. 
1) action park in Largo near where I live. Its concrete.
2) ross Norton recreation park in Clearwater. It has huge halfpipes and some hips and other jumps.


----------



## ebola?

Lost 20 lb. from my bike commute, back where I want to be.  I was eating so much though; exercise is awesome!

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

congratulations ebola


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Hope you all are doing good.  I am having a really hard time finding the time to keep my cardio up and weight down to do the riding I want.  I've been riding around with all my bikes, but I haven't done any real mountain biking in what seems forever.  I have a nice trekking ride coming up in a few days when the weather is nice that I am really looking forward to.


----------



## beagleboy

Anyone see the new electric high-end downhill mountain bikes? Theyre like $7000 for a very good one.


----------



## ebola?

Sounds intriguing.
I'm trying to train to bike from San Francisco to Santa Cruz.  I'm a bit behind schedule though.  These 2.5 hr. training rides are still leaving me sore...

ebola


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

ebola? said:


> Sounds intriguing.
> I'm trying to train to bike from San Francisco to Santa Cruz.  I'm a bit behind schedule though.  These 2.5 hr. training rides are still leaving me sore...
> 
> ebola



Muscles or from a contact point?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

beagleboy said:


> Anyone see the new electric high-end downhill mountain bikes? Theyre like $7000 for a very good one.



Some of these electric motors have quite a bit of promise.  I'd let the technology ripen a bit.  I am seeing quite a few new electric bikes on the roads here, and I saw an ad for some shimano e-motor.


----------



## beagleboy

Im aggresively making contact with adults on E-bikes in my area and Ive got a Retailer in my area. Sez he's a failed electric car guy and I interviewed for Job with him and shot the shit with his mechanic for a long time. 

Anyone heard of Enduro genre of riding a bike? You ride up the ski slope and then back down.


----------



## chitownskag

I got a single track corse about an hour and a halve from my house if you include driving up the mountain. I got a decent bike its a 2005 trek liquid 25.


----------



## beagleboy

chitownskag said:


> I got a single track corse about an hour and a halve from my house if you include driving up the mountain. I got a decent bike its a 2005 trek liquid 25.


Hello, welcome to Bl!
I just briefly read the mtbreviews on your all mountain Trek.
Questions: is frame made in America?


----------



## ebola?

shimmer said:
			
		

> Muscles or from a contact point?



Muscles.  It's more that I took a 3.5 hour training ride (~50-55 miles of hills) with 2 hour rides the day before and after.  However, I have since developed an infected saddle-sore, so I'm grounded for now. :/

ebola


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

beagleboy said:


> Anyone heard of Enduro genre of riding a bike? You ride up the ski slope and then back down.



It is pretty much timed All Mountain riding.  Doesn't need to be a ski slope.  Enduro/AM bikes are my favorites


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

ebola? said:


> Muscles.  It's more that I took a 3.5 hour training ride (~50-55 miles of hills) with 2 hour rides the day before and after.  However, I have since developed an infected saddle-sore, so I'm grounded for now. :/
> 
> ebola



Ouch, shitty.  Hope you heal quick and are able to get back to it.


----------



## beagleboy

Shimmer.Fade said:


> It is pretty much timed All Mountain riding.  Doesn't need to be a ski slope.  Enduro/AM bikes are my favorites



Oh ok!

Anyone hit jumps mearby them or have previously raced motorcross?


----------



## beagleboy

Bump^

Post pics of your mundane bike


----------



## ebola?

I inherited a bike I'll never be able to afford: hard-tail, decent shocks in the front, sram...6? drivetrain, Lightspeed titanium frame.  It's sufficiently corrosion resistant that they didn't even bother to paint it.

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

Cool!
I was always a fan of GT's ball bearing tumbler process. It produces a natural finish.


----------



## LearntYoung

I've recently done the biking 'Elfstedentocht' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



235km


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

That looks really fun during a warmer time of year


----------



## LearntYoung

It isn't, you'd be sweating your ass off. I did now, actually... Especially when going from the top of the top circle to the bottom. Was going with the leading group that part. Completely exhausted afterwards...


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

LearntYoung said:


> It isn't, you'd be sweating your ass off. I did now, actually... Especially when going from the top of the top circle to the bottom. Was going with the leading group that part. Completely exhausted afterwards...



I don't race, I just ride for fun.  I'm also used to riding in a much hillier environment a bit to the south and east of you


----------



## LearntYoung

Cauberg? I've been biking there as well. My brother won a bet as a kid against a professional Dutch biker climbing that without mountain gears or whatever it's called in English.


----------



## socko

ebola? said:


> Sounds intriguing.
> I'm trying to train to bike from San Francisco to Santa Cruz.  I'm a bit behind schedule though.  These 2.5 hr. training rides are still leaving me sore...
> 
> ebola


I assume you're taking hwy 1. Doesn't the traffic scare you?  I've been run off the road, had bottles thrown at me, spit on, etc in california, even on hwy 1. The car drivers there are some of the nastiest people in the USA. I think only Texas is worse where I was advised to carry a pistol so it would be visible to traffic for a bike ride I was thinkiing of doing across the state..


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

LearntYoung said:


> Cauberg? I've been biking there as well. My brother won a bet as a kid against a professional Dutch biker climbing that without mountain gears or whatever it's called in English.



Haha, a bit further SE in SW Germany.  Down in the Odenwald/Kraichgau area


----------



## AlwaysHighandMad

Ive been driving down to carter road,super fun.I highly recomend if you're close to central florida,but yea look it up.#CENTRAL FLORIDAAA BIKER lol but ive been riding my bike alot more lately saves gas and is fun


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Just ordered some goodies:


----------



## ebola?

not bad, not bad at all. . .
...


			
				socko said:
			
		

> I assume you're taking hwy 1.



Nope, side-streets.  It's immaterial, though, as continued infection issues with saddle sores really knocked my training askew, but I'm still gonna visit this friend soon...so it's gonna be something like San Jose to Santa Cruz instead (sigh. . .).

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

I traded a new 10sp Shimano chain I got for $4.00 ( i bought and sold 3 for $40 a piece ) from an online retailer and traded it to another rider at Pinkbike.com for new $70 Oakley padded mtb size XXL shorts. 

I got $250 Icebreaker GT marino wool padded riding shorts for $4.50 from a thrift store. My dad shipped them to me with the tags still on them. 

The Pearl Izumi shorts tend to have a nice fit due to the short length and have thin padding making them suitable for all occasions. Ive worn them beneath chinos to a job interview. Ive had them for about 3 seasons. I plan on getting a new pair at this seasons end.


----------



## beagleboy

Does anyone else use Mechanix brand or other "work" gloves sold at places like Home Depot/Lowes and put them into double duty use as Mtb gloves?
I do and theyre competively priced. They offer models with plush padding on the palms and on the front too where tree branches and brush whack you.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Pretty nice deals there beagle.  I also bought most of my stuff on sale.  This is the time of year when stuff starts going on sale, but stock is still decent.  My mountain bike was stolen out of my basement (someone left the door open...) a few weeks ago, and I'm really excited to get one built up again even if it is just a XC/trail bike.


----------



## socko

ebola? said:


> not bad, not bad at all. . .
> ...
> 
> 
> Nope, side-streets.  It's immaterial, though, as continued infection issues with saddle sores really knocked my training askew, but I'm still gonna visit this friend soon...so it's gonna be something like San Jose to Santa Cruz instead (sigh. . .).
> 
> ebola



I get them bad too.  I've tried different saddles, special bike shorts, and talcum powder. NOthing works.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Have you ever tried healing wool (ger. Heilwolle)?


----------



## ebola?

hahah...I'm okay now (sort of...I just had to get stitches following an MBT accident ).  This is stupid and gross, but I learned that it is _absolutely essential_ to bike only in clean shorts and to change out of them and shower _directly_ following riding.

ebola


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

You may also learn that biking shorts that were once opaque can show more with time


----------



## Jabberwocky

How far do u have to ride to lose weight


----------



## ebola?

No one can give you a meaningful answer to this, as we don't know how efficient your bike is, how much and what you eat, the details of your genetics, how hilly your area is, etc.
The short answer is, "in amounts sufficient to burn more calories than you take in (when coupled with your resting metabolism and incidental physical activities you undertake throughout the day)."

ebola


----------



## Bagseed

I think that it is more essential to exercise on a regular basis. riding 10km each day will be more productive than 30km a week. I just use my bike as my main form of transportation, so I have to ride it all the time


----------



## ebola?

I guess I started losing weight at the 10 hour a week mark (150-175 miles of hills?), but I like to eat and drink (like...a lot...like near or over 4k kCal / day), and I wasn't too large to begin with.

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

AlwaysHighandMad said:


> Ive been driving down to carter road,super fun.I highly recomend if you're close to central florida,but yea look it up.#CENTRAL FLORIDAAA BIKER lol but ive been riding my bike alot more lately saves gas and is fun



I heard that theres a group of bmx dirt jump riders with some riding area in Dunedin. 
I use the Pinellas trail as Im in Clearwater Florida.
Where are you in central Florida?


----------



## ramblin_rose

If anyone is in or close enough to Austin, TX there are some nice trails in the Walnut Creek area. They also have a place where you can do the BMX jumps. I only know b/c my husband goes a lot. Biking works for him to keep him slim but he's one of those fast metabolism types anyway.


----------



## beagleboy

ramblin_rose said:


> If anyone is in or close enough to Austin, TX there are some nice trails in the Walnut Creek area. They also have a place where you can do the BMX jumps. I only know b/c my husband goes a lot. Biking works for him to keep him slim but he's one of those fast metabolism types anyway.



Hi, Your name caught my attention earlier when I was...trying to spot my Bluelighter status friends. The list of members "online" is located at the bottom of tour screen when on the front page.
Austin tx recently hosted the x games! Did you attend? In 2016 it will be held in Aspen Colorado.
Your status has changed from greenlighter to bluelighter! Youve made over 50 posts on bluelight. And you are now allowed to post in Lounge. Why not introduce yourself?


----------



## beagleboy

Im posting some pics of my bike in hopes that others will too. Please be nice.

*NSFW*: 






















Theres been about five inches of excess chin strap removed from this $4.50 Bell Faction helmet. I bought it on sale and drilled out one of the four rivets connecting the chin strap. I then used an acorn nut and screw purchased from Home Depot to fasten the chin strap. Total cost was in parts was .75 cents.
Most riders helmets have a few extra inches of cumbersome strap Ive noticed. This easy modification makes wearing your helmet a joy. 
***If there is a soul truly interested in doing this for themselves or a loved one contact me and I will pm you detailed instructions complete with step by step photos.


----------



## ramblin_rose

beagleboy said:


> Hi, Your name caught my attention earlier when I was...trying to spot my Bluelighter status friends. The list of members "online" is located at the bottom of tour screen when on the front page.
> Austin tx recently hosted the x games! Did you attend? In 2016 it will be held in Aspen Colorado.
> Your status has changed from greenlighter to bluelighter! Youve made over 50 posts on bluelight. And you are now allowed to post in Lounge. Why not introduce yourself?



Hey-
No, I didn't go to tge X games. I was still rehabbing from a surgery. I know someone who went and they said it was awesome. 
I didn't know about posting in the lounge, I'll have to check it out, thanks.


----------



## beagleboy

Put my bikes away for season


----------



## veodo

sober2 said:


> How far do u have to ride to lose weight



That's not the question.

To lose weight you must be in caloric deficit. 

And in your cardiovascular workouts you should keep 60-70% of your maximum heart rate. Fat burning zone.


----------



## ebola?

> Fat burning zone.



This actually doesn't matter much.  If you burn a greater amount of calories via glycogen, newly circulating glucose from recently ingested food, etc., you will run the same caloric deficit, and if you don't eat more than usual, that caloric deficit will have to come out of bodyfat.  Some strength training is helpful, as increasing muscle mass is the only way to reliably and significantly increase basal metabolic need (mitochondria are concentrated in muscular tissue) (well, your metabolic needs go up with body weight increase in general, but that's not really desirable).  I'll note that I find strength training too boring to do. 

ebola


----------



## beagleboy

Someone post some winter slippery white stuff fun. Homade!!


----------



## tremours

Ive been having some trouble with my chain slipping its more noticeable when going uphill, is there anything i can do?


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

glitter_kiss said:


> Ive been having some trouble with my chain slipping its more noticeable when going uphill, is there anything i can do?



Check the tightness of the chain, check it hasn't stretched, check both the chain and casette aren't worn, and check there isn't any misalignment going on. As a stopgap, cycle in lower gears so you're putting less force through the chain.


----------



## beagleboy

glitter_kiss said:


> Ive been having some trouble with my chain slipping its more noticeable when going uphill, is there anything i can do?



Your chain should never EVER slip.

1) How many speeds is your bike? 1 or 7, 24 etc?

2) Are the shifters ( the thing on the handlebars that makes the gears shift ) working? 

3) are all the shifter cables still on the bike? To your best knowledge have any of the cables been removed? 


You said that the chain slips when going uphill. It sounds like your derailers and shifters need to be adjusted, which isnt that hard to do. 
**Im going to guess that while shifting gears to ride uphill the chain fell off the sprockets and wedged into the wheel? You poor baby! Ill try and help you adjust your derailer. 

Respond to my questions as best you can and tonite I will post a video link instructing you how to fix your chain from slipping glitter kiss.


----------



## beagleboy

Made these snow & ice tires in 2010 and they were great! Cost me $49 total for 2 new tires and 800 screws. Took me 8 hours to make. I had to use a table saw with a sandpaper cutting wheel to shorten up the screws. I ran a liner in between the tire/screw heads and I used tbe Slime brand tubes that are very thick. 
These are comparable ( read better ) than a single tire being sold through a retailer for $90 with only like 100 studs in it.


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## beagleboy

why doesn't someone post some current pics of whats happening where theres no snow.


----------



## beagleboy

For those of you don't know already, 20 times X Games Champion Dave Mirra was found dead of a self inflicted gun shot wound at a friends house in N. Carolina on Feb 4th.


----------



## aihfl

My very old school Schwinn Passage. When I got it overhauled back in December the guys at the bike shop (who barely look old enough to shave, I should add) said, "Oh, you're the guy with the "vintage" Schwinn. It took me across thousands of miles of countryside in Northern Illinois and Eastern Iowa during my college and grad school years. In this day of composite materials, it's still a fast and light bike.






[/IMG]


----------



## beagleboy

^did you ride around drunk alot on that bike? 
Do you remember how much you paid for it? What is the frame made out of?


----------



## beagleboy

anyone riding lately?


----------



## assclass

beagleboy said:


> anyone riding lately?


yeah doing about 10-15km per day


----------



## beagleboy

^what do you ride?


----------



## assclass

beagleboy said:


> ^what do you ride?








hybrid commuter of high durability, but not fastfast on roads or goodgood on trails.

its handled 30x2 daily commutes and 30km bike rides down real mountains.


----------



## beagleboy

Cool.


----------



## beagleboy

Does anyone have presta rims and tubes ( the smaller skinny valve stem ) but found themselves wanting schrader valves because the tubes are more popular and the gas station pumps won't fit presta valves? Below shows you how to drill out your rim.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5FYWdrSiZaU[/video]


----------



## lifeisapicnic

I bike to work every day, snow or rain or sunshine, about 4 miles round trip. I love my bike so much, a vintage road bike from Fuji made in Japan. Starting to get a little rust on my lugs though from being parked outside during long shifts- anyone have any tips for getting rust off steel frames? 

Thanks for any info anyone has.


----------



## beagleboy

lifeisapicnic said:


> I bike to work every day, snow or rain or sunshine, about 4 miles round trip. I love my bike so much, a vintage road bike from Fuji made in Japan. Starting to get a little rust on my lugs though from being parked outside during long shifts- anyone have any tips for getting rust off steel frames?
> 
> Thanks for any info anyone has.


Do you have any pics? If so post them.


----------



## beagleboy

Link to remove rust:
http://http://www.livestrong.com/article/132077-how-remove-rust-bicycle/

Link to prevent rust:
http://www.livestrong.com/article/429080-how-to-stop-your-bike-from-rusting/


Photo of my 1992 Univega alpine pro. Cost $799 new. 4130 chromoly steel frame and offers a very nice ride compared to a fork or full suspension bike! Would not sell it. I want this in my stable because it is rigid ya know, no suspension at all.







And then with front suspension, hydro brake etc. It was front end heavy not to mention the head angle was like riding a chopper because the suspension fork was shorter than the stock fork. Do you get what I'm saying? 

Except for the 2 months where I had broken my jamis full frame and I went ahead and bought another Jamis full frame on sale from a jamis pro rider. It was on sale cause of the color, Purple. I waited until shit was on sale and bought a bunch of gold accesories so I wouldn't look like a jerk to other riders.


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## zzz101

banging thanks man.


----------



## belligerent drunk

A few days ago I saw a new, something like 1000 EUR worth bike parked near a mall, not locked onto any railing. It stood in plain sight, and the only protection was a lock (that seemed to be imbedded onto the frame) locking the rear wheel, so as to stop it from moving, and the metal part of it was about a centimeter in diameter (curved cylinder). That doesn't seem very safe to me, am I missing something? Be it a random cheap bike, I would pay no attention, but this one was top-class as far as casual bikes go.


----------



## beagleboy

belligerent drunk said:


> A few days ago I saw a new, something like 1000 EUR worth bike parked near a mall, not locked onto any railing. It stood in plain sight, and the only protection was a lock (that seemed to be imbedded onto the frame) locking the rear wheel, so as to stop it from moving, and the metal part of it was about a centimeter in diameter (curved cylinder). That doesn't seem very safe to me, am I missing something? Be it a random cheap bike, I would pay no attention, but this one was top-class as far as casual bikes go.


I'm interested, lol...
Do you think you could source some pictures from Google?


----------



## belligerent drunk

I'm not sure if I can find a proper picture, but from what I remember noticing, the only lock was the one blocking the rear wheel from moving, so that it could not be moved on its wheels. However, it was not locked onto any railing, and anyone could just lift it and transport on another vehicle somewhere where the lock could be cut/removed. I mean, obviously it's not as easy as it sounds, but a 1000 EUR bike... I think it's possible that somebody would go for it at one moment or another. Again, am I missing something? I have an about twice as cheap, but still good bike, and I would never think about leaving mine like that somewhere in the city. I've heard of bikes being stolen from busy city parts with lots of people around, by the thieves just cutting through locks.

The lock was something like this:


----------



## beagleboy

That "wheel lock" is the Abus defender. You can also buy the accompanying chain for an added measure of security. 

I believe this locked was designed and used specifically in locking up a cities fleet of bikes. A major city sometimes has available for its citizens bicycles. St Petersburgh and Miami Florida do. I think you may have to sign up and then pay a fee to be a rider in the program.

check out this vid:


----------



## belligerent drunk

I'm not interested in the lock myself, I'm perfectly happy with what I currently have (I should post a pic or two of my bike when I get back home). What concerns me is whether such a lock is actually safe. Again, just out of pure curiosity. From what I can tell, a bike with such a lock could be stolen very easily, and I'm wondering if that is actually the case, or if I'm missing something.


----------



## koneko

What amazing bike porn in this thread.

I'm likely letting the side down posting this, but it's my baby and does it for me  I  my bike X


----------



## beagleboy

^nice bike. It's a gorgeous color. Like the matching shoes too. 


There is a 70 mile paved bike trail behind my house. I try to say hello or lend tools to people broke down in need of help. So many people ride cheap bikes. And then there's bikers like me who spend thousands of dollars tying to look the part and very fashionable.

Where do you ride keoneko? 

And hello!&#55357;&#57013;&#55356;&#57342;


----------



## koneko

beagleboy said:


> ...
> Where do you ride keoneko?
> 
> And hello!����



Hello beagleboy. 

I mostly ride to do my shopping and errands, hence the baskets front and back lol. We have great bike tracks along the coastal paths here, pretty flat in some places. The seaside is my favourite place to cycle. 

I'm definitely not a performance cyclist lol  - if that Scottish hill is too steep I get off and walk 8)

You'd likely enjoy the off road cycling in Scotland, it get's pretty extreme. Never mind the weather!

Great thread, hopefully us slow / moderate cyclists are welcome too. Oh, I never seem to have any problems with my bike on the road, though it's well looked after and maintained by Felix.


----------



## beagleboy

^"Never mind the weather",

That's my kind of cyclist!


----------



## JahSEEuS

beagleboy said:


> Does anyone have presta rims and tubes ( the smaller skinny valve stem ) but found themselves wanting schrader valves because the tubes are more popular and the gas station pumps won't fit presta valves? Below shows you how to drill out your rim.
> 
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5FYWdrSiZaU[/video]



My bike was originally presta, but the og owner drilled out for schraders.  Works fine.  I accidentally bought presta tubes one time, and had to get an adapter, but it worked well..


----------



## Squizz1985

I wish I could afford a nice Cervello, or something of that nature. I had a really nice DeVinci, but it got stolen. I locked it with two locks, as well. Last summer I was crushing miles on a beat up SuperCycle. I must have put 2000miles on that thing! The freakin' pedals kept breaking though.


----------



## assclass

The plastic pedals that come with cheap bikes are not really intended for sustained hard riding.

No need to drop 100$ on solid block machined pedals just get decent aluminum ones.


----------



## JahSEEuS

you can get v good pair with toe clips / straps for under $20


----------



## koneko

beagleboy said:


> ^"Never mind the weather",
> 
> That's my kind of cyclist!



The weather in the west coast of Scotland is incredibly variable. From glorious sunshine to snow, wind and rain all often within a day! I struggle cycling in strong winds, especially up hill  It's the worst bitch ever...Rain is just a fact of life here 

Most who cycle here don't blink an eyelid at rain!




ps: thanks for being so kind to let this noob participate in your thread xxx


----------



## JahSEEuS

koneko said:


> What amazing bike porn in this thread.
> 
> I'm likely letting the side down posting this, but it's my baby and does it for me  I  my bike X
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:









mah baby


----------



## beagleboy

Wow. 
I didn't notice the first time you run shrader valves.
Sweeet jah! Anyone ever give comments on wheel mod irl?


----------



## beagleboy

Belligerent drunk....
I almost forgot to tell you the philosophy behind the design of the wheel lock.

I think it's used on a cities "fleet of bikes" because they usually are very heavy and cumbersome. 

Exactly like this:




Does that make sense? That to steal this bike from your own city would be trouble as its heavy and noticable?


----------



## JahSEEuS

beagleboy said:


> Wow.
> I didn't notice the first time you run shrader valves.
> Sweeet jah! Anyone ever give comments on wheel mod irl?



not really, guy @ community bike workshop noticed, one person asked if it was difficult.  But I didn't actual drill hole, I got it like that so I duno.  But it runs fine.


----------



## beagleboy

Anyone shop in tha past at Pricepoint.com?
They went out of buisness last week. One of my fav online retailers for biking stuff. 
Too bad.
Rip pp.


----------



## beagleboy

Someone post some bike porn. 
Post your ride shim.


----------



## beagleboy

ebola? said:


> hahah...I'm okay now (sort of...I just had to get stitches following an MBT accident ).  This is stupid and gross, but I learned that it is _absolutely essential_ to bike only in clean shorts and to change out of them and shower _directly_ following riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ebola



Good advice


----------



## JahSEEuS

Very solid advice.  I've had some prettty nasty rashes from taking a nap directly after a good long ride / not wearing new undershorts before a long ride ;x ...

Beagle, are you still in Central NY?


----------



## beagleboy

Functiong bike lock and helmet rack. I got used and unused 26in street and dirt tires hung on my bedrooms walls. I gotta do more biking. I want to build a bike like yours when I lose some weight.


----------



## assclass

ebola? said:


> hahah...I'm okay now (sort of...I just had to get stitches following an MBT accident ).  This is stupid and gross, but I learned that it is _absolutely essential_ to bike only in clean shorts and to change out of them and shower _directly_ following riding.
> 
> ebola


you talking about lycra spandexy shorts?

fucking nylon sucks when it melts into your skin.

when I got hit, i had on a headband and it friction burned into my forehead (54km/h wipeout on payment).  it fucking sucked pulling fibers out of my face.  and i think there are a few still stuck in there


----------



## custard

Got a question for fellow bikers:

So I'm thinking of buying either a back basket or a saddle bag to help carry groceries. I found a grocery store about 3K away that's way cheaper than the one closer to me, but carrying all that weight on my back majorly sucks. I've never had either on my bike before, so I'm not sure which is better - pros/cons - or if it doesn't really matter much either way.

The only difference I can think of is that the saddle bag doesn't have as much surface area so you couldn't really put a big backpack in there, and because you need to distribute the weight evenly, you couldn't put one singular heavy thing on one side. I'd want to make sure that however I carry my groceries it's stable and secure enough to do a reasonable-sized shop of about 8 items or so. I'm also curious if one requires more effort than the other to carry the weight, or if it's the same. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## beagleboy

custard said:


> Got a question for fellow bikers:
> 
> So I'm thinking of buying either a back basket or a saddle bag to help carry groceries. I found a grocery store about 3K away that's way cheaper than the one closer to me, but carrying all that weight on my back majorly sucks. I've never had either on my bike before, so I'm not sure which is better - pros/cons - or if it doesn't really matter much either way.
> 
> The only difference I can think of is that the saddle bag doesn't have as much surface area so you couldn't really put a big backpack in there, and because you need to distribute the weight evenly, you couldn't put one singular heavy thing on one side. I'd want to make sure that however I carry my groceries it's stable and secure enough to do a reasonable-sized shop of about 8 items or so. I'm also curious if one requires more effort than the other to carry the weight, or if it's the same. Thoughts? Suggestions?



Here's a solution for grabbin groceries. Read the link below, print the plans out and ask your local bike shops if they could help you. If not an ad on Craigslist might go well. I've never actually had bike panniers. 
http://http://bikecart.pedalpeople.coop

*Custard, I would like to help you but am very tired right now. Keep checking this thread, and/or I'll pm you soon.


----------



## beagleboy

Custard,
Saddlebags are sometimes called panniers.
A front bike basket is actually really really  dangerous for more than a six pack.

A three wheeled bike with rear huge basket....hmmm. Jk lol. My grandma used to haul her cat in a carrier in back along with her mini poodle 3 miles one way into town. Idk. 

Saddlebags are not always easily removable from bike to bring into store when shopping to avoid theft. Is this stores location in a high crime area?

Answer these questions
-What make, model, year, and frame size is your bike? 
-What size are the rims ( 26 inch, 700c, 27 inch, 29 inch )?
-what size are the rubber tires? There should be 2 numbers on the sidewall. Like 26x2.35 for example.
-how much money can you spend total? $25, $50, unlimited.
-3k is the equivelat of 1.8 miles. That's a very short distance. Have you given thought to making more than one trip? 

Other creative solutions to hauling groceries
Have you considered buying a used "wheeled child carrier" off craigslist? It's a three or two wheeled cart that is towed behind your bike and usually attatches to seat post. Kids outgrow these things at like 5 years old. A 5 year old boy is like 55 lbs. that's a lot of kibble. 

Let's talk custard. 
Have you looked online for saddlebags yet? What did you like/dislike?

Besides the pedal people carts, ( the link I posted ) I would go with a used set of saddlebags.


----------



## beagleboy

Custard,
We may have a communications problem. Panniers are saddlebags for bikes. Motorcyclists do NOT use panniers. They are called two entirely words to avoid confusion. 

This is generally called an "under seat bag". 




This is a "front basket". Very dangerous. 




I'm not sure. Never mind, she's got non-alcoholic drinks for sale. 




Very cool. 












Something like this could get stolen easily. Expensive too.




Front panniers. The center of gravity is low.




I like this bike. Front and back panniers. Frames lower bar makes it very safe for rider.




Child carrier:





Custard, what country and city do you live in? What is the terrain like on way to discount food center. 
Funny story. This same thing happened to me last year. I bought a 83cc motor scooter for $900 and rode it the 16 miles round trip to the discount food center many times per month. I gained like 25 lbs. No joke.


----------



## beagleboy

When you use rear or front panniers, it is not much more effort to ride. Picking up the bike it will be heavier.
So is Starting out from a dead stop, possibly depending on what gear you are in.

I would definetly look around at panniers on the Internet. Try and find an affordable rear bike rack ( you need the metal bracket "thingy" that attatches usually to the seat post and fender threaded eyelets on the rear brackets, near the axle on the frame. It costs about $25.) and then find a rear pannier on eBay or locally in paper or Internet forum. I would buy a used pannier in good condition.:D

Take your time and don't buy the first one you see. Make sure it fits your bike before you pay. Actually attatch the pannier and rack and put some weight on it. I would even approach a stranger that is riding a bike with panniers and explain your plight. Bikers are friendly, can't you tell?!


----------



## beagleboy

8 items in a rear pannier would be noticeable. But wouldn't diminish the fun a bike provides for traveling.


----------



## beagleboy

Where are you custard?
You get my pm? 
Cmon back jack!!


----------



## beagleboy

thread goes like beags/jah/assclass
.....Ebola every now and then.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hello 

one of the things I love/hate about biking in Los Angeles are the cars. They are fun to mess with, but if I fuck with someone too hard I end up hurting.


----------



## koneko

Appreciate most of you are American but if you ever get the chance to come and cycle in Scotland, you,re in for a treat. The 7 states is pure forest, off road and mountainous but with decent tracts and signage. Worth a go for any noob with out a wicker basket and town tyres! It scares the shit out of me!


http://scotland.forestry.gov.uk/activities/mountain-biking/7stanes


----------



## Jabberwocky

yeeeaaah that kinda dose look like fun


----------



## beagleboy

I have heard bad things about Los Angeles traffic. I like to fuck with cars too. I've been fucked with by cars in return sooo. Do you wear a helmet toothpastedog?


My father and I went to Scotland website. Pretty cool. We both agreed if we had the chance.

Me today: flat tire woes.


----------



## beagleboy

Some art my father made for my house:





Cool or not cool? It's a retired Redline disk rim with Intense tire.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hahaha that is fucking AWESOME!

and yes I wear a helmet. I also know how to roll and carry a big chain lest someone wants to mess with me and mah baby


----------



## JahSEEuS

beagleboy said:


> Functiong bike lock and helmet rack. I got used and unused 26in street and dirt tires hung on my bedrooms walls. I gotta do more biking. I want to build a bike like yours when I lose some weight.


You talking to me bout building a bike like mine?  You should, they are fast as fuck and fun to ride.  Also, I see you are a Hammer man, nice!  Just played some tennis under the lights last night.  You still haven't answered if you are a CNY guy.



custard said:


> Got a question for fellow bikers:
> 
> So I'm thinking of buying either a back basket or a saddle bag to help carry groceries. I found a grocery store about 3K away that's way cheaper than the one closer to me, but carrying all that weight on my back majorly sucks. I've never had either on my bike before, so I'm not sure which is better - pros/cons - or if it doesn't really matter much either way.
> 
> The only difference I can think of is that the saddle bag doesn't have as much surface area so you couldn't really put a big backpack in there, and because you need to distribute the weight evenly, you couldn't put one singular heavy thing on one side. I'd want to make sure that however I carry my groceries it's stable and secure enough to do a reasonable-sized shop of about 8 items or so. I'm also curious if one requires more effort than the other to carry the weight, or if it's the same. Thoughts? Suggestions?


I use my 30L backpack with carabiners for anything I need to clip on if possible.  I weigh around 240lbs. though so I have a pretty wide distribution on my back.  I've been thinking about rear panniers though at some point.  Maybe if I get another hybrid bike.  I feel like having that weight on the bike would throw off balance ? 



beagleboy said:


> Very cool.


Feel like these would get in the way of pedaling?



koneko said:


> Appreciate most of you are American but if you ever get the chance to come and cycle in Scotland, you,re in for a treat. The 7 states is pure forest, off road and mountainous but with decent tracts and signage. Worth a go for any noob with out a wicker basket and town tyres! It scares the shit out of me!
> 
> 
> http://scotland.forestry.gov.uk/activities/mountain-biking/7stanes




Fucking badass mate.  Would love to check out.  Thinking my next bike will be some sort of trail bike.


beagleboy said:


> I have heard bad things about Los Angeles traffic. I like to fuck with cars too. I've been fucked with by cars in return sooo. Do you wear a helmet toothpastedog?
> 
> 
> My father and I went to Scotland website. Pretty cool. We both agreed if we had the chance.
> 
> Me today: flat tire woes.


That sucks, sorry to hear.  Do you carry extra tubes / tools?  I have found them to come in handy many times...




beagleboy said:


> Some art my father made for my house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool or not cool? It's a retired Redline disk rim with Intense tire.



I like it... seems to go with your athletic aesthetic (from what I've seen)


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks for all the comments on the wall art. No one but a biker would understand it. 

Jah: I moves from Oswego ny to Central Fl in 2012 where I now reside. Ocala is the place for downhill mtb. The rest of state is flat.
Yes, I carry tools. 
I am looking to build a steel mtb rigid fork "speed" bike with flat handlebars. Maybe fixed gear maybe something simple like 7 or 8 to keep it "unique"! I don't know what size/thickness tires/rims combos and wether disk or v brake. I'm leaning towards 8 speed rear with vbrakes. And 1.95 tires for a light weight build. 

Are there bikes on Rio Olympics this year?

*that center tube pack would definitely get in way of legs.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I think they may have completed all cycling events... 

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rio cycling


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need to get my bike serviced. I will be without her for a week and I'm not sure I know how I'm going to cope. It is gonna be one LONG week


----------



## koneko

Have any of you heard of Danny Macaskill? He's a major biking hero here in Scotland. 

Hopefully this video and some others on poo tube channels of his adventure in the Isle of Skye's Cuillin mountains will interest and excite you die hard cyclists :D  The Cuillin's are the most spectacular and challenging mountains in British Isles. I've walked them but the thought of cycling them terrifies me


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hell yeah! I love that kid!


----------



## JahSEEuS

i've seen some of the crazy shit he's done in the states for redbull ... very skilled rider

also, extremely mental


----------



## assclass

trials riders are nuts. 

sick vid.


----------



## beagleboy

My father likes him. He's a product of the Scotland biking scene.


----------



## beagleboy

My dads old. His balance is fading as he ages. He's designed some balancing exercises to help him regain them. He says he gets better as the day progresses.

He does them on a bike in a parking lot. He knows of trials and wants a trials bike.


----------



## JahSEEuS

these are pretty good for balance training.  not too expensive either.


----------



## beagleboy

Yes. My dads had one. You can inflate them and shit. Yup.


----------



## beagleboy

What should I use for rim tape? To prevent the tube from going into the holes and popping? 
I like the harder plastic kind because they don't use glue which melts in the high heat sometime.

Does Walmart have any good rim strips? Bell brand is usually a quality products


----------



## beagleboy

Some bike pron from 1995z 
Dyno Slammer non-team model.





At this time Dave Mirras cousin was riding Haro. I liked what gt/dyno had to offer.


----------



## beagleboy

Any bmxrs here. 
Past or present?


----------



## JahSEEuS

never got into it.  couple kids in the neighborhood were always stealing 'em though.  we did have some little bike trails and a pretty cool natural half pipe that we would try and do tricks off of.


----------



## dextrodoctor

Talk about bikes


----------



## beagleboy

So did anyone go on any awesome rides this summer?


----------



## assclass

want to build a bike around this fork

https://www.crustbikes.com/products/clydesdale-fork


----------



## beagleboy

That's very innovative. I would consider.


----------



## belligerent drunk

beagleboy said:


> So did anyone go on any awesome rides this summer?



Nah not really. Didn't find the time and motivation to go on a bike trip this summer. Last summer was great though, probably 4-5 trips altogether. 

You?


----------



## beagleboy

Yes, I'm in a new area on the Gulf of Mexico. The soil is sandy but there are scenic bike paths complete with exotic animals. Beautiful, remote yet developed and well taken care of. There are so many biker:kayak friendly bats that sell $1 draft beers. Probaly went on 10 trips. Humid as fuck though. A 100oz camelback is a must.


----------



## thadocta13

beagleboy said:


> Yes, I'm in a new area on the Gulf of Mexico. The soil is sandy but there are scenic bike paths complete with exotic animals. Beautiful, remote yet developed and well taken care of. There are so many biker:kayak friendly bats that sell $1 draft beers. Probaly went on 10 trips. Humid as fuck though. A 100oz camelback is a must.



That sounds badass! What kind of bike(s) do you ride currently? 

I posted in this thread a long time ago I think. I still have the same bike from when I posted. It has served me well all these years. I ride road bikes for leisure and training purposes. I have a carbon fiber 2010 Trek Madone 4.5, 56cm. Mostly stock parts except for a few. I have Forte Titan rims with Gatorskin wheels which are really awesome tires for training and commuting. I have a Specialized carbon fiber/Ti saddle. Stainless Speedplay Zero peddles which are clipless but are some of the best I've ever used. I only use these now. They are lightweight, and round disc shaped with about 1/2" thickness. They are so smooth and easy to clip into and to release. I also have some aluminum PRO Series handlebars that I'm not sire which brand they are. 

Who else rides road bikes or competes in races? My dad got me into road bicycling, he used to race category 2 and was in terrific shape. Any old school BMX racers? My brother was the one who was big into BMX. He got really good and made alot of friends who rode too. Some of them got really good and went on to go pro. Eddie Cleveland is one guy we were friends with but he moved to Cali and started riding for F-It. My brother and his buddies are the ones who built Solame, a well known dirt trail in our area. If you ever watched BMX videos than you have seen Solame. It's a really secluded area and there is a 2nd area next to the river that has really really big dirt jumps. Very tight runs and the jumps are real tall with tight trannys. They are called the Speedbumps cuz of their size and there is a street sign nailed to a tree that says "Speedbumps" lol. 

It would be cool to hear from anyone who has raced or competed.


----------



## thadocta13

Also if you're into BMX check out Dakota Roche he is badass. My brother used to ride with him along time ago. Here's a link:

https://youtu.be/AzLF7utMWdg


----------



## beagleboy

My bike. Custom 2010 Jamis. 
I have a few thousand into it. 
It's more reliable than something cheaper and very easy to maintain every season. 
I have to watch the frame with my heavy body weight though. I've had to replace part of the frame because it cracked very badly while abusing the bike.


----------



## The Lord Daw

I love it, but I stick to ones with Engines in so not too healthy


----------



## beagleboy

Get your pic someplace where it belongs. 
It's really out of place and makes no sense. No one will respond. Bluelight doesn't have a motorcycle thread anymore


----------



## The Lord Daw

beagleboy said:


> Get your pic someplace where it belongs.
> It's really out of place and makes no sense. No one will respond. Bluelight doesn't have a motorcycle thread anymore



Only a bit of fun but you must be one of those fucking militant cyclists who thinks that every other road user should bow down before them....pfft!


----------



## JahSEEuS

He's honestly probably just been up for over 48 hours on dat meth.

I found the humor in your post and it's a cool hobby.

Beags current setup uses dot5 fluid for hydraulic brakes so he basically has a motor vehicle


----------



## beagleboy

The Lord Daw said:


> Only a bit of fun but you must be one of those fucking militant cyclists who thinks that every other road user should bow down before them....pfft!


I sent you a pm with my apology. 
Thanks for bringing the healthy living biking nerds unite thread a bit O humor in the closing months of bike weather this season. 

If you have any bike related questions this is an excellant source. 

Thank you too Jah. Nice catch brother.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Yea, beags no prob.  I love your vivacity and passion for biking.  
  Don't ever change.  Unless you want to.  Then do that. 

You cool af, hopefully we can ride together some day.  You ever consider riding up the coast?


----------



## beagleboy

That would be some shit. 
I'm stuck in Florida for a few more months.
Wow, we both live at opposite ends of a border in the United States.


----------



## beagleboy

Hey ugh, I'm currently wondering about my snow-bound brothers. How they're gonna do it in the winter months. Chiefly if they have any experience with a studded tire "snow bike"? Do you? 
In 2010 I made some custom studded tires. Took 8 hours to make two.


----------



## beagleboy

Pics:


----------



## JahSEEuS

that looks badass af.  we have a bunch of snow bikers 'round here.  I usually hang it up for the winter myself, though.  Doesn't that effect the tube?  I'd be interested in putting something like this together.  Do you have any info on the best way to put this into practice?


----------



## beagleboy

Yea, I used the very thick slime brand tubes and also used a n old inner tube as a barrier between the tube and the tire to prevent the screw heads from puncturing the tire. Never had a flat.
I paid $30 for the brand name tires and like $16 for pan head sheet metal screws. I used a table saw with a stiff sandpaper like blade to grind down the sharp screws to something usable. That is very much key to making truly usable performance studded tires.



I picked this 26in 15 speed Shimano sis equipped mountain bike. Im cleaning it and replacing all the cables and brake pads and asking $45 for it. It's a nice example of a rigid steel frame DepRtment store bike! This is the shit I do on the side and is a breeze and rewarding for me.


----------



## beagleboy

It's ready for a new owner.


----------



## JahSEEuS

you sell that sucka yet?  

this is more just a beagle-signal ala the bat-signal.  

hope you're doing a-ok dude.


----------



## beagleboy

Any bikers out there? Big or tall, skinny or fat, cruisy or straight? 
Drug user/non-drug user?

-what brand bike are you riding?
-what is the model? Color


----------



## belligerent drunk

Bought new mountain bikes for me and my wife 2 months ago. Scott bikes with 29" wheels, disc brakes, mine got 27 gears, hers 30; mine's regular aluminium, hers is a lighter version. Pics below under NSFW tags. What I'm wondering is how come her brakes work so much better. Her front brake is significantly bigger than the rear, or my front (my front brake is as big as my and her rear). Both her front and rear breaks are immensely "sharp" with me on the bike, mines are great but feel much inferior. Both are hydraulic Shimano breaks. 

Other than that I'm very satisfied with our bikes. I've already got 900 km from random biking with and without our son.


*NSFW*: 










Oh, and a heavy drug user here. Still very fit from my track and field days. Although I'm starting to adapt the stereotypical cyclist's body shape with enormous leg muscles and average arm muscles. OK, my arms are still fine, but if I continue like this, I'll start looking pretty funny. Sort of like bodybuilders who skip leg days, only the opposite.


----------



## beagleboy

belligerent drunk said:


> Bought new mountain bikes for me and my wife 2 months ago. Scott bikes with 29" wheels, disc brakes, mine got 27 gears, hers 30; mine's regular aluminium, hers is a lighter version. Pics below under NSFW tags. What I'm wondering is how come her brakes work so much better. Her front brake is significantly bigger than the rear, or my front (my front brake is as big as my and her rear). Both her front and rear breaks are immensely "sharp" with me on the bike, mines are great but feel much inferior. Both are hydraulic Shimano breaks.
> 
> Other than that I'm very satisfied with our bikes. I've already got 900 km from random biking with and without our son.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and a heavy drug user here. Still very fit from my track and field days. Although I'm starting to adapt the stereotypical cyclist's body shape with enormous leg muscles and average arm muscles. OK, my arms are still fine, but if I continue like this, I'll start looking pretty funny. Sort of like bodybuilders who skip leg days, only the opposite.



The size of the rotors matters: bigger rotors equal more stopping force. The biggest is 203mm, then 180 and the smallest is 160mm. “Rotors or disks” are the round thing attached to the wheel. Calipers are the thing that squeezes the rotor. Sorry if you already know this. Wasn’t sure.
If you upgrade to a bigger rotor you have to buy the correct size adapter also. It’s the black u-shaped bracket that attaches your hydraulic brake caliper to the frame or fork.

Stickyness or “grabbiness” is due very largely to the type of brake pads that you have. They come in either organic compound or metallic sintered. 
Organic brake pads wear out faster and are more grabby. They are also much nosier. Honk honk! People call it the dreaded turkey call. 
Metallic sintered last longer than organic and start to work after they heat up. They’re used a lot on downhill bikes. 

Personally I use 1 organic and 1 metallic sintered brake pad on my front and rear hydro brakes.


----------



## beagleboy

Belligerent drunk: I looked at your photos. Your front rotor is a 160mm. You want to upgrade to a 180mm or a 203mm. Your bike manufacturer made that bikes brake system very very underpowered when they built it. Like seriously man, I can’t believe they put the smallest size rotor on the front.
It’d be like $20 for a 180 or 203 rotor and  like $15 for the adaptor. And like $8 s&h. Itd be a smart upgrade and one that you would feel also. 

If you’d like, I could look on eBay and help you select the right size. No problem. I love to help fellow blue light bikers.


Your wife’s front rotor looks like a 180mm. And your front is a 160mm. That’s why her braking is better than yours. I recommend a 203mm for front ( or at least a 180mm ) and a 160mm or a 180mm for rear. 

Oh yea, I like your bikes fenders and the orange rear wheel reflectors. You don’t see orange reflectors that often. I have them in my bike. The black bike has Kenda tires. I too run Kenda tires.


----------



## beagleboy

Same goes for other riders on this forum. I have a lot of free time right now and if you have any bike related questions or are having a hard time diagnosing whats wrong with your bike, don’t hesitate to ask me.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Thanks for the detailed answer, beagleboy! I know how disc brakes work, been using disc brake bikes for many many years now.

It's a long story, but I don't have that bike anymore. I got a new one. Here's the pic:


*NSFW*: 










This bike is a major improvement, it weighs about 12.5 kg and the front brake is slightly bigger. This bike doesn't have the same braking issue - its brakes work great.

I have another question though. The new bike has 2 gears in the middle and 11 in the back, making 22 total. What's the rationale here? I was thinking to decrease weight, but 1 extra cog is not that much, is it?

Have you posted a picture of your bike somewhere in this thread?


----------



## beagleboy

belligerent drunk said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer, beagleboy! I know how disc brakes work, been using disc brake bikes for many many years now.
> 
> It's a long story, but I don't have that bike anymore. I got a new one. Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bike is a major improvement, it weighs about 12.5 kg and the front brake is slightly bigger. This bike doesn't have the same braking issue - its breaks work great.
> 
> I have another question though. The new bike has 2 gears in the middle and 11 in the back, making 22 total. What's the rationale here? I was thinking to decrease weight, but 1 extra cog is not that much, is it?
> 
> Have you posted a picture of your bike somewhere in this thread?



Scott is a good brand bike. What does it have for shifters/derailers? 

I have the 1990 Cannondale Killer V 900. In seasons 1 and 2 on the Seinfeld tv show this same bike was hanging up in front of Jerry’s bathroom. In season 2 episode 8 they switched to the green Klein. My dad bought it New for $1000 in 1991. 




2005 Jamis Dakar xlt. Candy Apple red powder coat paint. My first full suspension frame. Bought frame for $150 off Craigslist!! 




Fully custom 2010 Jamis Parker 2: built this piece by piece. Fox shock, Marzochi fork, 10mm axles, hope pro evo 2 front wheel ($250 ) etc etc. I spent a lot of time building this bike. It’s super fast and really fun to ride. The suspension soaks up all the bumps making it seem like a Cadillac. 










This is what I’m into this year. It’s a 1991 chromoly steel Japanese made Univega Alpina pro. My dad paid $700 for it new in 1992. 
It’s mechanically perfect and offers a different ride than my full suspension and hydro brake bikes. It’s super light. I replaced the cantilever brakes with V-brakes, installed very stiff Jagwire cables on brakes and shifters, carbon fiber front derailer, carbon seatpost, 2.35 tires fit the frame just barely, SRAM wheelset, 10 speed rear cassette, two chainrings in front, SRAM x7 shifters, titanium rail saddle. I’m against putting a suspension fork on the front even though I have an extra one laying around. This is a great example of a rigid bike. You can really feel the terrain your riding on. 





There’s better pictures of my purple bike in this thread a few pages back too.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Damn, you have quite a few bikes lol. Cool collection!

I have Shimano shifters IIRC. Nothing special.


----------



## treezy z

I'm not a nerd, I almost always bike if it's under 2 miles (weather permitting) because it's fun as hell, I really enjoy it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sold my car earlier this year and had been busing around. got sick of it taking 45 minutes to go 5 miles, so bought a 1992 trek 700 off craigslist. mostly been using it to get around, but went joyriding with it for the first time yesterday. 30 miles up and down the lakefront trail.

did about 10 miles today, for the sake of transportation. it's a rush biking in city traffic.





that's my bike. everything is original except the saddle, which was replaced by a previous owner. even the tires, which seem fine despite being decades old.

while waiting for my food, i was keeping on eye on it through the restaurant window. because i bolted it to a street sign too thick to include the back wheel in the U. these kids set two hackie sacks or some sort of bean bag toys on the seat and started taking pics of it. then one of them bent down and i figured they were about flip the quick releases. i was getting ready to fly out the door and give chase. instead the kid just took more pictures. it looked like they were photographing the drivetrain. or maybe getting a lower perspective of their bean bags. while i think it's cool, it's certainly not a high-end bike. maybe they're into bikes and noticed the old school biopace chainrings, which are making a comeback. i wanted to lean out the door and ask them what they were doing, but i figured that would scare them away. so i'm left curious. is taking pictures of hackie sacks on different objects the new planking? 

that alpina pro looks nice, beagleboy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what kind of bike do you ride, @nuttynutskin?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

after getting a flat, i took in my bike in with the original 1992 multi-track matrix 700 x 35 tires. while replacing the tube, mechanic said the tire was rotting and more flats were in my future if i didn't replace. i did get about 500 miles on them before that flat. it wasn't a puncture. while cutting through a park, a spazing dog ran in front of me and, in my swerve, i got caught in a rut between the cement and grass. fortunately didn't go down. 

replaced with michelin dynamic sport tires, 28mm. completely slick, as i ride 99 percent on road for commute. for some reason websites call them "semi-slick," but there's no tread whatsoever. they're what the shop recommended. he said i could spend more, but the price would be the primary difference. only have five miles on them -- back from the bike shop, barely beating a rain storm -- so not yet entirely sure what i think of them.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

after my 30-something year old act that came with my craigslist bike went on the fritz, i picked an edge 830. went with it over the cheaper 820 because reviews said the 820 could be problematically sluggish. while biking is quickly teaching me the city in a way driving never would, i still end up lost from time to time. pulling out a cellphone while riding is a hassle. hopefully this fixes that. in addition, i'm interested in the different training features (though i'd need to buy and actually use a hrt monitor to get the most out of them).

gave it a test run last night, and while i still have a lot to learn about it's features, it did its job. 

cost more than my bike, but it appears to be very easy to move from one bike to the next. also rei has a dope return policy. usually one year, but 90 days for outdoor electronics. that's generous and more than enough time to determine if i made a good purchase. and i got $40 bucks credit ($40 back + $20 gift card - $20 onetime signup fee with no dues) for becoming a lifetime member.

reversed the out-front mount that came with it to get the placement i desire. rolled some electrical tape around the area first as my handlebars were not thick enough for even the larger spacer. electrical tape to the right of the mount was added in addition to the tape under the mount because it's hot enough the adhesive melts and it was sliding to the right. i'm sure there's something better to add to keep it in place -- maybe a zip tie -- but that's working for now.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

returned the 830 and got the 830 bundle package. with a heart rate monitor, cadence sensor, and additional speed sensor (supposed to be more accurate than GPS alone). silly stuff, but the machine wants its sensors. 

love my new thinner, slicker tires. it does look like they are wearing fast.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

kinda torn between this and nutty's tread, but i don't wanna overrun his log. @leet, let's see your bike. 

also i dislike my new, thin slick tires. yeah they are great when the pavement is pristine, but on an unmaintained road i'm in a constant state of controlled crash.


----------



## leet

Voodoo Marassa hybrid bike, new to me in 2013

I'm selling it having just put two new tyres and replaced brake cables and a new chain.  I'm going electric and can't wait!

Me and that bike have been everywhere together.


----------



## Hylight

i want to go right now but i might 
settle for xanax instead


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^do both! benzos and bikes for the win. took some etizolam today before hopping on my bike and running morning errands. not that i advocate benzo use. but you know, if that’s the path you’ve chosen.

beautiful ride, leet. sure it’s bittersweet to let it go. electric for commuting, deeper trail rides, or?


----------



## Hylight

whoa i might fall but other than that i dunno.☺
i am going to see if the energy drink helps me move for starterz. 
xanax and hylight = biking dead on the trail.
loooooool ?
i might give it a try someday.
can it involve cardiac interference or. . . . could it take hours instead of minutes. . . ..


----------



## Hylight

*THANXX*


----------



## Hylight

*IF LEET DID IT, I WILL ! ! ??*


----------



## leet

@hydroazuanacaine

I just want to go further, on a ride I do 12 -15 miles, sometimes a leisurely 6, I should do 20 - 25 miles a ride _and_ not have to count the hills with an electric bike.

BUT I'll be confined to road trips and light off roading with it - I can get pretty nearly everywhere on the carrera because I can just put it on my shoulder and carry it over obstacles, up slopes etc, the electric bike will be too heavy for that.

Can't afford two bikes either, I've had a great offer on the carrera and the electric is the most I've ever spent on a bike by a country mile


----------



## ProfessrHyperdimensional

hydroazuanacaine said:


> after getting a flat, i took in my bike in with the original 1992 multi-track matrix 700 x 35 tires. while replacing the tube, mechanic said the tire was rotting and more flats were in my future if i didn't replace. i did get about 500 miles on them before that flat. it wasn't a puncture. while cutting through a park, a spazing dog ran in front of me and, in my swerve, i got caught in a rut between the cement and grass. fortunately didn't go down.
> 
> replaced with michelin dynamic sport tires, 28mm. completely slick, as i ride 99 percent on road for commute. for some reason websites call them "semi-slick," but there's no tread whatsoever. they're what the shop recommended. he said i could spend more, but the price would be the primary difference. only have five miles on them -- back from the bike shop, barely beating a rain storm -- so not yet entirely sure what i think of them.


Damn dog!!  My cyclocross has 700 x 35s.  Cool stuff.  My Fuji has like 28mm but it is falling apart.  You're a real road warrior then?  I hate commuting in wet conditions.  I usually don't but like yesterday I got soaked coming home from an interview.  I would have taken the bus if I knew it was raining and I was working that day.  Maybe I need to soldier up here and be a road warrior too?


----------



## ProfessrHyperdimensional

Hylight said:


> electrified mojo !


YA BABY! YA!

I feel a need to share a song for that.  I was gonna go with something Austin Powers soundtrack but really it's not feeling right and mojo is more original to The Doors now isn't it?  Correct me if I'm wrong or annoying.

Black Betty screams electrified mojo now doesn't it?


----------



## ProfessrHyperdimensional

leet said:


> @hydroazuanacaine
> 
> I just want to go further, on a ride I do 12 -15 miles, sometimes a leisurely 6, I should do 20 - 25 miles a ride _and_ not have to count the hills with an electric bike.
> 
> BUT I'll be confined to road trips and light off roading with it - I can get pretty nearly everywhere on the carrera because I can just put it on my shoulder and carry it over obstacles, up slopes etc, the electric bike will be too heavy for that.
> 
> Can't afford two bikes either, I've had a great offer on the carrera and the electric is the most I've ever spent on a bike by a country mile


I see bikes with motors of some kind all over here.  I can't say an electric bike is a bad idea, no it is a fabulous idea.  But honestly when you have a motor on a cycle it's cheating?  Oh whatever right don't worry I'm not a stuck up cyclist who hates cheaters.


----------



## leet

@ProfessrHyperdimensional

Cheating?  On an e-bike? Hahaha I'm not in the Tour de France

[link]www/youtube:tourdefrancekraftwerk73469869457y /youtube[link] lol

Prof, I just float about high on drugs you see


----------



## Hylight

PED might be my next doc, but . . . . . .


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

ProfessrHyperdimensional said:


> Damn dog!!  My cyclocross has 700 x 35s.  Cool stuff.  My Fuji has like 28mm but it is falling apart.  You're a real road warrior then?  I hate commuting in wet conditions.  I usually don't but like yesterday I got soaked coming home from an interview.  I would have taken the bus if I knew it was raining and I was working that day.  Maybe I need to soldier up here and be a road warrior too?


i don't have a job so it's easy right now. if it's raining outside i can go wherever i need to go later. or i can show up wet, because anytime i have an appointment i'm paying them not the other way around. and i can wear whatever i want because, again, no one is paying me to do otherwise. still, i get caught in the rain all the time. i got two headlights on my bike and if i'm gonna be out for a while i carry a spare taillight. if i got lights and a helmet, nothing else really matters. well gps, but between my garmin and my cellphone at least one will have battery. i get everywhere on time with a bike. bus is the opposite. if i'm about to be late, on my bike i can change that.

nice you're interviewing! i took the bus to an interview today. because i didn't want to bike in what has to be worn for an interview. get all sweaty. i fucking hate being sweaty. take like three showers a day. wherever i get hired either needs to have a shower or be gym adjacent.

biking disconnects you from the city a little bit. i was playing chess on my phone after my interview waiting for the bus, and for a second i was like, "someone could run by and grab my phone." then i realized i was being crazy. not because someone couldn't grab my phone, but because who the fuck was going to and who cares. you're by yourself when you're biking. like driving. disconnects you. bad for my photography. but it's worth it. it's fun as fuck. i haven't been doing it very long and i'm already good. i was going down an alleyway and there was truck unloading. so slim space between the wall and the truck. a month ago i'd have gotten off my bike. today, slid right by without slowing down. i'll always keep perspective though. i hope. i see some people who you can tell feel invincible because they've been biking so long do some rude and dumb stuff.

anyway, let's see some more bikes. mine's out on the road and i'm probably gonna leave it there tonight -- perks of a craigslist bike -- but i'll take a pic of my new tires tomorrow.

oh, i got a paint job for pride month ...






left it out and in the morning it was covered in streamers. it had rained and they left some heavy dye. i really like it, but rain has washed most of it away at this point. still enough remnant to make me smile and indicate a junker.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Not sure why I never saw this thread.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^yeah this seems like you're kinda place.

i was feeling some late night macaroons so i grabbed my bike on the way back up ...





lookin' slim





notice that duct tape? sensors on this bad boy.





also got two different grip shifters. changed it out myself. $20 for a set and sold the back one for $10 on ebay. excuse the laundry in background but i was done kicking my stuff around to keep personal items outta the photos.


----------



## Hylight

nuttynutskin said:


> Not sure why I never saw this thread.






*i wish i could go out mountain biking again.
it would be a great recovery for me. *​


----------



## nuttynutskin

Hylight said:


> *i wish i could go out mountain biking again.
> it would be a great recovery for me. *​



What's stopping you?


----------



## Hylight

nuttynutskin said:


> What's stopping you?


aww sweet. well what isn't. too tired to even type, think. paws still isn't doing good with me and pain, i miss my relief when i am done. it's horrible. but i will get over it. this is what i am hoping for. Somehow.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

on the way out the wind was against me and i was going so slow. on the way home i was flying. top speed was 29.6mph on a flat surface. strava segments that averaged 25mph. could have gone even faster but was on lakefront trail during air show weekend; trying not to pickup a manslaughter charge. was a sailboat out there.


----------



## Hylight

hydroazuanacaine said:


> on the way out the wind was against me and i was going so slow. on the way home i was flying. top speed was 29.6mph on a flat surface. strava segments that averaged 25mph. could have gone even faster but was on lakefront trail during air show weekend; trying not to pickup a manslaughter charge. was a sailboat out there.


lolol ol 
i roll down the mt. so fast and w/o a helmet, but i figure if the bike explodes i will just roll into a ball and try to bank it into the ditch lolol. i have to get back out someday soon. i can even ride in the winter between storms. someday.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i’d think a helmet would be helpful in that tuck and roll approach. i wear a helmet like a seatbelt, always and even if i’m just going down the block real quick.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> on the way out the wind was against me and i was going so slow. on the way home i was flying. top speed was 29.6mph on a flat surface. strava segments that averaged 25mph. could have gone even faster but was on lakefront trail during air show weekend; trying not to pickup a manslaughter charge. was a sailboat out there.



Seriously? That's like the average Tour de France speed.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Do you guys warm up? I think I'm gonna start riding on flat for about 10 mins before I do my hill climbing.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yes but google tells me the tour de france is over 2k miles. strava segments are about half a mile. a "strava segments" are pieces of commonly ridden routes on which this app collects and compares rider data. so you might do seven segments in 10 miles, and they will total less than 10 miles because not every part of your ride is a strava segment.

i don't warm up. i don't hill ride either. i do stretch before going for a long ride. before going for a short ride too, if i remember. getting a calf cramp during a ride is no fun. you instantly extend it because you're pedaling, which i suppose is good because that gets rid of it fast. hurts.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i leave my bike outside often now. feels good. i even keep my bikepump in the mailroom sometimes and pump my tires up on the street. i don't want it to get stolen, but it's not worth bringing it inside all the time. if it's on the street, i'll take it for shorter rides.

i tried it going to the grocery store recently, because i had a bunch of errands to run. will not again. holding something heavy in one hand has a huge influence on the ride. it was pulling me in that direction way too much for comfort. i've also tried biking with a big box under one arm. not safe. i don't know what i was thinking because i've had to swerve and/or slam on my breaks before.

any progress on your new bike, @leet? i saw a girl with an electric bike yesterday. she was flying.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Why don't you stop at red lights eh? Too good to follow the highway code eh? You need to ride a motorbike, that might teach you some fuckin roadsense..


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

personally, i do stop at red lights! and stay stopped until it turns green. lots of cyclist here will either stop and then go even though it's still red or do a rolling stop. including more conservative cyclists. it's the norm. crazy.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

hydroazuanacaine said:


> personally, i do stop at red lights! and stay stopped until it turns green. lots of cyclist here will either stop and then go even though it's still red or do a rolling stop. including more conservative cyclists. it's the norm. crazy.



Well I salute you! But unfortunately you are in the minority. I drive all day long and I'm sick of seeing spandex clad wankers with absolutely no sense of self preservation doing all sorts of fucked up shit on the roads endangering themselves and other road users. Just because you've got dayglo shorts on, it doesn't mean the driver of that 18 wheeler is going to see you
 But when you get flattened by that 18 wheeler because you were  coming up the inside in his blindspot, you whinge like a little bitch and it's everybody else's fault.


----------



## leet

@hydroazuanacaine

ELECTRICS.
Changed everything for me.  Ten miles out from home and I found a road I have never been on before.  It even had cobbles on one stretch.  I mean I knew where I was when got on it, but I had no idea where I was going to be when it finished.  Hit 32mph going down hill in places and I wasn't even pedaling just hanging on haha.

The motor cuts out at 16.2 mph and up to that speed it's like the hand of god pushing you along.  I quickly perfected the art of never exceeding 15.7 mph while still having a good rhythm.  I hit 32mph going downhill and I wasn't even pedaling.  Off road the picture shows the hardest I've been on my shiny new bike and it was no problem on the track or the grass.

I actually average faster speeds uphill as the harder you work the more the motor works, this actually causes me to push it to get full poke.  And sometimes when you are freewheeling, it will give a little kick and cause a surge of power.  I call her CRAZY HORSE.  I love it when the road has grass down the middle.  This road in the picture was full of butterflies, I don't think it gets much use at all.

​Halfords have taken their own model the Carrera hybrid and given it a new back wheel with a motor on it and fitted a battery onto where the water bottle holder would be and off you go.  The battery costs £400 to replace and they say it has 500 charges with a minimum of 40 miles per charge.  From the rides I have had so far I would estimate on getting a 45 mile ride on a full charge with maximum assist.  It has four levels of assistance, so the potential distance is ??? 3x that?  I would be dead haha.

I used to do 15 to 17 miles and feel like a hero.  I could double that easily.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that's awesome, leet. i'm happy it's working so well for you. exploring on a bike is much fun. beautiful trail. haven't taken a bike off road since riding through construction lots as a child.

have a (kind of) new toy myself ...






got it over 10 years ago when my dad decided we were going to bike together. we did that a bit, but it's spent a good amount of time sitting in the garage since we were both more into running than biking. didn't bring it when i first moved because road bike posture is too scary for transportation. i've been riding lakefront for the sake of exercise, so i brought it home with me after visiting over labor day.

road with my dad while i was in town. was terrifying for the first five minutes, having gotten used to an upright bike. felt like i was about to summersault forward off the bike. 22.5 pounds of carbon and aluminum versus my 35+ pound 90s steel hybrid. road it on lakefront for the first time today. set a few strava personal bests. still pretty awkward. positioning of the brakes is completely different. was banking on no one walking in front of me.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

in 2005, cyclists were 3.4 to 11.5x times more likely than motorist to have a fatal accident, per mile (https://bicycleuniverse.com/bicycle-safety-almanac/#Cars_Kill). the wide margin is due to difficulty in determining number of cyclist miles traveled. a 2007 study using stats from 1999 to 2003 determined cyclists were 2.3 times more likely to have a fatal accident, per trip. same study determined motorcyclists are 58.3 times more likely to have a fatal accident. females are slightly more likely to die in a car or motorcycle crash than males, per trip. males are way more likely to die a cyclists and pedestrians than females, again per trip. bus is hands down the safest method of travel, of those included in the study. (https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/166/2/212/98784)


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

over 30 miles today.


----------



## schizopath

Just biked about 10 kilometers on a 1.5g of lyrica. Felt like an dissociative euphoric dream    ?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^yo that's fucking awesome! i hope you keep on biking and posting in this thread. if you're comfortable doing so, please show us your bike. also, who is the illustration of in your avatar?

i biked over 140 miles this week. a warm up. i'm gonna smash this sport.

someone passed me while i was maintaining 21mph on a flat without any recent hills providing us momentum. it injected with me with mass motivation to work hard and improve so anytime someone else tells me they bike i know my times are faster without even having to ask. that might come off as asshole-ish, but wanting to work to be top tier is not something i feel guilty about.

on another ride i passed a bike nut with the spandex and all that jazz. as i was working my way up a hill a bit later he pulled up beside me and said, "give me 50 more yards." at first i didn't know what he was talking about. then i got it. he was drafting me and when i started to lose steam for a second he was saying stay strong for 50 more yards so he could finish his ride at speed (the top of the hill was the end of his ride). i felt pride that i was going fast enough for a true bike nerd to be drafting me.

oh, commuting i tried to squeeze through a space too small and clipped a car's side mirror going fast. i'm not sure if she started moving or not before it happened, but either way it was my fault. i pulled over and walked up to her car to not hit-and-run. i pushed her mirror back in place and apologized. she asked me if i was ok and i said it was only my rubber handlebar grip and hand that made contact; i don't think any damage happened to her car. she replied, "no, i just wanna know if you are ok?" was so kind of her. i will pay it back by treating someone else with compassion when they inconvenience me by messing up.


----------



## nuttynutskin

What do you guys do when the weather changes? Gonna be rain season here.

Thinking of maybe getting one of these although it wouldn't be the same as going up a bunch of hills obviously...






						Amazon.com : Sportneer Bike Trainer Stand Steel Bicycle Exercise Magnetic Stand with Noise Reduction Wheel, Red : Gateway
					

Amazon.com : Sportneer Bike Trainer Stand Steel Bicycle Exercise Magnetic Stand with Noise Reduction Wheel, Red : Gateway



					www.amazon.com


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

nuttynutskin said:


> What do you guys do when the weather changes? Gonna be rain season here.
> 
> Thinking of maybe getting one of these although it wouldn't be the same as going up a bunch of hills obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Sportneer Bike Trainer Stand Steel Bicycle Exercise Magnetic Stand with Noise Reduction Wheel, Red : Gateway
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Sportneer Bike Trainer Stand Steel Bicycle Exercise Magnetic Stand with Noise Reduction Wheel, Red : Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


do it. anything to keep you on track through the winter.

i’m gonna get studded tires for the bad days and plan to ride as usual. it’s my primary mode of transport, so. i might run instead of bike more often when i’m working out  (as opposed to going places). will be my first winter of biking. while i wanna say nothing will change, we’ll see.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

went down stairs for the first time today. a little flight of three. was about to try another that's about a dozen. decided i should reinstate my dental insurance first.


----------



## leet

hydroazuanacaine said:


> went down stairs for the first time today


You did this on your bike?  ?   That can't do it any good, spokes, wheels etc


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> went down stairs for the first time today. a little flight of three. was about to try another that's about a dozen. decided i should reinstate my dental insurance first.



On a 10 speed?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^nope, upright hybrid. would almost surely knock my teeth out on a road bike. and along leet's point, don't think such limited points of contact would be good for road tires.


----------



## leet

Even so I am impressed, you must have sinews of steel!  I pushed my bike up a small mountain near my yard thinking what sport to freewheel down.

Yeah, if you like staring at the 5 foot directly ahead of you for the whole duration and constantly thinking, guessing, hoping, holding on and just feeling lucky.

I look at steps and think "yeah" then get off and carry the bike down.  You're tough stuff I think hydroazuanacaine


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^aww, thanks. you been having lots of opportunities to get out there on your new wheels? it fall where you are? i love fall for running and now biking. 

32.5 mile ride today:
 - avg 17mph, on a multi use path with occasional intersections and crowding and all that 
 - one .48 mile flat stretch (strava segment) at 25.8mph
 - one 5 mile lap (garmin clicking off digital laps every 5 miles, not a track lap) at 19.3mph

feeling good.

@schizopath. can we see your bike? pretty please. i fucking love looking at someone's bike.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

32.6 miles today:
- avg 17.5mph
-two five mile splits (not consecutive) at 19.8mph
-best flat strava segment was 1.38 miles at 24.1mph.
- had .48 mile segment at 25.7mph too

there was a walk-a-thon today on the mup. heavy obstacle course.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

@nuttynutskin @leet @schizopath and anyone else ...

what are everyone’s goals for this week? i hear the week starts on sunday, but pretty sure the whole world knows that’s bull shit. it starts on monday.

i want to bike 100 miles and run 6.2 miles by the end of sunday. my mom’s in town wednesday and thursday. she likes to power walk, so i probably won’t get to bike or run on those two days. i’m very excited to hang out with her. going to take her to see the “Nighthawks” painting in person.

@Hylight, not trying to push you too soon but you should set the goal of riding once this week. even if it’s a mile or less. get back on your bike and see what’s working and what isn’t. remind yourself how good it feels to glide. start to get reacquainted and comfortable on your wheels. would be good for you. wear a fucking helmet. if this isn’t the right week, word. give it consideration. sooner you get back on your bike, the happier you’ll be about not continuing to wait.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

32.5 miles today:
- avg 17.2mph (should have had 17.4 but it got very dark at end and i was wearing sunglasses instead of safety glasses).
- i spent more time in heart rate zone 4 than in 5, which is new and means i’m improving my vo2 max. i think that’s what that means.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> what are everyone’s goals for this week?



Getting over this cold as soon as I can.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

was nice having my mom visit. we saw “Nighthawks” and a ton of other phenomenal art, including monet’s bridges and a sally mann print. that of course cut back on workout opportunities. 

after she left this evening, did 32.5 miles at a 17.2mph average. nighttime riding is not my favorite.

still plan on hitting my goals for this week. need 6.2 miles run and 27 miles biked.


----------



## schizopath

Around 20-25 miles biked this week. Im gonna take rest today from long distance biking (oxys lol) and go tomorrow


----------



## schizopath

10 miles on a rest day. Casual. Gonna go biking on oxy ->


----------



## nuttynutskin

Might ride around the neighborhood later but still sick here. At least my sinuses didn't totally close up the last time I slept lol.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

saw you were back on the bike friday, nuttynutskin! how was the fuzzy ride, schizo?



hydroazuanacaine said:


> i want to bike 100 miles and run 6.2 miles by the end of sunday.


101.5 miles biked and 6.2 miles run. by end of next sunday, i will have 100 miles biked and 9.3 miles run.

also dropped down a real flight of stairs today. at least a dozen. doubt i will do it again with my current bike. although it’s a hybrid, 28mm slick tires are not made for stairs. would be surprised if my wheels are still perfectly round. wasn’t part of the plan. i did a few circles making up my mind. the path to the left went no where, so when i realized my options were get off my bike or buck up ...


looked way bigger from the seat of a bike. versus from space.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yeah I'm back weather permitting. Started raining hard a few mins after I got back today.


----------



## schizopath

My bike 

I liked it! Drugs make everything better pretty much.
Its raining in here now, so not sure if I go biking today, but atleast tomorrow when I get money.....


----------



## schizopath

Biked about 10 miles today in a windy weather!

Biking has made me feel SHIT LOAD OF BETTER. Thanks for this thread and thanks to you @hydroazuanacaine


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you haven't any gears on the bike, schizo. very stylish. glad to it's helping you feel better. cardio is one of the greater things life has to offer.

yeah, wind has a huge impact when you're on a bike.

32.6 miles tonight. garmin said it was my personal best at 17.6 mph. strava said it was tie at 17.4 mph. don't understand the physics of that discrepancy.

at this point track crowding is a significant factor in my time. i gotta get out there early in the morning and see what it's like.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i pointlessly relapsed on dope last night. i used where i copped, didn’t properly account for drop in tolerance, and on the bike ride home i fell asleep not once but three times. i’m extremely fortunate that i’m fine other than some big bruises and my hands being all torn up. especially because i forgot my helmet. and for not getting arrested. good karma because my dope connect gave me an unexpected $5 back in change so i bought a homeless guy a sandwich on my way out from using the grocery store bathroom.

what’s not fortunate is my bike is fucked up. after the last crash it would barely even roll. afraid to look at it this morning.


----------



## schizopath

Shit happens, everybody relapses. Call yourself fortunate to be alive  How are you feeling personally?

Whats exactly wrong with your bike?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

main problem is the front got bent. i hit one of those cement highway dividers. i’m not sure where exactly it got bent. i can just tell it’s all outta line. i’m happy i didn’t knock my teeth out, split my head open, or get the cops called on me. because when i say fell asleep, i don’t mean nodded out for a second. i mean straight up fell asleep on a moving bike.

yeah, i’m not gonna get too upset about this hiccup. i felt horrible when i woke up. i narcaned myself before going to bed because i was throwing up and didn’t wanna asphyxiate. which didn’t put me in withdrawal because that was the first time i used in months. after breakfast, coffee, and a xanax i’m feeling a lot better. planning on throwing the gram away and getting back on track right away.


----------



## schizopath

Fell asleep on a bike? Id want to see that lol.

Honestly Im glad you didnt die.

Throw it the fuck away.

Can you bike now that the front is bent? I mean my bike is broken but I like it so I use it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

na, damage is structural. if there’s a way to bend steel, i don’t know it (other than crashing into a cement block). i’m meeting someone today to get another off craigslist.

got a good deal on the gram but it’s costing me a lot more in collateral damage. still super thankful i didn’t get picked up by the boys or bust my face open. you should see my hand though — looks like a bloody ballon. live and learn, again and again.


----------



## schizopath

Yea shit happens.

Its how you go through it that matters.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

craigslist bike was a size too small.

i  went to the trek store and test drove a 2020. not sure i deserve a brand new bike given how i messed up my old one, but there have been some design improvements made over the last 30 years. it’s my primary mode of transportation and a lot cheaper than a car.

or i could buy a new front wheel. far as i can tell that’s the only thing significantly bent. after re-aligning the wheel to the handlebars, rode it all over town tonight and didn’t notice anything except my front wheel is no longer a circle.


----------



## schizopath

If you can "fix" the bike by changing the wheel I definitely would recommend doing so.

Gonna be biking 10 miles again today.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

probably what i'll end up doing.

enjoy your ride!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Taking my bike in to the shop tomorrow. Hopefully it won't cost too much.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what happened to it?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nothing, it's just old and worn out like me. lol

The chainring is worn as is the whatever the back one is called making shifting not so fun.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Anyone on here into Gravity biking?


----------



## schizopath

Went biking like 5 miles today while it rained. Was actually fun to get out of the house first time this week.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i have no idea why i bought such an expensive commuter bike. going to be a pain not messing it up or getting it stolen. fucking mania.

turns out they have a seven day return policy, so i returned it and got all cash back.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

got my 700 back from the shop today. also did a 29 mile ride for exercise on the jamis in addition to commuting around on the 700. highlights include a 14 mile strava segment at over 19 mph and a half mile flat segment at just over 26mph (putting me close to 250th out of the 10,000 individual personal bests for that segment logged on strava so far this year). obviously the wind was brutal one direction and complimentary in the other.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna get back to my longer biking trips next week. Been depressed few weeks now and I hope the biking will help. Biked like 20-30 miles this week so far.


----------



## schizopath

Went biking 10 miles. Was pretty refreshing after few weeks of being depressed.


----------



## schizopath

Biked for 5 miles on a 5 f weather


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

damn, that’s cold. i’ve only been biking for transportation as of late. it’s easier to dress appropriate for that.

i changed a flat for the first time today. on my rear wheel. was feeling accomplished until i put the wheel back on. for some reason the back breaks are now severely fucked. after messing around with it for a bit, i’ve solved nothing. was getting so mad it felt like i was about to have an aneurism. i’m stepping away and will approach it fresh tomorrow.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> damn, that’s cold. i’ve only been biking for transportation as of late. it’s easier to dress appropriate for that.
> 
> i changed a flat for the first time today. on my rear wheel. was feeling accomplished until i put the wheel back on. for some reason the back breaks are now severely fucked. after messing around with it for a bit, i’ve solved nothing. was getting so mad it felt like i was about to have an aneurism. i’m stepping away and will approach it fresh tomorrow.



There's a bunch of how to's on Youtube.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i’ll have to check this youtube thing out. tomorrow.

crossed 1,000 miles on my trek 700. flat tire was the celebration.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

returning that new hybrid was a mistake. this 700 is a piece of garbage money pit. every time i touch it, it turns to shit. fucking hate it. i can't get anywhere because it's always fucking broken.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> returning that new hybrid was a mistake. this 700 is a piece of garbage money pit. every time i touch it, it turns to shit. fucking hate it. i can't get anywhere because it's always fucking broken.



Can't you just get something in between? I mean not a pos but not break the bank? lol


----------



## schizopath

Biked about 7 miles yesterday and today


----------



## schizopath

Been biking less and less as its getting colder, but trying to keep to keep it at 3 miles atleast every other day. Started walking recently to replace biking with.


----------



## Mafioso

just getting into biking these past few months.. was really loving it until the chain came off and I got violated by the bike seat.  I know I should face my offender but still a bit squeamish.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Mafioso said:


> just getting into biking these past few months.. was really loving it until the chain came off and I got violated by the bike seat.  I know I should face my offender but still a bit squeamish.



Lol... It's also really fun if your foot slips the pedal and the pedal spkes smash into your shin.


----------



## Mafioso

nuttynutskin said:


> Lol... It's also really fun if your foot slips the pedal and the pedal spkes smash into your shin.


haven't had the joy of that, but I did have the pedal slip and nutted it on the bar so hard I fell over.  Luckily there was a guy 15ft away to laugh at my pain.  Must have looked hilarious cuz dude about died.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i have what is starting to look like a permanent scare on my shin from that putting too much sudden pressure on the pedal and the chain slipping several cassette rings at once. happened when i was trying to quickly do something i shouldn't, and my shoe came off in the intersections. between seeing the blood dropping onto the pavement and the pain like fire in my shine, i thought i has a compound fracture and was walking around in the middle of the street in shock Saving Private Ryan style. not that bad, but involved its fair share of pain and embarrassment.

after i learned to tune my rear cassette and derailleur. if you have that thing set perfect, click through gears is a joy. i hate cranksets. just bought a fx 4 with a 2x because i didn't love the cannondale quick frame with the 1x. some day. all these hydroformed aluminum bike frames look terrible. i'm not as cool looking out there as i was on my 700. oh well. the ride is worth it.

took it city joy riding tonight. that's usually against my principels, using the roadways for recreation. couldn't help myself. was careful. feels so good to ride.

quick photoshoot at the pink bike rack picking up the dispensary for the first time yesterday ...



love it. 30 pounds with the accessories. aluminum tank. purchased only as a commuter, despite trek throwing "sport" in the name.

see those fenders? those are a novel luxury in my world. showing up everywhere with my ass still dry. almost installed them my self, but at the last second i was like, "na, i wanna have a good day." they're on they're perfect. not rubbing against the wheel or anything like had i done it. negotiating the free instillation was a breeze having just bought the bike.

not having fenders is cool. i'm not cool. not anymore.

edit:
oh yeah, i went back and bought that commuter i'd returned. it's how i get where i'm going; need to be reliable. easier to justify a bicycle price tag when it's in lieu of a car. don't think i'm hypomanic right now, but if i am fuck it i got a new bike now.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Like a damn obstacle course today... Motherfuckers need to learn how to use the bike path and stay on the right. Oh yeah, and not camp IN the bike path. Somewhat frequently having to slow down for homeless people.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

were you commuting? that would be exiting. if so, to where?

snow storm right now, but i rode to an appointment earlier today. had to get off and walk my bike on part of lakefront trail because it flooded and then turned to ice.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm beginning to accumulate bikes ...






'19 trek fx sport 4, '92 trek 700, '07 jamis ventura race

i've got the 700 listed, but selling a bike in january isn't ideal. it's a solid city commuter with a lot of cool. it's very alive in that has been being ridden, and tuned, broken, and replaced. it's well taken care of and has little touches like the slick 28mm tires. not at all stale. steel soul. makes me sad how much cooler it is than my fx 4. the 700 rolls with style and precision. the fx moves with a consistent, powerful push in the desired direction.

outfitted ..
- fx sport 4 weighs 29.6lbs
-700 weighs about 33lbs

not a huge difference. both were weighed with the u-bolt lock included. the fx has fenders and the 700 doesn't. when you look at them, the 700 seems much more bare and raw than accounted for in fenders. it looks like it could weigh only a few pounds more despite being made of steel.


the jamis on the right there is shaking like a jungle cat. pent up in the corner. weighs 22.3 pounds with everything, which is two lights and the garmin. thought i'd ride for exercise through winter but i had no idea how absurd of an idea that was. i got off my bike on lakefront twice today because waves had turned to ice all the way across the asphalt.

soon as autumn comes, the jamis will be back out. not rolling or pushing, but cutting through the trail. no frills. no kickstand. not even a lock. stacking miles at astounding weekly averages. setting strava records every single time it hits pavement. tire pressure fine tuned before each ride. then immediately brought back inside to rest for the next day's hunt.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> were you commuting? that would be exiting. if so, to where?
> 
> snow storm right now, but i rode to an appointment earlier today. had to get off and walk my bike on part of lakefront trail because it flooded and then turned to ice.



Not commuting, just trying to ride on the bike trail here. There's a big problem here with the homeless so there's often people wandering around and yes, one time camping ON the bike trail under one of the overpasses. Not like with a tent, but blocking one of the "lanes" with their shit. It's annoying.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

check out the newest thing-o on my bike ...






that taillight has three modes: all on, all flashing in unison, all flashing in a row (as seen). well, four modes if you count off. it runs on disposable batteries, which maybe sucks depending on how long they last.

couldn't help it. when i saw the rear fender had a proprietary notch to attach some gadget, i had to put a gadget there. you can never have too many lights. especially taillights. got three on this bike now.


----------



## checktest

Any tips for a beginning cyclist, or things you wish you knew? Mainly as a commuter, though I know of a few good trails nearby. 

With a new position I'll finally be close enough to some sites (~3 and perhaps 5 miles with a path to another, probably not the 12 mile) with clean showers. Also a good deal safer. Won't be averaging 50+ miles driving any more. 

I also have a friend who wants me to try out a road bike and plan to take a 250 mile or something trip already in the summer. Apparently he now has a fear of dogs on routes. 

I'm a little wary as I was in a car accident the past Summer, thinking about what would have happened on a bike. Lot of clowns out there. Had enough close calls.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

as a commuter? the biggest piece of advice i can give is ride in a predictable line. make that line just far away enough from parallel parked cars that if a door suddenly flies open -- which can happen at any time, not only immediately after a car parks; people often sit in their cars on their phone for any amount of time before opening their door -- it is not in your line. do not exit your line because you're bored. cars behind you expect you to maintain the line you are riding. make sense?

so you are as far to the right or left as possible (depends what side of the road they drive on in your country) but still a full open door's distance from cars parked on the side of the road. you don't suddenly swerve out of your line, or cars behind you will suddenly be directly behind you.

get a real helmet. you don't have to buy some ultra-light, ultra-expensive racing helmet. but you don't want to use some 30-year-old deteriorating piece of styrofoam you found in your garage. mine was $60 usd. it's comfortable. it has mips. it correctly fits me and i correctly wear it anytime i'm on my bike no matter how short a drive. which doesn't guarantee i won't sustain a head injury in a crash, but it reduces my chances for of a serious head injury. that's worth 60 bucks.

if you ride at night, you need more than one pair of lights. if your headlight or taillight runs out of batteries mid ride, you need to have another to click on. you only need to have a light die on your way home once to realize how unacceptable and dangerous that is. on my commuter, i have two headlights and three taillights. one of those headlights and one of the taillights remains off, even during night riding. they are there as a backups. i'd only turn one of them on if one of my main lights ran out of batteries mid ride (most main headlights and taillights are rechargeable and few have a reliable power remaining indicator). you should also have reflectors. if you don't, you can get a pack of them for $10 or less and clip them onto your bike yourself. a reflector in a car's headlight is very bright.

have your cellphone with you and charged. especially until you know how to replace a tube on the side of the road. even then, you need a phone just like a 16-year-old kid needs a phone when they drive a car. if something happens, you need to be able to easily make a phone call.

be aware of left and more importantly right hooks. what this means is, if you are riding next to a car and are going straight through an intersection, you cannot know the car is doing the same because it is not using a blinker to indicate otherwise. bikes don't make much noise. the car may not know it is sharing the road with you, and may turn without blinking because it thinks there's no one to blink for. this collision is called a right hook, and it often kills the cyclist. yes you are allowed to ride beside cars. not being in the wrong won't prevent internal bleeding. pay attention to the possibility that cars around you are going to make mistakes. as a new bicycle commuter, you are going to make mistakes. so it's not about the blame game. it's about staying alive.


----------



## checktest

Thanks!

Yeah, it seems predictability and visability are key. 

Yeah, my helmet is a no-go and is on the shopping list.  Probably the plasticizers or whatever have all degraded, amazing how some things wear down. Come to think of it I probably need a new ski helmet. 

More reflectors and proper lights as well. I have some from running and the past, but need to update and get the right range. 

I'm in New England and probably will hold off for a bit with plows and such. Guess I'll have to learn to pay attention to the weather more as well. 

New project for the year.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

awesome project! excited to hear about its development. may i ask what bicycle you currently have? even better, could we see a pic? i love bikes. and love seeing what people ride.


----------



## checktest

Well, that's actually a work in progress. I was cleaning out yesterday and did find my old black Schwinn...something. Something low end, was going to tune up some on Thursday and perhaps visit a bike store.

However, talking about it with my cousin, he has an older road bike which he mentioned about taking a look at. Some Trek. Same with my friend with the road trip- he was going to visit from NY in March and thought of bringing his old or wife's old road bike. Trading some computer parts.

I was also looking at new options like a Brooklyn lorimer or some Raleigh bike, but there is a lot out there at so many price points. I'm wary of over committing pricewise but hate buying low then high too much. 

Gonna just try a few test runs.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

test riding is key. so is deciding what type of bike you want.

if you are commuting on roads, you may not want a road bike. counterintuitive as that sounds. i use my road bike exclusively for riding paved trails, not roads that are shared with cars. i see many people riding their road bike as a commuter. it's doable. i suspect many of them have been commuting by bicycle for longer than you and me.

with road bike posture, which is aerodynamic, the natural tendency is to face down. instead of looking up, at cars and other surroundings. also road bikes have you leaning forward over the handlebars, which can be scary in traffic. some people, myself included, are more comfortable on an upright bike in traffic. road bike tires tend to be thin with a high psi. great for going fast. not so great for normal road hazards such as debris and potholes. road bikes tend to be more expensive because of features that may not matter to a commuter, such as an ultralight frame.

there are bikes called "hybrids" and bikes called "comfort bikes." both are the same idea, the latter sometimes being a little heavier in exchange for features that add to your comfort like storage space and wider tires. when looking for a bike, give these two types consideration. they are designed with commuters in mind. order of price from least to most expensive usually goes comfort, hybrid, road.


----------



## checktest

I've been leaning toward the hybrid types given the variability of road conditions around here, and the fact I haven't used a proper road bike. More traditional experience / stance with hybrid. 

There's a guy who uses a recumbent trike with a  tall flag in my area. He is very odd. 

However, I won't pass up a good bike if it pops up. And perhaps I'll replace some of my runs with bike trails instead, especially if my knee goes balky again. Also, the speed.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yeah, mixing up the running with some biking is a great way to give your knees a break.

i brought my bike in tonight. the new one. it's not supposed to rain or snow, and i need it first thing in the morning. i couldn't leave it out there in the cold. carrying it up the old-building stairs to my apartment building, i was wondering whether leaving it out over night or all the bumps in the stairwell put more wear on it.

i've already left it out overnight. a pretense wasn't even made that wouldn't happen. i replaced the quick release in the front with a key bolt. a thief could figure out a way to twist that bolt, but they're not gonna. not out on the sidewalk while the bike is locked up.

in addition to the frame, i get the back rim and right pedal in the u-bolt. getting the right pedal in there makes things tight enough that the u doesn't have much room the move. it's low and goes across the top of the drivetrain. there's not a low of room to wedge anything something like a hydraulic jack in there. especially without messing up expensive components that would effect both resale and ability to drive the bike away. plus when i can, and i almost alway can, have my drivetrain face the bike rack, pole, or whatever i'm locking to. the in addition to the u-lock obstructing them, the components are even harder to get to in order to remove to take and/or create room to get at the bolt. if the do get at the u-bolt, it's the standard kyrtopnite lock. not one of their crazy versions, but not one of their minis either. actually i looked at one of their minis, and it weighed as much as mine. i don't think they actually make small bike locks. which is the idea. yeah, you could grind through my u-bolt.  that's about the only way it's gonna open. for using a grinder, the bike's in an inhabited area and the lock is in an awkward area on the bike. it could happen. i wouldn't even been all that shocked. but i've developed a system. though it no longer includes the best strategy -- ride beater -- it's still a formidable system with many layers. i believe. as of now.

i didn't wanna leave my bike out in the cold. not tonight.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it was 30 degrees fahrenheit and snowing this morning. slush madness. eating breakfast i was trying to decide. if i took the bus, there were no transfers. straight shot there. i wasn't business casual -- where i live, this term means very dressed up but guys' jackets don't have to match their pants like a legit suit -- but i was wearing office appropriate clothing.

i biked. i'd showered, my underwear was different than the pair i wore yesterday, and the outfit i was wearing was professional and laundered. wasn't gonna let some nonsense tool of class warfare persuade me to choosing a boring fossil fuel burning box over a morning ride on a self-powered vehicle i love.

i got to the office reasonably clean. i could tell as i was riding; i was not becoming wet. slush was not spraying the crotch of my pants and shooting up my spine. because i have fenders now. real fenders, big enough to do their job.



check out this cool purple bike parked on my block ...






fixie with a front brake. steel frame. i can't quite make out who it's by in the photo. first time i've seen it. someone got a new job or a new ride.


----------



## checktest

Fan of the purple. 

Tried out a few bikes today in this dreary weather (warm though). Don't quite have a feel yet, but so many choices. 

Yeah, I'll be glad to not be burning so much fuel anymore. Probably did close to 25000 miles last year. At least some were in an electric and a hybrid, but transporting some stuff, and traffic, I definitely upped CO2.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oh man, what did you try out? excited to hear about your selection process.

check out my cockpit ...











the gopro is attached to a blendr base piece without the $20 blendr gopro mount due to some smart thinking from the people working at my local bike shop. i could remove that cygolite, move the reflector a bit to the left, and use an blendr mounter headlight. would clean things up a bit, but that's a lot of money to spend. i'll wait until the cygolite stops working or we'll see which bikes get which lights when autumn roles around and i use my road bike for exercise again. that tiny light on camera right is the front of the glo/ember set. that's gonna go on my road bike because it has a blink mode that's not too bright, so i can have a normal headlight on low but a light blinking so pedestrians actually see me but don't complain about a too bright flashing light. because none of the headlights i've ever bought have a dim blink mode. right now it's on my commuter as life preserver in case my headlight goes out and i'm not home yet. i got three taillights -- the ember, a standard mounted on my seat stem or whatever that's called, and a the coolest light on my back fender (bontrager flare 1). only gotta run outta batteries riding home in the dark once before you make sure it doesn't happen again.

i'm currently chatting with gopro right now to make sure it's not stolen. i got it yesterday through facebook marketplace using paypal/usps. there's no serial number on it (they put it on the stupidest sticker). the exif data doesn't contain it. so i don't know what else i'm supposed to do except contact gopro and see if they have any way of checking if it's stolen. if it isn't or they say it's impossible to know, i hope they give me a new serial number

edit:
gopro says they do not think it's stolen but a new serial number is not possible or necessary. works for me.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oh man, watching videos of myself running errands on a bike is almost as fun as running errands on a bike. was a little chilly out there today. i see from your log that the cold isn't scaring you off, @nuttynutskin. hell yeah. 

i hope gopro makes another session model. crazy it wasn't a huge hit. 1.5" cube, water and dirt proof even without a case. that case is an open frame to hold it in place on my bike. it doesn't need that at all for protection. it's completely self-sealed. $80 off craigslist including shipping. 

come on, checktest. tell us what you tried out and what you thought of them. i love talking bikes.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i see from your log that the cold isn't scaring you off, @nuttynutskin. hell yeah.



No, but the rain is.  It actually hasn't been very cold here lately.


----------



## schizopath

Biked 7 miles yesterday in the freezing weather.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^builds character.

anyone got goals for 2020?

i want to bike at least 3.5k miles this year. pretty sure i’ll crush that. but this will be my first year keeping track from start to finish, so hard for me to know what an achievable yet difficult number is. also will depend big time on how much running my knee let’s me do.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Bikes are awesome. Mines in the garage gathering dust. I forget it's there,too easy to jump in the car and drive. Driving isn't the same though.

I feel for my boy,when I was his age I was zooming around everywhere exploring on my bike...Total freedom. He can ride but doesn't want to,he says "I could fall off and hurt myself." He's got a point that I can't argue with,even though I try.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what? riding bikes around with friends was my favorite part of childhood. closest thing you get to freedom as a little kid. yeah, like you say, “total freedom.” i couldn't believe how far we could ride from home and all the new areas to explore.

guess it’s not a terrible thing he’s safety minded. enjoy that while it lasts.

what kinda bike you got? would love to see a photo of it, if you’re comfortable sharing and get a chance.


----------



## checktest

Little delay here. Sorry about that

I stopped in a bike shop not too far from one of the sites I used to work and saw this in the clearance section. Something must have been funny. Even my size and ride height, strangely.  It wasn't quite what I was originally thinking of particularly, but a few test rides of some and I decided to go for it.

Lights and reflectors are removed while I do some inspection but I have them ready.

Specialized divergence e5. Low road / bottom entry adventure with shimano claris. Don't think it has a typical rack setup possible but I'm testing out a bit. Looking at some of the components I can see possible issues, but at the price I got relative to what I saw online, even used, I'm not complaining.

Did a test 5 miles today, with a backpack. Man, this is a lot better than running. Worked great and felt fantastic. Has been years since I've properly moved on the road.

Sure it is Superbowl Sunday and a bit quieter, but even the heavier roads here aren't like where I was. Definitely more burbs and exurbs






Did try out one of those trek fx 4s you have, thinking more in the fx 3 range. Definitely nice, but wasn't at my price point for starting out.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

looking slick! is quite similar to my fx sport, except with with drop bars. could call yours a road bike with a touch of hybrid geometry and mine a hybrid a touch of road bike geometry. good angles and nice compromise of plenty of reach to lean into the ride, but not so aggressive it's scary to use a commuter.

thanks for sharing a photo. looks like an awesome choice for a lot of practical use. those 700 x 35 tires and carbon fork should deliver a comfy ride. looking forward to hearing how your opinion of it develops as you tack on the miles.


----------



## checktest

Ugh, why did I have to answer my phone this morning? Missed the chance to bike to work. Got roped into some small errands that could have been put off. Next time. 

Upper 40s, clear, sunrise before 7 and sunset after 5. Better than the snow that is coming.

Yeah, it was a good ride, especially compared to the old bike I had. I wonder how some light dirt trails will be for longer distances. Only a short stretch yesterday. Hoping to try one next to the train tracks or near the forest.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

was beautiful day out. only got to ride around for errands, but that was enough to enjoy it. cannot put my love for the gopro into words. though i'm running into issues. have 1tb internal ssd and a 4tb external hd, but recording every ride -- in 1080, not even 4k -- is filling up space at a problematic rate.


----------



## nuttynutskin

There was legit, a homeless person with their tent set up IN the right lane of the bike path today. I was almost gonna stop and take a picture but I wanted to keep my ride going. I'm so over this homeless shit everywhere. I have sympathy for people that have fallen on hard times, but I have no sympathy for the ones that leave trash, feces and needles everywhere or that think they have the right to camp anywhere they choose, even if they get in the way of pedestrians/bikers.

/rant


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

my chain is slipping. cut my ride short tonight. luckily i rode all day long without it being a problem, and it was a crazy nice day.

gonna bring it in tomorrow. every bike comes with a free tune up in the first 90 days, and i bought it about 60 days ago. i still expect it will cost me parts, as i assume i've stretched by chain.

i won't complain about the bill. usually i would, but the place i'm bringing it in to is also the place i put an application at last week. i really hope they hire me.

i have a date at 3pm. i'm gonna bring it in the second the open at 10am. but it probably won't be fixed in time. that's ok. i have a 90s steel hybrid i can use in the interim. also my date has a car, which is like a second mutilated head far as i'm concerned. she's 23 and absolutely beautiful, so i'll let it slide. i really hope she's not dating me because she wants to be a model and she saw my instagram account.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Got stuck behind 2 morons riding about 4 mph today. I usually say "On your right" but they were side by side blocking both lanes so I just said "Behind you" to no avail. So the guy finally looks back and sees me, then they both move into the wrong lane where someone's coming with their dogs. Seriously thinking of getting an air horn and strapping it to my handle bars so I can use it to scare homeless people and other assorted idiots out of my way.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

be nice to homeless people. i'm not sure of the connection, but somehow homeless people and cyclists are on the same team. we're both just trying to use the city.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

brought it in to the shop this morning. got it all fixed up. i didn’t notice anything wrong with it on the ride home so i say they did a good job. the mechanic said if the chain starts  slipping again, bring it right back in and they’ll figure it out. they didn’t charge me a dime because i bought the bike from them and that comes with two free tune ups. this was the 90 day tune up, though i brought it in closer to 60 days ago (i probably put more miles on my bike than the average rider). next free one is between october and december. they call that their fall tune up.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anyone record their rides? i've been using a gopro session, which is great but has room from improvement.

1. no in camera stabilization
2. 1080 is max res
3. battery is not removable

i ordered a gopro 8 black today. it addresses all those issues. 4k, the latest in-camera stabilization, and the battery is removable so you can have a spare a swap it out for long rides. bonus, it has a built in gps and saves the data in time with the video. i'm not sure what all you can do with that, but i know for sure you can have an overlay in the video that includes your speed and elevation. that will be cool for analyzing my rides. hopefully that feature can be toggled on and off in post, as my interest in the video is mostly an art project. i'm not sure what that art project is yet. i doubt the aesthetic involves a gps overlay.


30 day trial, so if the improvement isn't significant enough i can return it. 100 percent money back, including return shipping.

unlike most gopros, the session is waterproof without a case. same goes for the 8. that's important to me. the session has a mount you attach that isn't a full case. the 8 has a mount build onto the camera. so neither are bulky. and the gopro mount happens to be almost the exact same as the bontrager blendr mount -- which is what treks come equipped with stock -- so i don't even need a an extra piece to attach it to my handlebar.

look at what i mean ...











see the double loop in the gopro and the two slots in the blendr mount above? they are the exact correct space apart. no idea if bontrager and gopro did that on purpose, but it's perfect.

the that piece fits in the stem like this ...






but that black part isn't needed. see how the black park connect to the stem with two loops? so you can skip it and connect the camera directly to the stem instead. that's how i have my gopro currently attached. and how i will attach the new one. the reason that first pic i posted looks like it sticks out so far is because most of it is sunk into the stem. really only 10 percent of it is visible, the loops.

that part i have circled in red. the black unfaded piece they are showing is superfluous. i don't have it. when i went to buy it the guy at the bike shop showed me how it was pointless. he was like, "i'll sell it to you if you really want it but it connects the exact same way a gopro connects so i don't even know why it exists."

check out my bike looking mean on the rack ...






this is how you lock a bike  ...











u-lock goes from the back rack around the back wheel rim, then you include a pedal in the u-lock. obviously the frame is in there too. the drivechain is facing the bike rack.

the back wheel cannot be removed because it is in the u lock.
the pedal being in the u-lock leaves no room for someone to wedge a hydraulic jack into the u. u cant slip the u over the pedal; it's too tight.
the drivechain is pressed against the bike rack so it would be very hard for someone to start removing compenents.
i replaced the quick release on my front wheel with a Pinhead lock. you can't remove it without a key. at least not easily.

most people lock their front wheel in the u along with the frame, which is a mistake. not only does not create a crowded situation with the components, but front wheels are cheaper.

of course if someone has an axel grinder, that's that. there's no way to protect your bike from an axel grinder.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> be nice to homeless people. i'm not sure of the connection, but somehow homeless people and cyclists are on the same team. we're both just trying to use the city.



If by trying to use the city you mean trashing the city, then yea. I realize that people fall on hard times but a lot of the homeless people we have are transients from other areas who don't even try to fit in. They leave trash everywhere, camp on the sidewalks, fight and just generally cause an eyesore pretty much anywhere you go.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i had two interviews at bike shops today. one said they want to hire me. they said the owner has to approve all hires, but the manager said i'd be a great fit on the team and he's almost positive i'm gonna be part of it. said the owner usually comes in on friday, so he'd get it approved then and i should be god to start monday.

i said i wanted to do part-time -- 20 hours a week -- because i mean i'm a marketing comms manager and i shouldn't give up that career to work at a bike shop. the manager said that's perfectly fine, but there will be more hours available if i want them. it will be a great job while i get my career started back up.

the owner of other shop said the loved my passion, but the pay wasn't good and they didn't even have 20 hours a week for me. the owner said he could tell i was looking for more and that i should keep looking while he thought about it. i doubt i'll get an offer there. which is fine because i'm gonna take this first one.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

finally got my new gopro mounted properly. in a way that is secure but i can quickly remove when locking the bike up during errands. going over footage from it's maiden voyage now.

yesterday a friend from high school was in chicago so he visited with me. i took him biking (he used my '92 multitrek and loved it). he was a little nervous biking in city traffic but quickly got the hand of things. we had a blast. we even biked through grant park. got dinner part way through and called it a night around 9:30pm. it was great to be able to show him the city from the way i traverse. he kept on thinking we were lost, and i had to assure him i did this everyday and did not get lost in chicago (except for the north side, which as i have said before has some sort of bermuda triangle effect).

i have him a little bit of 3-meo-pce before the ride and a piece of nitrazolam, and he loved it. the 3-meo-pce to increase the sense of adventure. the nitrazolam to help his nerves with biking in city traffic. too bad i'm about out of 3-meo-pce. it served its purpose and there are always new things to try. i will save my last bit for IV, because IV 3-meo-pce is godly.


----------



## DopeM

Nice stuff!


I'm a big fan of city biking.

Been sometime though, still haven't fully fixed up my old road bike since the last drunken spill.

Has anyone seen @beagleboy lately?


----------



## DopeM

JahSEEuS said:


> mah baby


^mine, well not mine but it's the same bike with all.original.parts.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i don’t know if anyone sees him in real life, but he doesn’t post any more.

if you don’t mind could you post a picture of your road bike when you have a moment? i love seeing peoples bikes. not pictures of bikes, but pictures of bikes that people ride.

edit:
what timing. she’s a beaut.


----------



## DopeM

I'll see if I have an actual photo


Here's my bike when I'm on stims





Here's a terrible photo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

word. would love to see the one that’s actually yours.


----------



## DopeM

Lmao this site HATES my shadow ppl photogs


----------



## nuttynutskin

DopeM said:


> I'll see if I have an actual photo
> 
> 
> Here's my bike when I'm on stims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a terrible photo



Is that blood splatter?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

anyone been to highland my bile park? sofun


----------



## Working_Class

I enjoy a good rip around Vancouver for sure. Especially when the weather is nice, I'll ride my bike any time I have to go downtown and don't have to be dressed particularly clean cut. No traffic, lots of bike lanes, Stanley park has some nice easy ascents and decent downhill gravel trails. 

The next big thing is definitely exploring the north shore, I haven't had a chance yet but I've heard nothing but good things. Did some super technical trail riding in Whistler with my old hard tail and it was a blast, never had the money to go full enduro but it's on the radar. I'd imagine with the right suspension set up, jumping might gain a little more height potential. Hopping with a hard tail I can only get about 8 inches or so of height. My technique needs some work.

And as far as the gear goes, converse with some knobbly pedals and a platypus bag does the trick. Light setup is such a pleasant ride. No lock, just water and an emergency repair kit. I bike a lot for commuting so a light pleasure cruise is somewhat rare for me, but when it's time I crush for as long as possible. It's a bogfest with food and clothes and the lock blah blah. Heavy = less fun


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

walked in my door from an hour ride downtown chicago from 12:20am to 2am. only 13 miles because much of it was spent exploring. i know my way around well enough that the gps helps me find new areas but i don't really need it in case it dies (which it won't). it was much fun. the city is not too crowded at that point of night. lots of lights. recorded in 4k. one of my batteries wasn't completely charged, so a bit of it was lost before i realized it died and switched them out. brought a 35mm camera with me too. cinestill 800t would have been perfect. the slide film i had in there instead will look pretty in its own way. forces me to practice a steady hand.

second or third time i've done that (in the am hours). chicago and biking were made for one another. put my pajama pants on and gonna start going through the footage now.

yo, DopeM. just noticed that pic. 2 of 3 are red Xs, but the one that shows is cool. so you're about the road bike, huh? look at that thin wheel. so aerodynamic. thanks for sharing. wonder what's up with the other two images not displaying.

i hope it is blood splatter. i got a few white tees died red with blood from biking. go hard.

Workihg_Class, you're talking about a type of biking i know nothing of. i only commute for transportation and road bike doe exercise and beating strava times.  what kind of bike do you take on the trails?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Post  please 

Chicago at night is quite a gas !

I bought a new battery for my camera ($100.00+( wtf)) and can take quality photos again.     This is a strange time indeed.   If you pedal far North let me know, I live just North of doggie beach.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i talk during my videos and don't want to reveal too much, but i'll go through them for a few good segments to share. $100 battery? geeez, i got one extra for a total of two and a dual charger for like $40 from gopro plus's free month trial. if they get their cloud working right, i actually will continue my subscription into paid. it also ensures your camera, with like a $75 deductible. not sure what exactly my renter's insurance does for me there. my renter's insurance is mostly liability, as my bike is my property and if someone or something is damaged by it the policy covers that damage to an extent. both medical and legal. i pretty much use my renter's insurance as biker's insurance since i don't have care insurance. took me many hours to figure out the best policy. hopefully i don't have to test it. 

what camera do you use?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

It's an ancient Nikon D3 which is a full frame 35mm DSLR, I've been looking to get into a gopro or something like that for vids.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yeah, they got all kids of promotions going on right now. i  researched them all extensively, new and used, before decide on the hero8 black. to i'd be happy to discuss with you. they're not cheap, but they're not pro prices either. and i use it everyday, so i didn't feel guilty going big for the 8. the the max is even one step above. it's all about 360 footage, which i'm not into. this gopro is an extension of my street photography. another way to capture the city. it's super wide angle lens, like a lot of the still cameras i use for shooting street.

the session 4 and 5 are really cool. i have one but am going to sell it now that i have the 8. 1.5" cube, completely waterproof without any case. but the 8 has some features i couldn't pass up. coming up with a way of mounting it that is stable yet removable in a flash was a challenge -- any electronics left on your bike in chicago wont be there when you get back -- but i combined a few products to create a system that works.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

I love the_ glass _on my Nikon system but it* IS *stuck on still frame.

Street photography is my passion.    I have friends that used to do it with range finder 35mm cameras which are great due to their size while retaining acuity.  Most cool to find someone still into street photography.

Stay safe we'll talk


----------



## nuttynutskin

My bike seat fell off today so hopefully I'll get it to the shop tomorrow. I can't find the part that fell off. Only reason I'm not that pissed off is because the tires are badly needing to be replaced anyways. Hopefully it won't cost too much.


----------



## Working_Class

It's just a good ole hardtail with hydraulic breaks and front suspension. The full suspension pretty much doubles the cost of the bike, so my povery ass can't afford that yet. I'll upload a pic of my old one that got stolen, my faithful 26er  People steal bikes steady in Vancouver, I've lost 3 so far and a few attempts on my electric bike too. Death to bike theives!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

my old job funest job I've had fun as fuck trails 4 all skill sets


----------



## nuttynutskin

Working_Class said:


> Death to bike theives!



Agreed... I had a 500 dollar Gary Fisher stolen a long time ago. Wish I had known that cable locks were useless then!

Got new tires on my bike and a new seat post. Now all I need to do is get the gears replaced and the only thing original will be the frame and handlebars. lol


----------



## Working_Class

There's a lock out there (I had to buy one because of so many stolen bikes), but it blairs like a car alarm if disturbed and pages a keychain pager up to 1 mile away. Ive always used a regular sturdy U lock and still do, but this one helps alert the owner of tampering.

It's gone off twice INSIDE my parkade after 3 previous attempts without the alarm lock, to steal the bike. The thiefs instead decided to cut the wires on my bike because they couldn't steal it.

Now, I sleep with the pager near by and a baseball bat beside the bed. I would run outside buck ass naked chasing those dirty vagrents down to destroy their ability to use their legs if given even the slightest chance.

But that's enough hate. I love my bikes and I feel the pain of anyone who has experienced similar loss.

Alternatively, there is a company that sells remote controlled "squirrel zappers" and weaponized sound wave devices, which connected to a bait bike in an appropriate manner may provide hours and hours of fun. I got the idea from youtube and then sourced parts online and there is a company in the United states that makes some very cool electronics that are very dangerous / useful.

I don't think I'm allowed to post the site name though, but if you want to know where to find these items to help deter and punish would be theives, I'd be MORE than glad. Street justice is the only way, police won't and pretty much can't do jack shit about a stolen bike unless it's registered and shows up at a pawn shop. Which, in all honesty would be a very short sighted move on the part of a savvy theif. The only way is to intercept, bear mace them and beat them into fear of vigilance from a growing number of angry victims of bike theft. Its's been a nearly $3000 loss for me so far. Gets a guy in the feels...  sorry about the rant lol


----------



## Working_Class

nuttynutskin said:


> Agreed... I had a 500 dollar Gary Fisher stolen a long time ago. Wish I had known that cable locks were useless then!
> 
> Got new tires on my bike and a new seat post. Now all I need to do is get the gears replaced and the only thing original will be the frame and handlebars. lol


She's a beauty


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

crashed my new trek yesterday. devastated. trek warranty says crashes not covered. brining it in to shop today or earlier this week for assessment. an ultra loyal customr, so we'll see. certainly gonna cost me money. hoping not too much. i'm in money conversation mode, but my bike is my only form of transportation so repair will not be optional.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> crashed my new trek yesterday. devastated. trek warranty says crashes not covered. brining it in to shop today or earlier this week for assessment. an ultra loyal customr, so we'll see. certainly gonna cost me money. hoping not too much. i'm in money conversation mode, but my bike is my only form of transportation so repair will not be optional.



What happened? Didn't you crash before?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i crash often (i ride in busy streets everyday so that increases the odds). i was looking for a storefront i'd never been to. that's no excuse. i need to work on paying 100 percent attention 100 percent of the time. even though i'm there 99.9 percent, that .1 can clearly can affect you. lucky to not have incurred any injuries requiring expensive hospital visits or impacting my quality of life.

i won't let this happen again. lesson learned big time. edit: trust me, in addition to whatever cost comes to, i am extremely embarrassed by this incident.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well that's good you didn't get hurt bad. I should be getting my bike back from the shop later today if they haven't closed everything down by then. This lack of riding is starting to get to me.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks, lucky to avoid serious injury. hope you get your bike back and enjoy your next ride!=.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Got my bike back and of course it was raining today. Didn't much matter cuz I'm on about 4 hrs of sleep and wasn't done with errands til late.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Got 2 rides in now and it seems like they over-tightened something because it feels like there's some drag when I'm on the lowest gear going uphill. Not sure what I'm gonna do.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you have a torque wrench? i recently picked up a really cheap one with only one setting. but that setting is useful for a lot of parts.

sold my '92 trek 700 today. had well over 1k miles on it myself. so sad to see it go, but i didn't need two commuters. guy who bought it is going to turn it into some sort of gravel bike or something too. oh well. i'm still keeping my eye out for 90s steel hybrids. they were a golden era bike. so much more soul the than hydroformed aluminum hybrids of today, which is what i ride.

next 90s steel hybrid i get will be full cromoly. the 700 was only cromoly for the main tubes; stays and fork were hi-ten. gonna rip all the parts off the frame and build it 1x style. they sell full brand new cromoly frames now, if you got cash to burn.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> you have a torque wrench? i recently picked up a really cheap one with only one setting. but that setting is useful for a lot of parts.



My dad has a bunch of tools, but I'm just gonna take it back to the shop. I don't know what's wrong with it, but I'm currently unhappy with the bike shop because I've spent a good bit of money there for upgrades so they better make it right!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you only have one shop to chose from? here in the chicago, there's one every block. eventually you find one that knows what they're doing and treats their customers right. if you only got one to chose from, well then.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> you only have one shop to chose from? here in the chicago, there's one every block. eventually you find one that knows what they're doing and treats their customers right. if you only got one to chose from, well then.



Of course we have more than one, but if I take it to another they're gonna charge me to fix it. The current shop should make it right or Imma flip.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

back from riding 25 miles downtown in the rain. mass fun. a tshirt and khakis. spring is in the air.

road up one of those long spiral parking garages and then zipped back down. not safe, but i enjoyed it.


was thinking, hope i can get the person who bought my 90s steel hybrid to send me a photo when they're done transforming it into whatever it is they said they're doing with it. part of my soul is in that bike now. wanna see what it becomes.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

@leet where you at? the fuck you been doing with that moped you bought.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm gonna find a giant one of these soon ...


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i'm gonna find a giant one of these soon ...


looks like the future...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^i love chicago at night. it's so well lit. doesn't compare to somewhere like seoul, but yes, it does feel futuristic.

also i love that the streets are mine late enough. after 12am on a weeknight, you can ride about anywhere your bike will go. you can't tell because my camera is mounted to my handlebar not my helmet, but the reason i enter the garage so slow is because i'm looking around for security guards. obviously there were none.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^i love chicago at night. it's so well lit. doesn't compare to somewhere like seoul, but yes, it does feel futuristic.
> 
> also i love that the streets are mine late enough. after 12am on a weeknight, you can ride about anywhere your bike will go.


sounds like blade runner streets


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it is a bit like Blade Runner. because although chicago is very clean, it still has that grand, gothic feel to it. in part because companies get huge tax breaks for renovating buildings instead of tearing down and starting anew. so we still have lots of art deco.

you been riding much as of late?

bike still dragging, @nuttynutskin?




White_Rose said:


> Chicago at night is quite a gas !
> 
> I bought a new battery for my camera ($100.00+( wtf)) and can take quality photos again.     This is a strange time indeed.   If you pedal far North let me know, I live just North of doggie beach.


two nights ago i saw a photographer shooting. i covered my headlight with my hand as i rode by to not ruin his lighting. made me think of you out there with your camera. i've been riding with my camera sometimes too. a little 35mm that will fit in my jacket pocket. i put it in a ziplock baggie if it's raining. i posted that video for you. because you said to post.


what about @checktest, @schizopath, @DopeM, @Mafioso? still riding? anyone i'm leaving out who's getting out there?

about to hop on my bike and run some errands now. picking up some developed film included!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

29 miles today. trying upload video to youtube in 4k which isn't gonna happen.

someone please post about biking. anything. what do you like about your bike? where did you ride yesterday? where are you going going to ride tomorrow?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Planning on riding tomorrow and then taking my bike back to the shop on Tuesday. Joy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that's good. i just learned there's a "stay-at-home" order in chicago that's an arrestable offense. that makes no sense to me. i don't have a tv so i've been riding around randomly everyday. i want the corona virus to be done with. i'm not staying home.

lakefront trail has been closed since thursday. people have just been climbing over the cement dividers. i didn't know know why they were there.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> that's good. i just learned there's a "stay-at-home" order in chicago that's an arrestable offense. that makes no sense to me. i don't have a tv so i've been riding around randomly everyday. i want the corona virus to be done with. i'm not staying home.
> 
> lakefront trail has been closed since thursday. people have just been climbing over the cement dividers. i didn't know know why they were there.



Oh shit, that's crazy. They'll have to gun me down to stop me from riding. I'm doing what I can to be safe, but not letting people go outside is taking things too far as far as I'm concerned. It's not like I'm putting myself or anyone else at risk by riding around where there aren't even really any people. What are people supposed to do just wither away inside for an indefinite amount of time? FUCK THAT


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i rode around cops all day today. 29 miles of random riding they didn't stop me. i don't get it. but it definitely has me scared. i'm riding again tomorrow. i'll have a reason why if asked, but how are they going to ask everyone why they are outside.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i rode around cops all day today. 29 miles of random riding they didn't stop me. i don't get it. but it definitely has me scared.



Yeah, once the riots start they'll have better things to do than go after people exercising anyways.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

23 miles tonight. i now know for sure cpd doesn't give a fuck, because after 12am on a weeknight it's me and them out there. they don't bother me. chicago has a fuckload of cops.

gotta oil my chain. sounded like sandpaper out there .

you ride today, @nuttynutskin? i like your new avatar.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> you ride today, @nuttynutskin? i like your new avatar.



Thx... No ride today, was raining. I could if I absolutely had to but I don't have rain gear so it's not too great in the rain. If it's just a light drizzle I don't really care but anything over that sucks.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

word. riding should be something you love to do do. don't be out there doing it if you're gonna gate it. 

gonna buy my dad a helmet with  MIPS or Wavcel. he's so old, got so much money, and his brain just isn't that hard. everyone should have one. gonna make sure my dad does.


----------



## Ganjcat

You guys gonna link a pic to your push bikes then I wanna see if they are good or clapped out


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

those are all words, but they don't make any sense together.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Ganjcat said:


> You guys gonna link a pic to your push bikes then I wanna see if they are good or clapped out



This made perfect sense to me, lol. 
@Ganjcat are you Aussie?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Pushbikes are non motorized bikes. (non motorcycles)

Clapped out means broken down.

He wants to see pictures of your bicycles to see if they are in good order or broken, hydro


----------



## nuttynutskin

There's a pic of mine on page 39. I don't really care what he thinks of it tho.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Just translating nutty, just translating...

LOL


----------



## tired of crap

My plantar fasciitis flared up suddenly the other day after a work out (or maybe it was something else but either way the bottom of my foot is in pain)
So Ive been stretching it out and cutting back on running.

But fiending for cardio I bugged buddy to get his bike out. Hes got two nice bikes and I figured Id ride his hybrid (?) while he took out his road bike. Welp his tubeless tires are leaking a bit so he didnt wanna f*** the rims on em. So I had to ride my mountain bike lmao ....

Hes way outta shape and practice but between the suspension and the tires I never stood a chance lol
We did just over 6 k (with a couple rolling hills) and I was gassed..... running is so much easier for me
... this is going to take some practice and a different bike


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

27 miles today.

tired of this crap, check craigslist for a trek multitrack 700 or 720 in good condition. about the most bang for your buck you can get. sorry you're having bike frustrations. giant, specialized, and cannondale have similar models.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

check out what the guy did with the trek 700 he bought from me ...






the process ...

*NSFW*: 






























he changed everything but headset, wheels, chain, and rear derailleur. new breaks, new drivechain (1x at that!), new handlebar (dropbars), new tires (my tires were awesome for city riding; he is using it for some sort of gravel racing now), new rear shifter, new pedals. right now, the saddle and seat post are the same, but he said he plans on changing them. the parts are on order.

he did a good job. it looks awesome. he said he's not selling it; he's keeping it for himself. because the frame fits him perfect. it's a good frame. 90s were the golden era of bike frames. his name is ernesto. his company is kuma bicycle company and his personal project website is secret stash. he deserves credit for such great work.

yesterday was its maiden voyage after the conversion. i hope he keeps on liking it. even though i was not the original owner, i put over 1k miles on that bike and a lot of work into it. happy to see it live on in a new and fun form.


the before ...






above has the original tires and shifter on it. i had changed to slick wheels and replaced the shifter because it broke ...

*NSFW*: 









all photos can be clicked to for full size without leaving the site. i used the message boards resize tool to keep them at 800px wide.


----------



## Gloomp

So has this thread yet evolved to the very important issuance of denunciation to bike riders who ride on the streets like normal cars?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

if you wanna be like fubar. ruin the planet and waste your money like a hardheaded wimp, but comment about it on youtube. we don't want to hear your tough-guy-on-the-internet nonsense here.

driving a car in chicago or nyc is dumb. i get where i'm going twice as fast as drivers. they sit in traffic while i ride. plus i park my bike both on the go and at home for free. drivers pay over a dollar for every stop and $100 - 200usd a month for storage. and that street parking money goes to spain, not the city.


----------



## Gloomp

hydroazuanacaine said:


> if you wanna be like fubar. ruin the planet and waste your money like a hardheaded wimp, but comment about it on youtube. we don't want to hear your tough-guy-on-the-internet nonsense here.
> 
> driving a car in chicago or nyc is dumb. i get where i'm going twice as fast as drivers. they sit in traffic while i ride. plus i park my bike both on the go and at home for free. drivers pay over a dollar for every stop and $100 - 200usd a month for storage. and that street parking money goes to spain, not the city.




Ma'dam, you do not speak for everyone.  And the latter-half I agree with you.  Perhaps a more ... _nuanced_ approach is needed with you.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

perhaps. 

funny thing is, driving skills tends to be proportinal to car size. you'd think pickups would be road hogs, but they know how to share the road because they don't want to lose their mirrors. best are bus drivers. buses and bikers have a silent understanding because we share the right side. if i hear a bus behind me and see people at the stop in front, i know to move over so the bus can pull to the right and stop. and when a bus is stopped and sees me coming, they know i'm faster off the line, that if the have enough time to get up to 30mph and pass they will be in my way again at the next stop anyway, so they  always wait for me to pass before they start.

it's the people in the civics who drive like maniacs, take up the whole lane, and pull to the right when stopped. in general. always exceptions. some very courteous drivers in compacts, of course.

don't get me wrong. cyclists can be rude and stupid too. as often if not more often. there's no classes to get a biking license. there should be. though the government would make it a waste. and charge, so the people who can't afford cars would be the ones who have trouble paying the class fee.

the fact that mistakes on a bike kill you more often than in cars should teach people in itself. emphasis on should.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

21.5 miles today. was sunny but cold. a bird tried to fly through my front wheel. when they are spinning i guess they look clear. the death was almost certainly painless. the wheel spinning so fast and the spokes so hard and thing. poor birdie.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> 21.5 miles today. was sunny but cold. a bird tried to fly through my front wheel. when they are spinning i guess they look clear. the death was almost certainly painless. the wheel spinning so fast and the spokes so hard and thing. poor birdie.



Whoa, that's crazy. Did you decapitate it?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i did not stop to look. i was going about 18mph. i have no idea how many wheel rotations a second that is. a lot. it's unfortunate, but there is no way it lived long enough to suffer. like flying into a giant fan. i need to cheek my spokes to make sure none of them are bent.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

27 miles today. rode a lot in the old and amrtrack train section. with green lights or widnows. felt like death by infection, which is appropriate.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Got another hill ride in today. I may have already said it somewhere but the last hill I go up is fuckin killer. I couldn't make it all the way up the first time I tried it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

nice job!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

27 very dark and sad miles tonight.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> 27 very dark and sad miles tonight.



Why?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

not a great time in my life. also it was nighttime, so there was no sun.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

got new pedals. due to a deal rei was having, they were pretty much free after buying my dad a safer helmet.

probably not going to be able to sell my old ones. between opiate, benzo, and disso addiction, i've had enough crashes that my old pedals barely resemble biking equipment. still, gonna try. they work, and five dollars is five dollars.






@Gloomp do you ride?

23 miles today. but i got a lot done. lines for everything due to the virus making it so only so many people can be in a building at once. 

between my helmet, mask, sunglasses, and backpack i look like a bank robber out there. about everyone does these days.


----------



## tired of crap

Managed 6k today on my mountain bike. Legs were jelly from my workout in the am so I was gassed before I was half way lol embarrassing


----------



## nuttynutskin

tired of crap said:


> Managed 6k today on my mountain bike. Legs were jelly from my workout in the am so I was gassed before I was half way lol embarrassing



Nothing embarrassing about that! You did it, that's what's important.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

27.5 miles today. highest elevation gain today from riding up skyscraper parking garages.


tired of crap said:


> Managed 6k today on my mountain bike. Legs were jelly from my workout in the am so I was gassed before I was half way lol embarrassing


start somewhere. you did a lot more than most. congrats.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

someone post a picture of their bike, please.

at first i wasn't so sure about my new pedals because the sharp studs make them so sticky. now i love them. can't believe i rode with pedals without pins. by pins i mean these ultra tiny bolts that stick into the soles of your boots. if you live in chicago this time of year, you wear boots not shoes. though the seasons are a changing. i think they are adjustable so i can lower them for sneaker season. the little bolts/pins, that is. i hope so, or my sneakers are gonna get eaten up fast.


----------



## ThoseCleverKids

Here you go, hydro =)






And thanks for your enthusiasm in this thread, too, it's really been a big factor motivating me to try get into cycling. I've been struggling a lot to get into it, partly 'cause I'm just super unfit and never really had exercise as a part of my life before, and also because I'm anxious as hell around people, so negotiating people on the bike paths, or traffic on the road, is a bit of a nightmare for me. I've been doing about a 12 mile loop every day for the last couple of weeks though, and happy to say the anxiety is starting to subside and I guess I'm getting a little fitter, because the last few days I've been able to push pretty hard on the way home, and spent the second half of my rides feeling pretty fucking great.

Sorry to hear things are rough for you at the moment, hope there's at least some bright moments here and there. Stay safe out there.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that is an awesome bike. it's like the mountain version of my city bike. that you for posting. it is a great look bike.


things go rough for everyone sometimes. i will make it (or not, which means i had a good life and it was time). it means a lot to me you saying that.


----------



## Working_Class

A little late, but here's one of the 2 of my most precious possessions.




And a sunset I saw yesterday whilst cruising 






It's especially handy working a dense metropolitan area. No parking issues, no fu cost. Just gotta CONSTANTLY be wearly of would be theives.

Its got 800 km on it. Another 1200 and its paud for itself and then some


----------



## Working_Class

My clapped out push scooter. It will be motorized this year, I have an old bedframe made of 1/4 inch thick angle iron I could use to mount a gas engine. Would need more Saftey equipment and better brakes, but she'll fucking spin yet


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that's awesome,Working Class. i bet that e bike is extremely convenient.


----------



## schizopath

Repaired my bike on weekend and bought like 5 kilometers today. I LOVE BIKING!


----------



## 7ate9

It must be so much fun being able to cycle around town and potentially have the roads all to yourself during this lockdown. 
Definitely going to get a bike once I'm feeling better after coming off the opiates starting from Thursday. It's got to be better riding than sitting around watching TV all day.


----------



## Working_Class

I rode today just to get some fresh fucking air, and coincidentally decided to take acid at 9 am. And yes, having the roads essentially to yourself in a central metropolitan area was surreal. Then + Acid. It was a really scifi sensation. It's like, you're almost the only person at a red light on a MONDAY at 10 AM downtown. 

Always something is fuckey when downtown is quiet. To be literally the only person at a light downtown at 10 AM is un-heard of.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Working_Class said:


> My clapped out push scooter. It will be motorized this year, I have an old bedframe made of 1/4 inch thick angle iron I could use to mount a gas engine. Would need more Saftey equipment and better brakes, but she'll fucking spin yet



Are those rock climbing shoes in the back?


----------



## Working_Class

Fuck yes they are haha. The original reason for their purchase was to do semi truck pull events in strongman shows. Regular shoes would literally peel apart and newbies would try to finish the pull when their shoes would come off, resulting in lost skin on the feet and not finishing the event. An empty logging truck weighs around 15000 Kg, so that kind of training required high performance footwear that is built for extreme force, enter the climbing shoes!

Nowadays, I use them for climbing, those strongman days were some of the best days of my life, the memories, pictures and videos definitely make me miss being that strong, but it took every dime, every hour and every ounce of my energy to reach and maintain that level of body mass and strength. I've finally made peace with my aging body and am happy being a normal ish 30 yr old hasbeen. It's funny that the shoes actually came in handy for what they're supposed to be for, later on in life. Probably one of the most versatile 85$ I've ever spent!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Got my bike back today, looking forward to taking it for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## Working_Class

She's a beauty! looks like a nice light fixie built to haul ass


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Yeah it is, I've unfixed it though as it makes it waaaay more rideable in a city situation.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

unfix mean you added a cassette and derailleur?

went over the handlebars of my road bike and smacked my face against the asphalt. no idea how i still have my teeth. 

trek is joining the 1x trend.


----------



## assclass

got a gravel bike last year late.

finally started to get comfortable in the drops

some great roads and trails around, ive been loving the rides i get in


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

gravel bikes look cool.

32.5 miles today. on the hybrid because i’m scared of my road bike now.


----------



## assclass

hydroazuanacaine said:


> gravel bikes look cool.
> 
> 32.5 miles today. on the hybrid because i’m scared of my road bike now.


Gravel bikes are just road geo Hybrids.

I flipped over my handlebars going down a drumlin but I landed in a bush unscathed other than scratches.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

lucky.

32.25 today. legs shot.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

personal best today (on this trail, with an upright bike) with 16.4 mph average over 32.5 miles.

close to over smashing my face and want my road bike now. unfortunately it’s far away. that’s fine. another week or two of getting comfortable.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

nice bike, Wizard. you ride it on mountains?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

my 60-year-old pops biked 32.5 miles with me today.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks, Wizard. cool your father is still riding his bike around. 

have over 1,000 miles on my trek fx as of today.


----------



## tired of crap

Went over twice in the forest a couple weeks ago. Back out a few times but I’ve been reluctant to go hard since.

Haven’t been out w/in the past week since being diagnosed with a hernia (been in a bit of a bender). 

Hoping I’ll be able to stick to my goal (stop this tail spin, by the weekend) and get back to exercise and my bike ride tomorrow.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I bought this beauty yesterday:






Just got to remember how to ride the bloody thing now


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Could the bike behind it be any more different if it tried? :D


----------



## schizopath

Went biking 3 times today. Just been so bored and whatnot. Maybe did too many drugs last week too.


----------



## Kara Kava

My bike is what helped me quit smoking cigarettes and helping with coming off methadone 
I'm in a place with trails through the woods so it's nice with nature and no cars


----------



## bikeandmore

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> I bought this beauty yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to remember how to ride the bloody thing now


Haha, had to read this article to remember how to ride a bike https://bikeandmore.biz/how-to-make-long-distance-cycling-easier-using-six-simple-tips/


----------



## tired of crap

Been back at it myself
Avging 3 rides a week on the trails. Not too long, maybe 20-40 min. Getting easier

Running a few times too
Stretches and such on the off days


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

couple months ago i severely sprained my ankle twice in a few days (possibly due to 1,4b). in result, i’ve been off of running and recently got to the point where i can bike without a brace. so i’ve been at it as well. feels good.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i’ve changed plenty of flats but yesterday was my first time putting new tires on a bike. i looked for a valve hole in the tire. when i couldn’t find one, figured they left the tire unpunched so you could decide between a schrader or presta vlave. somehow i felt this punch would go in the tread of the tire. i googled “bicycle valve punch” and wondered if i could just cut an x with my pocket knife instead of going to a bike shop to buy a new tool. then i youtubed how to make the hole in my tire. 

dead sober.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

my father did another 30-mile ride with me today. average speed 17.4mph. impressed with him. 

he leads going out; i lead going in. dude does not ride a straight line when he leads. makes me crazy nervous.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

my longest nonstop ride today. 40.5 miles.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i was an ice cube out there today. it's officially two-pairs-of-glove weather.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> road 30 miles in the ice cold today. when i was starting another cyclist asked me, “are you crazy?” told them no more than s/he is.
> 
> after cardio becomes a part of your life, temperatures are no longer a deterrent.



I think I've been overdressing at times and then getting cold because I get too sweaty and then have to stop somewhere (like in traffic). Still trying to figure out how to dress for longer rides. lol


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^ill post my chicago workout winter outfit soon. the good stuff is pricey. i only buy one of each piece — so i look the same everyday working out but who cares about that — and dont worry about smell ‘cause i ride alone and shower immediately after.

i guess the clothes get gross in your apartment, but i hang them so they air out in the furthest closet and close the door.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

50 mile ride today.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> 50 mile ride today.



That's twice as far as my best so far, but I'm on a Specialized Hard Rock mtb.


----------

